# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Гурткова робота

## Anathema

*Заняття театрального гуртка*
*Тема: Правила поведінки в театрі.*
*Мета:* 
-закріпити уявлення дітей про культуру поведінки в театрі;
-закріпити поняття афіша, антракт;
-розвивати інтерес до музично-театралізованої діяльності;
-розвивати фантазію, пантомімічні навички;
-виховувати позитивні емоції та сприяти укріпленню комунікативних відносин між дітьми.
*Обладнання:*
Мішечок з предметами, клубочок, театральна каса, квитки, афіша.
*Хід заняття:*
Вед: Що за гості поспішають? Бачу я свої малят!
	Всі проходьте і ставайте, всі на місці?
Діти: Так!
Вед:  Малята, давайте привітаємось.
	Здрастуй, сонце золоте, здрастуй, річка, що пливе!
	Гості, здрастуйте і ви, здоровенькі щоб були!
Вед:  Малята І Сьогодні  ми знову відкриємо двері у чарівний світ театру.Ми з вами,звичайно, ще маленькі театрали, ми  ще тільки починаємо знайомитися з цим прекрасним видом мистецтва,та в подальшому я думаю, наш дитячий театр допоможе вам полюбити  театр і пов’язати з ним своє життя. Можливо, хтось із вас навіть стане справжнім актором?
Акторське тренування
На початку заняття  у нас, як завжди акторське тренування.Спочатку виконаємо вправу для нашого язичка. Всі готові?
Групова вправа « Язичок –мандрівничок»
«Одного сонячного ранку Язичок прокинувся. Визирнув у віконце. Подивився вліво, подивився вправо (Діти висувають язички, витягують їх праворуч- ліворуч). І  швидко-швидко побіг по доріжці. (Швид ко рухають язиком угору-вниз). Язичок заховався, почувши несподівані звуки під кущем. (Згортають язики у трубочку й міцно стискають губи, зображують переляк). Посидів Язичок трішки в хатинці, зробилося  йому нудно. Язичок  з острахом  знову виглянув у віконце. Подивився вліво, подивився вправо, подивився вгору, подивився вниз і весело затанцював, не побачивши нічого страшного»
Творча вправа  «Клубочок небилиць»  
Вед: Малята, далі  в розминці – веселі небилиці. Що таке небилиця?
Діти: Це розповідь про те, чого не існує насправді.
Вед: Малята, ось у мене чаріний клубочок небилиць. Тут  вже є наша улюблена небилиця « Бігла полем ковбаса» Давайте її пригадаємо.		
		Бігла полем ковбаса    		М.Петренко
Бігла полем ковбаса – ковбаса шукала пса.
Сир шукав свою ворону – заглядав під кожну крону.
До ведмедя у барліг вулик з медом сам прибіг.
Он капуста – цілий ряд! – поспішає до зайчат.
 А до мене через двір ось такенний біг пломбір,
За пломбіром -  ескімо ,-  ми з Оленкою з’їмо!
Вед: Діти, подивіться, клубочок недоплетений. Давайте  сплетемо ще небилиць і домотаємо клубочок.
Діти: Мишка з’їла кішку,в небі літають риби, собаки м’явкають……..
Вед: Ну, от наш клубочок повний небилиць, а  ми з вами розім’ялися. Молодці. Прошу сідати на місця.
Міні –бесіда « Правила поведінки в театрі»
Вед:Діти, сьогодні   ми здійснимо уявну подорож до театру. Нагадайте мені, що ж таке театр? 
Діти: Театр- це приміщення, де показують вистави.
Театр – це місце, де ми можемо перенестися у чарівний світ казки, отримати насолоду і задоволення від спілкування з нашими улюбленими героями.
Вед:   Театр дуже люблять всі і дорослі і малі.
	 Лиш в театрі нас навчать, як мистецтво цінувать.
 Так от, перед тим як піти туди , ми повинні пригадати правила поведінки в театрі.Вам, мабуть, доводилося чути від дорослих такі зауваження: «Поводься пристойно», «Не забувай, де ти знаходишся!», «Будь чемний!» Це, ясна річ, зовсім не означає, що ви не знаєте правил культурної поведінки. Просто іноді трапляється, що ви забуваєте їх або плутаєте. Не варто забувати ці правила. Всі ВОНИ існують для того, щоб нам з вами було легше  спілкуватися і розуміти один одного. Подумайте і скажіть:
-Як називаються люди, які приходять подивитися виставу? ( Глядачі)
Чути гомін, сміх і плач – до театру йде …..(глядач)
- Грає хто в театрі ролі? Ну, звичайно, це……(актори)
-Хто повинен дотримуватись правил поведінки в театрі? ( Глядачі)
-Чому?( Щоб не заважати іншим)
-Чи можна запізнюватись на виставу?
-Що попереджує про початок вистави? (три дзвінки)
	Дзвоник третій вже лунає і виставу починає, 
	На виставу не спізнись і ніде не забарись!
-Як треба проходити між рядами, якщо глядачі вже сидять на своїх місцях? 
-Чи можна під час вистави розмовляти, жувати, шарудіти обгортками цукерок?
-А коли ж в театрі можна з’їсти цукерку, випити водички, сходити в туалет?
( під час перерви) Як вона називається? (антракт) 
У вистави є частини, а між ними є антракт,
З’їж, цукерку, випий кави й повертайсь мерщій назад.
-Як слід виражати своє захоплення грою акторів по завершенні вистави.
Дидактична гра  «Збираємося до театру» 
Серед запропонованих предметів (квиток, бінокль, квіти, хусточка, цукерки, м’яч, іграшка, телефон, квіика в горщику, морозиво та ін..) потрібно вибрати потрібні речі.
Вед: Діти, а зараз я вам пропоную вирушити в театр. Ой, здається починається дощ. А щоб дощ перечекати прошу в гру усіх пограти.
Групова гра « Утворимо дощ»  
Діти сидять на стільчиках, поклавши  біля себе шурхотунчик.  
Вед: Ось я відчуваю як піднімається вітер(по колінах),починається дощ(оплески).Ось дощ перетворюється на справжню зливу і шелестить по даху( шурхтунчики) Вдарив грім(тупотять). Аж ось виглянуло сонечко і враз все припинилось. Малята, ми з вами пережили справжню бурю.
Вед: Ой нам час уже вирушати на виставу, щоб не спізнитися. Давайте візьмемо з собою потрібні в театрі речі. 
Творча гра  з елементами імпровізації « Похід в  театр»
В підготовчій роботі треба приготувати квитки, виготовити касу.Біля каси приклеїти театральну афішу. В « глядацькій залі» розташувати стільці в певному порядку, наклеївши на спинках папірці з номерами.
Вед:  Малята, а як нам  дізнатися, яка вистава сьогодні в театрі.(прочитати афішу)
		Де, коли, яка вистава розповість всім якнайшвидше, 
		Ось цей аркуш паперовий. Театральна це …афіша.
Сьогодні в театрі на нас чекає зустріч з Мері Поппінс. Всі знають хто це така?
Діти: Це добра вихователька для всіх дітей.Вона спускається до дітей на парасольці.
Вед: Щоб потрапити до театру, що нам потрібно придбати? (квиток)
Квиток – це аркуш паперу, на якому вказано його ціну, ряд, місце глядача, час початку вистави.
Де можна придбати квиток? (У касі) Хто його продає? ( касир)
Лічилка: Один, два, три, в нас касиром будеш ти!
Вед: Малята, на вході до залу завжди стоїть білетер, він перевіряє наявність квитка ,відриваючи його кінчик. І нагадує вам ваше місце.
Лічилка: Один, два, три білетером будеш ти!
Діти займають свої місця. Всі діти отримують гральні монетки і стають в чергу.

Вед: Той хто бажає потрапити на виставу, іде до театральної каси і ввічливо просить квиток. Біля входу до театру білетер відриває краєчок квитка. Потім глядач розшукує своє місце й проходить до нього між рядами обличчям до людей, які вже сидять в залі.Після третього дзвінка починається вистава. В антракті можна піти до буфету.Після вистави слід подякувати акторам оплесками, квітами за бажанням. Готові?
Вед:	 Що за черга тут стоїть? За вікном касир сидить.
	 Та це ж каса. Тут завжди ми придбамо квитки.
Діти отримують квитки,показують ії білетеру і займають свої місця
Лунає дзвінок
Вед:  Дзвоник третій вже лунає, ми виставу починаємо.
	Ось завіса відкривається і вистава починається.
Відкривається завіса.
Настя: Добрий день малята. Я Мері Поппінс!
Мене знають діти у всьому світі, адже я – найкраща няня.
Я в дивній  далекій  країні живу, казки чарівні для дітей  бережу.
Як тільки  парасольку свою розкриваю,  до діток  у гості мерщій попадаю.
Я бачу, ви чемні, слухняні   і милі, для вас заспівати хочу я нині.
				Пісня « Леді Мері»
Настя:Дякую вам, малята, за оплески і квіти. Вітер змінюється і мені час летіти далі, але я не прощаюсь, ми ще з вами зустрінемось і я вам розповім багато чудових історій.Будьте завжди чемними, слухняними і ніколи не сваріться. Домовилися? До побачення, малята, до зустрічі!
Занавіс закривається.
Вед: Діти, сподобалася вам наша подорож до театру.  Молодці, ви мені сьогодні дуже допомогли. І я маю надію, що коли ви потрапите до справжнього театру, ви знатимете як правильно треба себе вести. І не забудете настанов мері Поппінс, будете завжди чемними і слухняними. Домовилися? А сьогодні наш гурток зачиняється. До побачення, до зустрічі наступного разу.

----------

вуерхуша оля (06.01.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

Шановні колеги!
Пропонуєм наш
План проведення масових заходів музично-естетичного циклу
на 2011-2012 н. рік.

Вересень:

06.09 «Добрий день, наш дитячий садок!»
( святкова розвага до дня Знань)( музкерівники)
13.09 «Симфонія осінніх фарб») мол.гр. Тарасенко А.О.
20.09 «Білочка – мандрівниця »(муз.вистава) ст..гр. Бойко І. І.
27.09 «До нас приїхав цирк» (циркова вистава ) сер.гр. Тарасенко А.О.

Жовтень:

04.10 Гра – показ «Ведмедик іде на прогулянку»,
        «Ведмедик прийшов із прогулянки» мол.гр. Бойко І.І.
11.10 «Як чудово в світі жити» (муз. розвага-гра ) мол.гр. Тарасенко А.О.
18.10 «Осінь – щедра господиня» (муз. розвага ) ст.гр. Бойко І.І.
25.10 «В гостях у казки»(розвага-вікторина ) сер.гр. Тарасенко А.О.

Листопад:

08.11 «У лісі» (музична розвага) мол.гр. Бойко І.І.
15.11 «Осінь - радісна пора, любить осінь дітвора» мол.гр. Тарасенко А.О.
22.11 «Свято на столі» (родинне свято) ст.гр. Бойко І.І.
29.11 «Осіння пригода» (розвага) сер.гр. Тарасенко А.О.

Грудень:

06.12 Оперетта «Колобок» (ляльковий театр) мол.гр. Бойко І.І.
13.12 «Карлсон в гостях у дітей» (розвага ) мол.гр. Тарасенко А.О.
19.12 «День святого Миколая» сер.гр. – мол.гр. Бойко І.І., Тарасенко А.О.
26.12-29.12 «Новорічні ранки» Бойко І.І. Тарасенко А.О.

Січень:

03.01 «Чарівний мішечок Діда Мороза» мол.гр. Бойко І.І. 
10.01 «Прощавай, наша люба ялинко!» (загальносадова розвага )
                                                                       Тарасенко А.О., Бойко І.І.
17.01 «Різдво Христове. Щедрий вечір, добрий вечір» ст.гр. Бойко І.І.
24.01 «Зайчик - хвалько» (драматизація казки) сер.гр. Тарасенко А.О.

Лютий:

07.02 День іменинника (розвага) мол.гр. Бойко І.І.
14.02 «Вовк і семеро козенят» (драм . казки) мол.гр. Тарасенко А.О.
21.02 «Роде наш красний, роде наш прекрасний» ст.гр. Бойко І.І.
01.03 «Подорож до країни казок» (розвага) мол .гр. Тарасенко А.О.

Березень:

05.03-07.03 Свято 8 Березня (мол.гр.-ст.гр.) Тарасенко А.О., Бойко І.І.
14.03 «В грі ми виростаємо» (ігрова розвага) мол.гр. Тарасенко А.О.
21.03 День іменинника (весняні іменинники) ст.гр. Бойко І.І.
28.03 «Коза-Дереза» (драматизація казки) сер.гр. Тарасенко А.О.

Квітень:

02.04 Свято гумору (сер.гр.-ст..гр.) Тарасенко А.О., Бойко І.І.
10.04 Свято Великодня (сер.гр.-ст.гр.) Тарасенко А.О., Бойко І.І.
18.04 «Казка двері відчиняє» мол.гр. Тарасенко А.О.
25.04 Казка «Ріпка»(на  фланелеграфі) мол.гр. Бойко І.І.

Травень:

2.05 «Зайчик в гості завітав» (ігрова розвага) мол.гр. Бойко І.І.
16.05 «Люба весно, яка ти чудова» мол.гр. Тарасенко А.О.
23.05 «Весно, що ж ти нам принесла» сер.гр. Тарасенко А.О.
24.05-25.05 «Ми садочок свій ніколи не забудемо у школі» ст.гр. Бойко І.І.

Червень:

01.06 Хай Сонце Миру й Дружби нам світить завжди (тем .розвага до дня 
Захисту дітей ) сер.гр.-ст.гр. Тарасенко А.О., Бойко І.І.
20.06 Літо-Літечко (святковий концерт за участю дітей і вихователів )
Тарасенко А.О., Бойко І.І.

Липень:

06.07 Ой, на Івана, та й на Купала» (народне загальносадове свято
Тарасенко А.О., Бойко І.І.

----------

илатан (31.01.2017), треба (30.01.2021)

----------


## zub-m

Добрий вечір, дівчата. Поділіться будь-ласка у кого э пояснювальна записка до планування гурткової роботи (в ідеалі хотілося б вокального гуртка). Дякую)

----------


## muzik

Цієї програми в продажі немає , вона йшла в комплекті з газетою " Дитячий садок ". Виставила методику дитячої хореографічної діяльності. Є ще :Зміст хор. діяльності від 3 до 7 ,мистецтвознавчий і педагогічний потенціал хореографії, умови хор.навчання дітей у ДНЗ.
*(ссылка нерабочая удалена)*

----------


## USER_127027

ПЕРЕЛІК ДОКУМЕНТАЦІЇ
6. Керівник гуртка
6.1. Програма, за якою працює гурток.
6.2.  Журнал  планування  та  обліку гурткової роботи.
6.3.	Графік роботи, розклад занять, список дітей , затверджені керівником дошкільного навчального закладу.
6.4.	Картотека дидактичних ігор, методичних розробок (конспекти різних видів роботи з дітьми  тощо).

*ЖУРНАЛ ПЛАНУВАННЯ ТА ОБЛІКУ ГУРТКОВОЇ РОБОТИ*
 КТО ЗНАЕТ КАК ЕГО ВЕСТИ. 
 МОЖЕТ ОН ВООБЩЕ НЕ НУЖЕН В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ? 
 ПОДСКАЖИТЕ, :Tu:  ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## divaone

Перспективний  план  роботи
(Середня  група)

Вересень
(Дерев’яні  звуки)

Мета: Познайомити  дітей  з  дерев’яними  дитячими  інструментами  та  прийомами  гри  на  них. Привернути  увагу  дітей  до  багатства  та  різноманітності  світу  дерев’яних  звуків: музичні  інструменти (класичні  та  саморобні), побутові  речі. 
            Вчити  виразно  використовувати  дерев’яні  звуки, співвідносити  образи  та  виконавські  прийоми.
             Розвивати  чуттєвість  тембрового  слуху, фантазію, асоціативне  мислення, уяву.
             Виховувати  у  дітей  позитивне  ставлення  до  музики, бажання  її  слухати. Збагачувати  музичні  враження  дітей  засобами  „дерев’яної  музики”.

Музичні інструменти: ложки, трещотки, дерев,яні коробочки, рубель, дерев”яні палички, ксилофон.

Посібники та матеріали:  дерев”яні кубики, олівці, коробочки різні за розміром, дерев”яний посуд, іграшки.

№
п/п	Репертуар	Програмний  зміст
1.	Вправи:  
„Рондо  з  паличками” 
муз. С.Слонимського	
Вчити  ритмічно  рухатись  згідно  з  характером  музики, відтворюючи  різні  варіанти  гри  на  дерев’яних  паличках: стукати  паличкою  о  паличку; присівши, стукати  паличками  по  підлозі; стукати  по  дерев’яній  поверхні; потерти  палички  між  долонями.  

2.	Слухання:
„Горобчики”  
муз. Ю.Щуровського
Виконання  музичного  твору  з  додатковим  супроводом  на  дерев’яних  музичних  інструментах.	
Познайомити  дітей  з  музичним  твором, який  супроводжується  грою  на  дерев’яних  музичних  інструментах. Вчити  розрізняти  звучання  близьких  за  тембром  музичних  інструментів (ксилофон – ложки – палички – дерев’яні  коробочки) та  називати  їх.




3	Мовленнєві  ігри.
Мовленнєва ігрова модель  „Паличка - стукалочка” Т.Тютюннікової	Вчити  ритмічно  декламувати  текст  і  супроводжувати  його  різноманітними  рухами  дерев’яних  паличок.
Прищеплювати  уміння  відтворювати  зміст  художнього  твору  у  активній  мовленнєвій  та  музичній  діяльності. 

4	Театр  пісні:
„До  дитячого  садка” 
муз.  М. Дремлюги


Учити  співати  дітей  без  крику, природним  голосом, пристроюючись до співу  дорослого  та  звучання  дерев’яних  інструментів, чітко  вимовляти  слова  пісні.
Використовувати  нескладні творчі завдання, придумувати свої невеличкі  музичні імпровізації   згідно  тексту  пісні. 

5	Танці
„Танок  з  ложками” 
(муз. Шаїнського  пісні
„Антошка”)	
Вчити  свідомо  починати й закінчувати рухи одночасно з початком і кінцем музики,
робити  прості  танцювальні  рухи  з  атрибутами (ложками). Вчити  виразно грати  на    дерев’яних  ложках, співвідносити  образи  та  виконавські  прийоми.

6	Ігри
„Музичні  молоточки”
муз. О. Тилічеєвої 	
Учити  дітей грати  на  дерев’яних  музичних  інструментах,  свідомо  змінювати  ритм  музики, відповідно  тексту  гри. Чітко  передавати  ритмічний  малюнок  мелодії.

7	Фантазуємо  та  імпровізуємо
„Дерев’яні  розмови”
Розмова  конячки  та  бобра, собаки  та  білочки, двох дятлів.


	Вчити  виразно грати  на    дерев’яних  музичних інструментах класичного та саморобного походження, співвідносити  образи  та  виконавські  прийоми.
Розвивати  творчу  уяву, асоціативне  мислення, вміння  втілювати  творчі  задуми в свої  імпровізації. 

                                   Додатковий  репертуар:

Вправа  „Барабанщики”              муз. Є. Парлова, Д.Кабалевського, В.Ребікова.
Слухання „Лялькова  полька”     муз. О.Живцова
Мовленева гра „Іграшки”            вірш  В.Степанова
„Танок  ляльок”                            муз.  С.Майкапара
Рухова гра „Конячки  у  конюшні”муз. М.Раухвергера
                                                                  Жовтень
(Металеві  звуки)

Мета: Познайомити  дітей  з  металевими  звуками, що   видаються   металевими  речами  та  інструментами.
          Вчити  використовувати  в  звукових  композиціях  перемінну  динаміку (crescendo, diminuendo), співвідносити  при  цьому  художні  образи, рухи, музику.
          Розвивати  темброво-ритмічний  та  інтонаційний  слух, стимулювати  фантазію, творчу  уяву. 
          Засобами  музики  виховувати  естетичне  сприймання  навколишнього.        
          Збагачувати  музичні  враження  дітей. 

Музичні інструменти: металофони, тарілки різні за розміром, бубон, трикутник, дитяча арфа, цимбали, дзвіночки, брязкальця.

Посібники і матеріали: металевий посуд: ложки , невеличкі кастрюлі, кришки від них, зв,язки ключів, металеві ведра та інші.

№
п/п	Репертуар	Програмний    зміст
1	Вправи
„Вправа  з  дзвониками” 
муз. Т.Вількорейської	
Вчити  ритмічно  рухатися  під  музику, узгоджуючи  рухи  з  грою  на  музичних  інструментах.
Розвивати  вміння  починати  рухи  відразу  після  вступу.

2	Слухання
„Дзвіночки  дзвенять”
муз. В.А.Моцарт	
Познайомити  дітей  з  особливостями  тембрового  звучання  металевих музичних  інструментів (металофон, трикутник, дзвіночок). 
Вчити  розрізняти  та  називати  темп  і  динаміку  музики.

3	Мовленнєві  ігри
„Хмара” із шотландської народної поезії переклад  І.Токмакової	
Вчити  дітей  декламувати  текст  та  знаходити  відповідні  речі  та  інструменти для озвучування вірша.
Прищеплювати  уміння  відтворювати  зміст  художнього  твору  у  активній  мовленнєвій  та  музичній  діяльності. 


4	Театр  пісні
„Бім – бом” українська народна примовка, обробка Я.Степового
„Осінь” муз. І.Кишка, сл.Т.Волгіної	Вчити  дітей  передавати  характер музичного  твору, супроводжуючи  його  ритмічний  малюнок  грою  на  інструменті (металофон, трикутник, дзвіночки).
Розвивати  звуковисотний  слух, вміння  відокремлювати  високі  та  низькі  звуки.
Театралізація  пісні.
5	Танці
„Танок  з  бубнами” укр.нар. мелодія  обробка  М.Вериківського	
Вчити  дітей  виконувати  танок  з  атрибутами. Розрізняти  динамічні  зміни  в  музиці  і  швидко  реагувати  на  них  відповідними  елементами  танцювальної  композиції, узгоджуючи  рухи  з  грою  на  музичному  інструменті.

6	Ігри
„Дощик”  слова  та  музика  М.Бистрової	
Вчити ритмічно  рухатися  згідно  з  характером  музики  та  її  динамікою (тихо, голосно). Точно  передавати  ритмічний  малюнок  на  металофоні, трикутнику  або  дзвіночках, змінюючи  силу  удару.

7	Фантазуємо  та  імпровізуємо
„Посудний  оркестр”
(акомпанемент  до вірша Д.Хармса  „Веселий  дідусь”	
Вчити  дітей  шукати  та  відтворювати  різноманітні  жартівливі  інтонації, узгоджуючи  їх  з  мімікою, рухами  та  грою  на  металевих  музичних  інструментах.
Розвивати  фантазію, уяву, асоціативне  мислення.


Додатковий  репертуар:

Вправа „ Вертушки”  муз. Я. Степового
Слухання  „Музична  скринька”  муз. С. Майкапара
Театр пісні „Дощик”  муз. Н.Фураєвої









Листопад
(Шумові  звуки)

Мета:           Познайомити  дітей  з  шумовими  та  шарудящими  звуками, речами  та музичними  інструментами, які  їх  видають. 
               Розвивати  тонкість  тембрового  слуху, здібність  відчувати  красоту  витонченого  шумового  та  шарудящого  звучання. Розвивати  здібність  до  елементарної  імпровізації, звукову  уяву, асоціативне  мислення. Спонукати  дітей  приймати  активну  участь  в  іграх  із  звуками, тембрами, ритмами  та  рухами. 
               Виховувати  естетичний  смак  дітей.

Саморобні  інструменти: маракаси, заповненні різною крупою, коробочки, фісташкова та  оріхова шкаралупа,
Посібники та матеріали: папір різний за розміром, якістю: газета, зошит, папір гофре, целофан.

№ п/п	Репертуар	Програмний  зміст
1.	Вправа.
«Танок  осіннього  лис-тячка» муз. А.Філіпенка	Вчити  дітей  підбирати  звукові  характеристики  до  образу  шарудящого  листячка  за  допомогою  іграшок  саморобок. Продовжувати  вчити  дітей  передавати  в  рухах  спокійний, лагідний  характер  музики, розвивати  чуття  ритму.
2.	Слухання.
«Дощик» муз.М.Любарського	Збагачувати  музичні  враження  дітей, розвивати  емоційно-образне  сприйняття  музики, вміння  вслуховуватися  в  неї. Привернути  увагу  дітей  до  різноманіття звукових  явищ  у  природі – дощик, дощ, сильний  дощ. 
3.	Мовленнєві  ігри.
«Осінь»  І.Михайлової	Вчити  дітей  придумувати  найпростіші  звукові  ілюстрації  до  вірша, використовуючи  всі  наявні  посібники: папір, каштани, гудзики, щітки, шматки  тканини. Розвивати  вміння  зосереджено  слухати  зміст  тексту  вірша, активізувати  словник  дітей  за  допомогою  гри.
4.	Театр  пісні.
«Пес  і  кіт» чеська нар. примовка





« Осінній мотив»
сл. та муз. І. Смірнової	Вчити дітей  співати з музичним супроводом та без нього, підбираючи  акомпанемент  на  класичних  та  саморобних  музичних  інструментах, інтонаційно правильно передавати мелодію у приспівці. Розвивати звуковисотний слух та музично – слухові уявлення.

Продовжувати  вчити  дітей  співати  природним  голосом  без  напруження, в  діапазоні  ре'-си'. Починати  співи  відразу  після  вступу. Вчити  придумувати  прості  ритмічні  акомпанементи  за  допомогою  звучащих  жестів  і  переносити  їх  на  шумові  інструменти. Розвивати  звукови-сотний  слух.
5.	Танці.
«Танок  мишенят»  муз.А.Жилінського	Вчити  дітей  змінювати  характер  рухів  згідно  з  частинами  музичного  твору. Розвивати вміння  розрізняти частини танку. Виховувати вміння емоційно відгукуватися на танцювальну музику веселого, жвавого характеру.
6.	Ігри.
«Мишенята» 
(координаційна  гра) 	Вчити  дітей  виразно  передавати  ігрові  образи, виконувати  прості  ритми  та промовляти  склади. Уточнювати  та  за-кріплювати  правильну  вимову  шиплячих  ш, ч. Розвивати  фонематичний  слух, уяву, фантазію, увагу  та  швидкість  реакції.
7.	Фантазуємо  та імпрові-зуємо. (інсценіровка)
«Веселі   мишенята»»  муз.Ю.Парфьонова	Познайомити  дітей  з  особливостями  темпового  звучання  маракасів, різних  видів  паперу  та  саморобних  шумових  інструмен-тів. Формувати  емоційно-радісне  відчуття  від  активної  участі  в  музикуванні. 




Додатковий  репертуар:

Вправа:  «Ми  веселі  мишенята»  укр.нар.мелодія
Мовленнєві  ігри:  «Розмова  осіннього  листя» В.Берестов
Пісня:    «Осінь»  муз.І.Кішко, сл. І.Плакіди
Ігри:      «Піжмурки»  муз. Ф.Флотова
Фантазуємо та імпровізуємо: «Осінній  настрій» муз. П.Васильєва, малювання.








                                                          Грудень
                                                     (Скляні  звуки)

Мета:  Привернути  увагу  дітей  до  особливої  краси  скляних  звуків. Дати  їм  якісні  визначення. Вчити  дітей  складати  елементарні  музичні  композиції, використовуючи  скляний  посуд  та  музичні  інструменти, які  мають  характерний  скляний  звук  (металофон, трикутник, дзвоники).
Розвивати  тембровий  слух, чуття  ритму, музично-слухові  уявлення, асоціативне  мислення.
Виховувати  інтерес  до  гри  на  музичних  інструментах  класичного  та  саморобного  походження.

Музичні інструменти: трикутники, дзвоники різні за розміром, металофони, дерев”яні та металеві палички для гри.

Посібники та матеріали: скляні та кришталеві стакани, бокали, банки та пляшки різні за розміром.

№ п/п	Репертуар	Програмний  зміст
1.	Вправа.
«Маленький  танець»  муз. Н.Александрової	Продовжувати  вчити  дітей  ритмічно  рухатися  згідно  з  характером  музики  її  регістрами  (високий-низький), динамікою (тихо-голосно). Вчити  дітей  виконувати  на  скляному  посуді  акомпанемент  до  танцювальної  музики. Розвивати  чуття  ритму, злагодженість  під  час  гри  на  інструментах.
2.	Слухання.
«Ранок»  муз. Е. Гріг	Збагачувати  музичні  враження  дітей  засо-бами  «скляної  музики». Вчити  розрізняти  звучання  близьких  за  тембром  музичних  інструментів (металофон, дзвіночок, трикут-ник)  та  скляного  посуду (фужери, стакани, керамічний  посуд). Розвивати  звуковисот-ний  слух, чуття  тембру.
3.	Мовленнєві  ігри.
«Кришталевий  дзвоник»  В.Данько	Вчити  слухати  і  відчувати  метричну  пульсацію  вірша, видозмінювати  його  декламуючи  в  різних  темпах, тембрах  та  чітко  промовляючи  вірш  по  складах  з  акомпанементом  на  «скляних  інстру-ментах»  (кришталевих  фужерах)
4.	Театр  пісні.
«Горобчики» 
сл. С.Маршака


«Перший сніг» сл.А.Горіна, муз. А.Філіпенка	Вчити  дітей  співати  приспівку  з  музичним  супроводом  та  без  нього, чітко  інтонуючи  мелодію  по  звукоряду. Розвивати  звукови-сотний  слух, музично-слухові  уявлення. 

Вчити  дітей   співати  без  крику, природним  голосом, пристроюючись  до  співу  доросло-го  та  звучання  музичного  інструмента  у  супроводі  гри  на  скляному  посуді (стаканах, бокалах, фужерах, пляшках). Розвивати  у  дітей  чистоту  інтонування.
Виховувати  інтерес  до  співацької  діяльнос-ті. 
5.	Танці.
«Ділі-дон, ділі-дон» 
муз.В. Гвоздій	Вчити  дітей  розрізняти  та  усвідомлювати  найпростіші  засоби  музичної  виразності, відчувати  настрій  і  характер  музики, передавати  це  в  русі. Виконувати  танцювальні  рухи  з  музичними  інструмен-тами (дзвониками). Розвивати  чуття  ритму, музичну  пам’ять, творчу  уяву. Виховувати  спостережливість, ініціативу  та  самостій-ність.
6.	Ігри
«Чайничек  с  крышечкой»
Рос. фольклор	Вчити  дітей  витримувати  єдину  метричну  пульсацію  вірша. Розвивати  фонематичний  слух, мовне  дихання, інтонаційну  виразність  мови  за  допомогою  ігрової  вправи. Виховувати  любов  до  народного  фолькло-ру, жанрів  малої  форми.
7.	Фантазуємо  та  імпрові-зуємо.
«Чайна  полька»  (граємо  в  оркестрі)	Вчити  дітей  імпровізувати, використовуючи  «скляні  звуки», придумувати  прості  ритмічні  акомпанементи. Формувати  вміння  грати  на  інструментах  в  невеличкому  ансамблі. 
Додатковий  репертуар  не  додається,  тому  що  передбачені  Новорічні  свята.

                                                                Січень
(«В  країні  музичної  казки»)

Мета:  Формувати  у  дітей  вміння  використовувати  знання  про  музичні  звуки (дерев’яні, металеві, шумові  та  скляні)  та  їх  характерні  особливості  під  час  перевтілення  у  казкові  знайомі  образи. Розвивати  творчу  уяву  в  музикуванні, збагачувати  та  урізноманітнювати  мовлення  дітей, вдосконалювати  рухи, сприяти  зміцненню  фізичного, психічного  та  духовного  здоров’я
Виховувати  в  дітей  позитивне  ставлення  до  музики, бажання  її  слухати.

Музична  казка  «Яєчко»  (За  казкою  «Курочка  Ряба»)
Музична  казка  «Лісова  пригода»  (За  казкою  «Рукавичка»)

----------

Malushka53 (25.09.2017), светлана керенцева (16.09.2017), треба (30.01.2021)

----------


## divaone

Лютий  
(Звуки  зими)

Мета:  Привернути  увагу  дітей  до  особливої  краси  зимових  звуків  у  природі, їх  витонченість  та  вишуканість. Вчити  легко та  обережно  грати  на  музичних  інструментах, які  імітують  зимові  звуки  (скляний  посуд, металофон, трикутник, дзвіночок). Збагачувати  музичні  враження  дітей  шляхом  ознайомлення  їх  з  різноманітними  звуками  зимової  природи.
             Розвивати  тембровий  слух, чуття  ритму, уяву, асоціативне  мислення, музично-слухові  уявлення.   
            Виховувати  сприйнятливість  до  музики, музичний  смак.

Музичні інструменти: дзвоники, пальчикові тарілки, металофони, трикутники, маракаси, дитяча арфа, скляні та кришталеві стакани, целофан.


№ п/п	Репертуар	Програмний  зміст
1.	Вправа.
«Вправа  з  брязкальцем» муз. Т.Вількорейської	Вчити  дітей  рухатися  в  помірному  темпі, співвідносячи  свої  рухи  з  ритмічною  грою  на  брязкальцях. Розвивати  емоційний  відклик  на  музику  веселого  радісного  характеру. 

2.	Слухання.
Фрагменти  із  сюїти Ж.Колодуб «Снігова  коро-лева»	Вчити  дітей  уважно  слухати  музику, розрізняти  засоби  музичної  виразності: динамічні (голосно-тихо), темпові (швидко-повільно), регістрові (високо-низько). Вчити   дітей  самостійно  придумувати  свої  рухи, співвідносити  їх  з  образами  музики. Активно  сприймати  музику: реагувати  мімікою, жестами, рухами.

3.	Мовленнєві  ігри.
«Сніг, сніг»  І.Токмакової	Вчити  дітей  використовувати  для  озвучування  вірша  звучащі  жести – плескати  в  долоні, тупотіти  ногами, ляскати, використовувати  щиглики  та  ін. Спонукати  дітей  приймати  активну  участь  в  іграх  звуками, придумувати  спонтанні  звукові  імпровізації, використовуючі  запропоновані  музичні  інструменти.




4.	Театр  пісні.
«Зайчик»  укр.нар.пісня
Обробка Я.Степового



«Снігова  казка» сл. муз. В.Леміт	Продовжувати  вчити  дітей  чітко  вимовляти  слова  приспівки, співати  разом, з  музичним  супроводом  та  без  нього. Розвивати  музичні  здібності: ладове  чуття, музично-слухову  уявлення, чуття  ритму. 

Продовжувати  вчити  дітей  співати  виразно, природним  голосом  без  напруження, брати  дихання  між  короткими  музичними  фразами. Розвивати  здібність  к  образним  звуковим  та  руховим  імпровізаціям.  

5.	Танці.
«Вальс  сніжинок»  
муз Л.Александрової	Вчити  дітей  співвідносити  рухи  з  характером  музики, її  частинами, відображати  в  імпровізації  простий  ритмічний  малюнок  мелодії, розвивати  чуття  ритму, музичну  пам’ять, творчу  уяву. Виховувати   інтерес  до  танцю  спокійного  лагідного  характеру.

6.	Ігри.
«Гра-танок  із  дзвониками»
Муз. В. Антонової	Вчити  дітей  починати  та  закінчувати  рухи  водночас  з  музикою, її  формою. Рухатися  відповідно  з  метричною  пульсацією, виконувати  простий  малюнок  танцю, ритмічно  грати  на  дзвониках. Виховувати  бажання  грати  з  товаришами, доброзичливе  ставлення  один  до  одного.

7.	Фантазуємо  та  імпрові-зуємо.
«Сніжинки – струмочки»  (Творча  гра)	Продовжувати  формувати  навички  гри  на  металофоні, трикутнику, дзвониках, скляно-му  посуді. Вчити  дітей  самостійно  підбира-ти  музичні  інструменти  для  виразного  виконання  мелодії, передачі  образу. Виховувати    бажання  грати  на  дитячих  музичних  інструментах.



Додатковий  репертуар:

Мовленнєві  ігри:  «Сніжинки  пухові»  А.Липецького
Театр пісні: „Пісенька зайців” муз. М. Красева. 
Слухання „По заячим слідам” муз.В.Волкова
Фантазуемо та імпровізуємо: „Розмова двох дзвоників” ( „Вальс – шутка” муз. Д. Шостаковича)
Березень
(«Весняна   казка»)


Мета: Привернути  увагу  дітей  до  різновиду  звукових  явищ, які  характеризують  зміни  в  природі  навесні: пробудження  землі, танення  снігу  та  бурульок, перші  квіти, повернення  птахів  та  інше. Вчити  знаходити  засоби  переводу  мовленнєвих   звуконаслідувань  в  музичні  звуки. 
             Розвивати  музично-слухові  уявлення, здібність  слухати  «музику  природи»  та  відтворювати  її  в  характерних  образах. Формувати  вміння  володіти  мовленнєвим  апаратом, створюючи  шумові  композиції, розрізняти  та  відтворювати  голосом  висоту  звучання, наслідуючи  голоси  птахів.
             Виховувати  у  дітей  емоційно-дійове  сприйняття  танцювальної  музики, виконавські  навички (виразність  знайомих  танцювальних  рухів, варіативність  елементів   руху), бажання  спілкуватися  засобами  танцю (міміка, уклін). 

Музичні інструменти: металофони, дзвіночки, ксилофони, трикутники, сопілки, свистульки, барабан. 

Посібники та матеріали: саморобні інструменти, папір, пляшки,дерев’яні кубики.



№
п/п	Репертуар	Програмний  зміст
1.	Вправа.
«Розминка» муз.Є.Макшанцевої	Вчити  дітей  співвідносити  слова  пісні, рухи  з  грою  на  музичних  інструментах. Виразно  передавати  характерні  елементи  музично-ігрового  образу. Розвивати  творчу  уяву, чуття  ритму.


2.	
Слухання.
«А  вже  красне  сонечко» муз.П.Козицького	
Вчити  дітей  відмічати  сильну  долю  в  кожному  такті  музичного  твору  та  відмічати  ритмічну  пульсацію  на  ДМІ (ксилофон, металофон)
Формувати  у  дітей  елементарні  навички  слухової  культури – сприймати  вокальний  твір, уважно  його  слухати.
Виховувати  бажання  прислуховуватися  до  весняних  звуків.


3.	Мовленнєві  ігри.
«Сосулька - свистулька»  В.Степанова	Закріплювати  навички  самостійного  пошу-ку  виконавчих  прийомів  гри  на  свистульках. Спонукати  дітей  придумувати  імпровізаційні  композиції, вибирати  інструменти  для  схожості  із  звуками  весняної  природи.
Розвивати  фонематичний  та  ритмічний  слух.


4.	
Театр  пісні.
«Ластівочка» укр.нар. п. 
гарм. Ю.Михайленко





«Весняні  краплини » 
Муз. М.Дремлюги	
Залучати  дітей  до  співу  народних  пісень  з  музичним  супроводом  та  без  нього. Вчити  протягувати  довгі  звуки  в  середині  та  кінці  фраз, прислухатися  до  голосів  інших  дітей  та  до  звучання  музичних  інструментів, узгоджувати  з  ними  свій  спів.


Формувати  у  дітей  правильну  дикцію  та  артикуляцію. Вчити  інтонаційно  правильно  передавати  мелодію  пісні, чітко  вимовляючи  слова. Спонукати  дітей  до  самостійного  акомпанування  на  вибраних  музичних  інструментах, підкреслюючи  сильну  долю  такту, створювати  шумові  композиції  на  музичних  інструментах  та  за  допомогою  мовленнєвого  апарату.


5.	
Танці.
«Пролісок» муз.Г.Петрицького	
Закріплювати  вміння  дітей  передавати  в  спокійний  ласкавий  характер  музики  в  рухах  та  співвідносити  їх  з  динамічними  відтінками  (тихо – голосно). Вчити  виконувати  плавне  присідання  та  м’які  махи  руками, рухатися  легко  та  вільно.
Розвивати  фантазію  та  уяву  в  танцювальній  імпровізації.

6.	Музично-дидактична  гра.
«Спробуй  відгадати» муз.О.Тілічеєвої	Вчити  дітей  самостійно  придумувати  та  виконувати  музичні  імпровізації, вчити  розрізняти  близькі  за  тембром  музичні  інструменти (трикутник – металофон, ложки – дерев’яні  палички, маракаси – бубни)
Розвивати  чуття  ритму, тембровий  слух.


7.	
Фантазуємо  та  імпрові-зуємо.
«Спів  птахів»  (імпровізація)	
Вчити  дітей самостійно  вибирати  музичні  інструменти  для  звуконаслідування  співу  птахів. Викликати  у  дітей  зацікавленість  та  бажання  грати  на  ДМІ.
Виховувати  доброзичливе  ставлення  один  до  одного,  бажання  грати  в  оркестрі.




Додатковий  репертуар:


Мовленнєва  гра:  «Зарядка»  В.Данько

Театр  пісні: «Сонечко»  рос.нар.пісня

                      «Мы  запели  песенку»  муз. Р.Рустамова

Танці:           «Танок  жуків  та  бджіл»  муз. І.Кушнікової

Фантазуємо  та  імпровізуємо: озвучуємо  казку  «Чарівна  сніжинка»          

                     В.Хмельницький




















                                                                  Квітень
«Весняний   дивограй»

Мета:  Встановлювати  в  свідомості  дітей  зв’язки  між  музичними  звуками  та  їх  можливим  сенсом. Закріплювати  практичні  навички  дітей  щодо  гри  на  музичних  інструментах  (класичних  та  саморобних), вміння  самостійно  підбирати  необхідні  музичні  інструменти  для  озвучування  характерних  образів  (дерев’яних, металевих, шумових, скляних  звуків). 
            Продовжувати  вчити  дітей  емоційно  сприймати  зміст  музичного  твору, уважно  ставитись  до  тексту  пісень, віршів.
            Формувати  навички  творчого  озвучування  віршів  за  допомогою  музичних  інструментів  та  «звучащих  жестів». 
            Вправляти  дітей  у  ритмічному, чіткому  промовленні  слів  під  час  виконання  рухів  або  музичного  супроводу.
            Розвивати  музично-слухові  уявлення, асоціативне  мислення, фонематичний  слух.
            Виховувати  любов  до  природи, бажання  слухати  та  відтворювати  «весняні  звуки  природи».

Музичні інструменти: металофони, дзвіночки, ксилофони, трикутники, сопілки, свистульки, барабан, дитяча арфа, маракаси 

Посібники та матеріали: саморобні інструменти, папір, пляшки,дерев’яні кубики, графічні партітури.



№
п/п	Репертуар	Програмний  зміст

1.	
Вправа.
«Жуки» угорська нар.мел.
Обробка Л.Вишкарьової	
Вчити  дітей  виконувати  імітаційні  рухи  відповідно  до  змісту  вправи, передавати  в рухах  та  інтонаційно  характерні  риси  образу. Розвивати  вміння  володіти  голосовим  апаратом, створюючи  шумові  композиції  із  звуків  мови.
2.	Слухання.
«Метелик» муз.С.Майкапара	Вчити  уважно  слухати  інструментальну  музику, розрізняти  засоби  музичної  виразності: динаміку, темп, регістр. Вчити  слухати  та  відчувати   метричну  пульсацію  музики, спонукати  дітей  брати  активну  участь  у  виконанні  твору. Викликати  у  дітей  радість  від  спілкування  з  музикою.



3.	
Мовленнєві  ігри.
«Весна» Г.Сапгір	
Вчити  дітей  передавати  в  рухах  та  грі  на  дитячих  музичних  інструментах образи  різних  персонажів  вірша  (вовка, жабки, бичка, соловейка). Спонукати  дітей  до музичної   імпровізації  під  час мовленнєвої гри, використовувати  виразні  засоби, розуміти  доцільність  їх  використання  в  тексті.


4.	
Театр  пісні.
«Зозуленька» укр.нар.пісня










«Ой  заграли  комарі»
 муз. М.Дремлюги


Вчити  інтонаційно  правильно  передавати  мелодію, протяжно  співати  приспівку, чітко  вимовляючи  слова, правильно  брати  дихання  між  короткими  музичними  фразами. Закріплювати  навички  викорис-тання  «звучащих  жестів»  під  час  співу, відчувати  специфічність  українського   фольклору.
Розвивати  уяву, фонематичний  слух, чуття  ритму.
Виховувати  стійку  зацікавленість до  ігор  із  звуками.

Продовжувати  вчити  дітей  передавати  голосом  характер музики: її  динаміку, темп, брати  дихання  між  музичними  фразами. 
Розвивати  здібність  до  відтворення   образ-них  звукових  та  рухових  імпровізацій. Розвивати  ритмічний, інтонаційний  та  темб-ровий  слух.


5.	
Танці.
«Парний  танець» муз.О.Тилічеєвої	
Продовжувати  вчити  дітей  ритмічно  рухатися,відповідно  до  веселого  характеру  музики, узгоджувати  свої  рухи  в  парі: виставляння  ноги  на  носок, п’ятку; притупи, кружляння  та  інші  елементи. 
Розвивати  чуття  ритму.
Виховувати  у  дітей  емоційно-дійове  сприй-няття  танцювальної  музики, виконавські  навички (виразність  знайомих танцювальних  рухів, варіативність  елементів   руху).



6.	
Ігри.
«Веселі  музиканти» муз.А.Філіпенко	
Продовжувати  вчити  дітей  виразно  пере-давати  ігрові  образи. 
Розвивати  слухові  та  тілесні  відчуття  рівномірної  ритмічної  пульсації  музики  та  тексту.
Формувати  емоційно-радісне  відчуття  від  активної  участі  в  музикуванні.


7.	
Фантазуємо  та  імпрові-зуємо.
«Голоси  птахів»:
«Соловейко» муз.А.Філіпенко
«Чижик» муз. Г.Галиніна
«Горобчик» 
муз. А.Руббаха	
Закріплювати  навички  дітей  щодо  гри  на  різноманітних  музичних  інструментах. Стимулювати дітей використовувати  елемен-тарні динамічні  відтінки під  час  самостій-них  імпровізацій  для  виразної  передачі  голосів  птахів.
Розвивати  у  дітей  музично-сенсорні  здіб-ності. В  ігровій  формі  заохочувати  до  по-рівння, розрізнення  та  відтворення  музич-них  звуків, наслідування  голосів  птахів.  
Виховувати  слуховий  контроль, бажання  самостійно  придумувати  імпровізації  та  відтворювати  їх  на  музичних  інструментах.



Додатковий  репертуар:

Вправа:  «Сонечко»  муз. Є.Макшанцевої
Слухання: «Про  жабок  та  комара» муз. А.Філіпенка
Мовленнєва  гра:  «Ранкова  казка» В.Данько
Театр  пісні:  «Гармошка»  муз. О.Тілічеєвої
Фантазуємо  та  імпровізуємо:  малювання  «Весняні  звуки»













Травень
(«Ми – маленькі  музиканти»)


Підсумкове  заняття.

Мета: Стимулювати  дітей  до  самостійної  музичної  творчості: музикування, наспівування, комбінування  танцювальних  рухів.
            Розвивати  бажання  супроводжувати  словесні  ігри, казки, рухи  піснями  та  «звучащими  жестами», використовувати  музичні  інструменти  класичного  та  саморобного  походження, звертатися  до  набутих  музичних  навичок  в  різних  видах  діяльності.
            Виховувати  інтерес  дітей  до  музичних  інструментів, бажання  грати  на  них, берегти  їх.


Проведення  діагностики  за  програмою  О. П. Радинової.

Мета: Встановити  рівень  музичного  розвитку  дітей  середньої  групи  на  кінець року  на  підгрунті  трьох  основних  здібностей – ладового  чуття, музично-слухових  уявлень, чуття  ритму, виявити  динаміку  розвитку  музичних  здібностей.



Правда таблицы при копировании потерялись    это планирование кружка по Карлу Орфу

----------

Kolpachiha (25.06.2018), Malushka53 (25.09.2017), илатан (31.01.2017), Мартын (19.09.2016), светлана керенцева (16.09.2017), СИПСИК (09.04.2017), треба (30.01.2021)

----------


## изгнанник

ПЛАН
РАБОТЫ ВРЕМЕННОЙ ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ ГРУППЫ
на 2012 – 2013у.г.
Проблема: развитие творчества у детей дошкольного возраста через внедрение музыкально-сенсорных  дидактических игр и пособий.

Цель: 
	привлечь внимание педагогов к актуальности и значимости проблемы развития музыкально-сенсорных способностей у детей дошкольного возраста; 
	сформировать умение эффективно использовать потенциал игр и дидактических пособий; 
	повышать  уровень педагогов в овладении знаниями  по    развитию  психологических процессов  детей, 
	развивать приемы и формы воображения у дошкольников, стимулировать и обогащать воображение в разных видах деятельности.
Тема	Содержание	Ответственный

Система Марии Монтессори в дошкольной педагогике	1.Методика Монтессори и ее составляющие.	Музыкальный руководитель, руководитель ТГ
	2. Использование методов и приемов в практической работе педагогов.	Воспитатель, член ТГ
	Домашнее задание. Разработка рекомендаций для педагогов и родителей по созданию развивающей среды по методике Монтессори.
Музыкально-сенсорное воспитание детей в дошкольной педагогике.	1.Развитие способностей как индивидуально психических свойств личности ребенка.	Воспитатель, член ТГ
	2.Значение развития музыкально-сенсорных способностей у детей дошкольного возраста.	Музыкальный руководитель, руководитель ТГ
	3.Основные виды музыкально-дидактических игр и пособий в музыкально-сенсорном развитии дошкольников. 	Музыкальный руководитель, член ТГ
	4.Развивающая роль игры-забавы в формировании личности.	Воспитатель, член ТГ
	Домашнее задание. Подготовить подборку пособий дидактических игр по сенсорному воспитанию детей в различных видах деятельности.

Методика использования музыкально-дидактических игр и пособий в различных видах деятельности.
	1.Развитие певческих навыков.	музыкальный руководитель, руководитель ТГ
	2.Использование игр в процессе слушания музыки.	музыкальный руководитель, член ТГ
	3.Формирование ритмических движений.	музыкальный руководитель, член ТГ
	Домашнее задание. Создать в группах музыкально-игровые уголки для самостоятельной игровой деятельности детей. Активизировать игровую деятельность средствами музыкально-дидактических игр и пособий.
" Творческий серпантин " /Практическая работа/	Использование музыкально-дидактических игр в разных видах деятельности и их влияние на развитие  личности дошкольника.	Члены творческой группы

----------


## изгнанник

эТО Я РАБОТАЮ В РУССКОЯЗЫЧНОМ САДИКЕ

----------


## изгнанник

Доклад. 
Значение развития музыкально-сенсорных способностей
у детей дошкольного возраста.
Исследования известных ученых, педагогов доказывают возможность и необходимость формирования у ребенка памяти, мышления, воображения с очень раннего возраста. Не является исключением и возможность раннего развития у детей музыкальных способностей.
Наиболее благоприятного периода для развития музыкальных способностей, чем детство, трудно представить. Развитие музыкального вкуса, эмоциональной отзывчивости в детском возрасте создает фундамент музыкальной культуры человека, как части его общей духовной культуры в будущем.Именно они составляют основу музыкальных способностей.Считается доказанным, что если для музыкального развития ребенка с самого рождения созданы необходимые условия, то это дает более значительный эффект в формировании его музыкальности. Природа щедро наградила человека. Она дала ему все для того, чтобы видеть, ощущать, чувствовать окружающий мир.
Все от природы музыкальны. Об этом необходимо знать и помнить каждому взрослому, так как от него зависит, каким станет в дальнейшем его ребенок, как он сможет распорядиться своим природным даром. Музыка детства - хороший воспитатель и надежный друг на всю жизнь. Ранее проявление музыкальных способностей говорит о необходимости начинать музыкальное развитие ребенка как можно раньше. Время, упущенное как возможность формирования интеллекта, творческих, музыкальных способностей ребенка, будет невосполнимо.
Специальные или основные способности включают в себя: звуковысотный слух, ладовое чувство, чувство ритма. Развитие музыкальных способностей — одна из главных задач музыкального воспитания детей. 
Кардинальный для педагогики является вопрос о природе музыкальных способностей: представляют ли они собой врожденные свойства человека или развиваются в результате воздействия окружающей среды обучения и воспитания. Б.М.Теплов в своих работах дал глубокий всесторонний анализ проблемы развития музыкальных способностей. Он четко определил свою позицию в вопросе о врожденности музыкальных способностей. Музыкальные способности, необходимые для успешного осуществления музыкальной деятельности, по мнению Теплова, объединяются в понятие "музыкальность". А музыкальность, это "комплекс способностей, требующихся для занятий именно музыкальной деятельностью  в отличие от всякой другой, но в тоже время связанных с любым видом музыкальной деятельности". 
Теплов Б.М. выделяет три основные музыкальные способности, составляющие ядро музыкальности: ладовое чувство, музыкально-слуховые представления и чувство ритма. Нередко перед педагогами возникает вопрос, в каких же видах деятельности развиваются музыкально-сенсорные способности? Например, эмоциональная отзывчивость на музыку может быть развита во всех видах музыкальной деятельности: восприятии, исполнительстве, творчестве, так как она необходима для прочувствования и осмысления музыкального содержания, а, следовательно, и его выражения.
Эмоциональная отзывчивость на музыку может проявляться у детей очень рано, в первые  месяцы жизни. Ребенок способен оживленно реагировать на звуки веселой музыки — непроизвольными движениями и возгласами, и сосредоточенно, с вниманием воспринимать спокойную музыку. Постепенно двигательные реакции становятся более произвольными, согласованными с музыкой, ритмически организованными.
Ладовое чувство может развиваться во время пения, когда дети прислушиваются и к себе, и друг к другу, контролируют слухом правильность интонации.
Музыкально-слуховые представления развиваются в видах деятельности, которые требуют различения и воспроизведения мелодии по слуху. Эта способность развивается, прежде всего, в пении, и в игре на звуковысотных музыкальных инструментах.
Чувство ритма развивается, прежде всего, в музыкально-ритмических движениях, соответствующих по характеру эмоциональной окраске музыки. 
По мнению Л.С. Выготского, нужны постоянные наблюдения за детьми с проведением диагностических срезов развития. Диагностика музыкальных способностей, проводимая 1-2 раза в год, позволяет судить о качественном своеобразии развития каждого ребенка и соответственно корректировать содержание занятий.

Из опыта работы.
Основные виды музыкально-дидактических игр и пособий в
музыкально-сенсорном развитии дошкольников.
Восприятие музыки сложный процесс, требующий от человека внимания, памяти, развитого мышления, разнообразных знаний. Всего этого у дошкольников пока нет. Поэтому я считаю, что необходимо научить ребенка разбираться в особенностях музыки как вида искусства, сознательно акцентировать его внимание на средствах музыкальной выразительности (темпе, динамике), различать музыкальные произведения по жанру, характеру.
Именно с этой целью на музыкальных  занятиях  я применяю музыкально-дидактические пособия, которые, воздействуя на ребенка комплексно, вызывают у него зрительную, слуховую и двигательную активность, тем самым, расширяя музыкальное восприятие в целом.
Все пособия, которые я применяю, условно делятся на три группы:
1. Пособия, цель которых дать детям представление о характере музыки (веселая, грустная), музыкальных жанрах (песня, танец, марш). "Солнышко и тучка", "Подбери музыку"
2. Пособия, которые дают представление о содержании музыки, о музыкальных образах. "Узнай сказку", "Подбери картинку"
З. Пособия, которые формируют у детей представление о средствах музыкальной выразительности. "Музыкальный домик", "Кого встретил колобок".
Как показала практика, систематическое применение пособий вызывает у детей активный интерес к музыке, к различным музыкальным заданиям и способствует быстрому овладению детьми музыкальным репертуаром.
Основное назначение музыкально-дидактических игр и пособий    — формирование у детей музыкальных способностей; в доступной игровой форме помочь детям разобраться в соотношении звуков по высоте; развить у детей чувство ритма, тембровый и динамический слух; побудить к самостоятельным действиям с применением знаний, полученных на музыкальных занятиях.
Применяемые мной  музыкально-дидактические игры и пособия обогащают детей новыми впечатлениями, развивают у них инициативу, самостоятельность, способность к восприятию, различению основных свойств музыкального звука. 
С целью развития музыкальности ребенка подбираю простые, доступны, интересны и привлекательны по своему содержанию игры. Только в этом случае они становятся своеобразным возбудителем желания у детей петь, слушать, играть, танцевать.
В процессе игр дети не только приобретают специальные музыкальные знания, у них формируются необходимые черты личности, в первую очередь чувство товарищества, ответственности.
Педагогическая ценность музыкально-дидактических игр и пособий в том, что они открывают перед ребенком путь применения полученных знаний в жизненной практике.
Из опыта работы. 
Развитие певческих навыков.
Применения музыкально-дидактических игр и пособий на занятии дает возможность провести его наиболее содержательно и интересно.
Музыкально-дидактические игры, проводимые в процессе пения, помогают научить детей петь выразительно, непринужденно, учат брать дыхание между музыкальными фразами, удерживать его до конца фразы.
При исполнении любой песни учу детей правильно передавать динамические оттенки, которые помогают почувствовать красоту звучания мелодии. В свободное время провожу и рекомендую воспитателям использовать музыкально-дидактические игры, связанные с пением, например "Музыкальный магазин". 
Свои представления о той или иной песне дети передают в рисунках. Содержание их составляют понравившиеся песни музыкальные произведения, инструменты.
Для лучшего развития у детей слуха, ритма использую распевки и попевки. Их также провожу в качестве музыкально-дидактических игр. Они представляют собой несложные музыкальные фразы из знакомых детям песен.
Дети очень любят игры, которые помогают им определить движение мелодии: это и "музыкальная лесенка" и фланелеграф, на котором, выкладывая ноты-кружочки, дети учатся правильно передавать мелодию, определять звуки по высоте.
Из опыта работы. 
Использование игр в процессе слушания музыки.
В процессе слушания музыки дети знакомятся с инструментальными, вокальными произведениями разного характера они переживают, испытывают определенные чувства. Для того, чтобы ребенок лучше понимал музыкальное произведение, мог сопоставить музыкальные образы, слова обращаюсь к музыкально-дидактическим играм. Например, игра "Чудесный мешочек" позволяет несколько раз слушать одно и тоже произведение в ненавязчивой форме.
Благодаря играм "В лесу", "Найди нужную иллюстрацию", "Музыкальная шкатулка" дети закрепляют пройденный материал, знания о различных музыкальных инструментах, приобщаются к умению различать и узнавать танец, колыбельную, марш и их части.
Большое влияние на воспитание и музыкальное развитие детей оказывают народные мелодии. Они просты, выразительны и доступны детям всех возрастов. Это и "Сорока – ворона", "Ладушки", "Петушок", "Я пеку, пеку". Некоторые из них дети  даже пробуют импровизировать на металлофоне, ксилофоне. 

Из опыта.
Формирование ритмических движений.
В процессе систематических занятий по движению у детей развивается музыкально-слуховое восприятие. Детям приходится постоянно вслушиваться в музыку для того, чтобы точно выполнять движения.
В музыкально - дидактических играх использую игрушки, которым дети охотно подражают.
Игровая форма разучивания движений помогает ребенку правильно выполнять ритмический рисунок.
При разучивании плясок, хороводов, танцев стараюсь использовать озвученные игрушки и музыкальные инструменты.
Музыкально - ритмическая деятельность детей проходит более успешно, если обучение элементам танцевальных движений осуществляю в сочетании с музыкально дидактическими играми с выполнением творческих заданий.
К своим занятиям активно привлекаю воспитателей т.к. он направляет ход игры и следит за взаимоотношениями играющих. Организуя музыкальные игры, предоставляю детям больше самостоятельности. Практика показывает, что чем больше доверяешь детям, тем сознательнее, добросовестнее они относятся к порученному.

----------


## изгнанник

ПЛАНИРОВАНИЕ
ИНТЕГРИРОВАННОЙ РАБОТЫ
ПО ОЗНАКОМЛЕНИЮ ДЕТЕЙ
С ТРАДИЦИЯМИ УКРАИНСКОГО НАРОДА

Осенние праздники
Цель. Познакомить детей с понятиями: "Бабье лето", "Семенов день", с осенними приметами, пословицами и поговорками украинского народа. 
   Закрепить собирательный образ осенних праздников; название осенних месяцев; обрядовые действия, сопровождающие празднование осенних праздников.
   Воспитывать чувства национальной гордости, любви к своему народу, речи, культуры, истории.
   Развивать творческое мышление, воображение, чувство собственного достоинства и умение передавать народные образы. 
№	Формы работы	Содержание
1.	Ознакомление с музыкальными произведениями	Р.Шуман "народная песенка", "Веселый крестьянин", П.Чайковский "Сентябрь.Охота", "Октябрь. Осенняя песня", "Ноябрь.На тройке" из цикла "Времена года", Д.Кабалевский "Грустный дождик", Т.Попатенко "Листопад", М.Красев"Падают листья", С.Майкопар "Осенью", Т. Захарьин "Осенний дождичек".
2.	Народная музыка на музыкальном занятии	А.Филипенко "Урожайная", обр.М.Леонтовича "Грицю, Грицю, до роботи", Инсценирование народных песен и игр, вождение хороводов.
3.	Беседы по художественным картинам 	И.Принишников "Возвращение с ярмарки", Л.Попов "Поздняя осень", И.Левитан "Осень", И.Шишкин "Рожь".
4.	Детское чтение	Н.Сладков "Осень на пороге", А.Твардовский "Лес осенью", А.Пушкин "Уж небо осенью дышало…", М.Пришвин "Последние грибы", Г.Скребицкий "Четыре времени года"
5.	Развитие речи	Заучивание стихов А.Плещеев "Осень наступила", "Скучная картина". Осенние экскурсии в природу с целью закрепления представлений детей о целостности бытия человека и природы.
6.	Занятия по  изодеятельности	Рисование осенних пейзажей, образа осени. Рисование с натуры овощей и фруктов, цветов на тему "Как изменила осень природу".
Коллективная работа "Осенние фантазии" (аппликация).
7.	Праздники и развлечения	"Осенины", "Осенние ярмарки", осенние посиделки "Веселая была беседа"
8.	Рекомендации педагогам	При оформлении праздника необходимо использовать результаты продуктивной деятельности детей по народноприкладному искусству.
Чтение для самообразования: А.Афанасьев "Народный календарь"
9.	Рекомендации для родителей	В дошкольном учреждении организовать семейный клуб по ознакомлению с календарным обрядовым культом.


Зимние праздники
Цель. Дать детям знания о том, что многое в жизни имеет свое начало, год тоже имеет свое начало, своеобразный день рождения, который люди отмечают все вместе. 
 Познакомить с содержанием праздника:
•	Рождество, его значением, с обрядом колядования, 
•	Крещение, 
•	Святки,
•	Масленица – одним из самых веселых и шумных праздников, посвященный солнцу, завершающий зимний период.
   Воспитывать личностную  культуру: знания, убеждения, готовность беречь и сознательно придерживаться обрядов и традиций своего народа.
   Развивать диалогическую и монологическую речь детей и ее форму в процессе театрально-игровой деятельности.

№	Формы работы	Содержание
1.	Ознакомление с музыкальными произведениями	П.Чайковский "Зимнее утро", "Камаринская", "Январь. У камелька", "Февраль. Масленица", "Декабрь. "Святки", В.Моцарт "Колокольчики звенят", Р.Шуман "Зимой", С.Прокофьев "Утро",  В.Суслин "Минует елочных игрушек".
2.	Народная музыка на музыкальном занятии	У.н.п.: "Ой снігу, сніженьку білесенький", "Іде дід, дід","Щедрик, щедрик" обр. М.Леонтовича, "Щедрівочка щедрувала" муз. В.Верховинця, "Ой, сивая тай зозуленька".


3.	
Беседы по художественным картинам 	
Н.Пимоненко "Святочное гадание", С.Иванов "Масленица", Б.Кустодиев "Ярмарка", А.Соврасов "Зимний пейзаж"
4.	ИЗО	Изготовление новогодних игрушек. Предметное рисование с натуры веточки ели с рождественским украшением. Рисование на тему "Первый снег", "Зимний вечер". Знакомство с различными способами составления холодных оттенков "зимней" гаммы. Коллективная работа на тему: "Зимние забавы". Изготовление кукол для театра "Рождественский вертеп", масок для колядования. Изготовление подарков для родственников и друзей. 
5.	Развитие речи	Заучивание стихотворений С. Есенина "Белая береза", З. Александрова "Дед Мороз", К. Чуковский "Елка". Беседы, направленные на закрепление обрядов, праздников культуры в зимний период. Разучивание зазывалок к празднику "Масленица".  
5.	Детское чтение	С. Маршак "Двенадцать месяцев", М.Клодова "дед Мороз", укр.нар. сказка " Лисичка-сестричка та вовк-панібрат" 
6.	Праздники и развлечения	"Новый Год", "Коляда", "Зимние святки", "Масленица". 
7.	Рекомендации педагогам	Чтение для самообразования Н. Степанов "Святки", И. Глазунов "Ряженые", В. Жуков "Святая ночь".    При организации празднования рождественских посиделок следует помнить, что они носят праздничный  характер, и не перегружать их смысловым значением.
8.	С родителями по ознакомлению с народными праздничными этикетами 	Познакомить родителей с содержанием зимних народных праздников: обрядами гадания, коляда, крещение. Развивать умение создавать в домашних условиях праздничную атмосферу. Приобщать к  совместному  празднованию Масленицы. Познакомить с традиционными обрядами.






Весенние праздники
Цель. Познакомить с весенними и православными праздниками:
•	праздником «Сороки» (прилет птиц)
•	Благовещенье, 
•	Вербное воскресение (традиции и обряды),
•	Пасха. Приобщать детей к традиции изготовления писанок. 
   Закрепить знания детей о традициях и обрядах весенних праздников.
   Развивать и совершенствовать всестороннее развитие артистических способностей детей средствами народных обрядов, устного народного творчества.
   Воспитывать  верность народным традициям, обрядам и устойчивый интерес к театральной деятельности.

№	Формы работы	Содержание

1.	
Детское чтение	
Ф. Тютчев "Весенние воды", В. Жуковский "Жаворонок",  Рус. нар. сказка "Снегурочка",  Н. Сладков "Медведь и солнце", Н. Байрамов "Птичья песенка".
2.	Беседы по картине	П. Александров "Катание на деревянных качелях. Пасха", И. Левитан "Цветущая яблоня", А. Саврасов "Грачи прилетели", А. Сухов "Зазеленело". 
3.	Ознакомление с музыкальными произведениями	П. Чайковский "Весна", "Март. Песня Жаворонка", "Апрель. Подснежники" "Май. Белые ночи",  Песня Жаворонка из цикла "Детский альбом", А. Вивальди "Весна", "Песня птиц", "Гром",  Н. Римский – Корсаков "Снегурочка", Э.Григ "Весной", А. Гречанинов "Подснежник".   
4.	ИЗО	Роспись пасхальных яиц, рисование вербных веточек, изображение солнца и солнечных дней. 
Рисование к сказке С. Маршака "Двенадцать  месяцев" - подснежники.  
 Изготовление корзинки – подставки для яиц. 
Создание коллективной работы птиц по технике "оригами". 
Лепка из глины и соленого теста Жаворонков, с  дальнейшим их расписыванием. 
Оформление игровых композиций к празднику Пасхи.

5.	Народная музыка на музыкальных занятиях	Слушание колокольного звона в аудиозаписях. Пение:  вокального упражнения "Пробуждение от зимнего сна", "Что увидели в лесу", "Капели", "Яркий солнечный день", разучивание зазывалок. 
Авторские песни о весне следует подбирать таким образом, чтобы в них были ярко выделены средства музыкальной выразительности и передано радостное, светлое настроение весенних праздников.
Музыкальные ритмические  движения; хороводы весенней тематики.
6.	Развитие речи	Беседы о весенних праздниках, их значение. Заучивание стихотворений 
А. Пушкин "Птичка", А.Плещеев "Уж тает снег", А.Фет "Уж верба вся пушистая"
7.	Праздники и развлечения	 "Весна-весна, на чем пришла", "Прилет птиц", "Птицы летите весну принесите", весенние посиделки, "Благовещение", "Пасха".
8.	Рекомендации педагогам	Чтение для самообразования И. Снегирев "Вербное воскресенье". Приближать детей к пониманию взаимосвязи природных изменений и обрядов календарной праздничной культуры. 
9.	С родителями	Познакомить с содержанием весенних праздников, выпекание из теста жаворонков, пасхи, технологией росписи яиц. 
На прогулках с детьми использовать выученные в детском саду зазывалки, приговорки, небылицы. 
Повторить дома стихи, песни рекомендованные педагогами в детском саду.

----------

keliot (16.09.2018)

----------


## изгнанник

Перспективное планирование кружка 
"Музыкальный фейерверк"

ІІ младшая группа 
Сентябрь 
БЛОК:   Осень, Осень, в гости просим

№	Тема занятия	Содержание занятия	Цель	Музыкально сенсорная игра	Рекомендации
воспитателям	Вместе с
родителями
1	2	3	4	5	6	7
1	Здравствуй, Осень	"Осенняя песня" обработка Щуровского	Воспитывать у детей позитивное отношение к музыке. Развивать эмоциональный отклик на прослушанную музыку, вызывать желание слушать музыку.	"Весело – грустно" 	


2	Звуки Осени		Учить детей чувствовать настроение  музыки и передавать его при помощи слов и эмоций.
Различать средства музыкальной выразительности:
•	динамика
•	темп. 	"Поймай звук"		
3	Следы Осени		Развивать творческое представление детей в музицировании.	"Звоночки"		
4	Осенние фантазии		Формировать умение адекватно отзываться на музыку при помощи жестов и мимики.	"Осенние листочки"		



Октябрь
БЛОК: Путешествие  капельки

1	2	3	4	5	6	7
1	Почему тучка потеряла капельки?	"Дождик" муз. Б.Артюфеев	Вызывать позитивное отношение к слушанию музыки. Определить характер и содержание музыки. Пробуждать у детей чувство   удивление природой и интерес к окружающей жизни. 	"Солнышко смеется, тучка грустит"	 









2	Дождя не боимся		Развивать мышление и творческую активность. Побуждать детей самостоятельно определять настроение, характер прослушанной музыки и средства музыкальной выразительности.	"Узнай характер музыки"		
3	Веселые капельки		Учить детей передавать  характер музыкального произведения, сопровождая его ритмический рисунок игрой на шумовых инструментах. 	"Волшебные коробочки"		
4	Волшебная сказка дождя 		Интегрировать слушание музыки с чтением сказки "Под грибком". Развивать творческую активность детей, адекватно в движении передавать характер героев сказки.	"Под грибком" муз. сказка		

Ноябрь
БЛОК: Мои любимые игрушки

1	2	3	4	5	6	7
1	К нам гости пришли	"Зайка" муз. Ю.Рожавская "Медведь"   муз.               О. Живцова	Поддерживать желание детей слушать музыку разного характера, эмоционально откликаться на нее, говорить о прослушанном произведении.	"Назови музыку"	



2	Веселый зайчик		Учить детей самостоятельно различать средства музыкальной выразительности: 
•	динамические
•	темповые
•	регистровые	"Музыкальная тропинка"		
3	Поиграем с зайчиком		Развивать творческую активность детей, умение самостоятельно  подбирать звучание музыкальных инструментов и сопоставлять с художественным образом.	"Укрась музыку"		
4	Зайкина сказка		Формировать умение использовать знания о тембровом звучании музыки во время перевоплощения в знакомые сказочные образы. Развивать детское воображение.	"Зайкин праздник"  сл.Чернышовой  муз Попатенко обыгрывание сказки		


Средняя группа
Декабрь
БЛОК: Закружила, замела, белоснежная Зима
1	2	3	4	5	6	7
1	Зимние звуки природы	"Утро" Е.Григ	Заинтересовать детей музыкой. Развивать звуковое внимание.  Обратить внимание детей на особенное звучание звуков зимы –  звуки стеклянные -  почему? Привлечь внимание детей к особенной красоте стеклянных звуков. 	"Что я  вижу с закрытыми глазами" 	



2	Мелодии зимы		Развивать музыкальную память, умение анализировать знакомые музыкальные произведения.  Учить различать средства музыкальной выразительности: динамика, тембровый слух, музыкально-слуховые представления.	"К нам гости пришли"		
3	Бусы для снеговика		Учить детей исполнять на стеклянной посуде аккомпанемент к прослушанному произведению. Развивать чувство ритма, согласованность во время игры на инструменте. Вызывать интерес к игре на музыкальном инструменте классического и самодельного происхождения, учить различать близкие по тембру звуки музыкальных инструментов (металлофон, музыкальные звоночки) и стеклянной  посуды (бокалы, фужеры)	"Укрась музыку"		
4	Игры со снеговиком		Обогащать музыкальные эмоции детей средствами стеклянной  музыки. Учить детей фантазировать и импровизировать, используя стеклянные звуки.   Придумывать простой ритмический рисунок, формировать умение играть в небольшом ансамбле.	"Чайная полька"		
Январь
БЛОК: Некогда с Зимой скучать, с ней мы будем танцевать
1	2	3	4	5	6	7
1	Танец Зимы	"Полечка" В.Арсеев "Ой баю, мій баю"	Вызывать у детей эмоциональный отклик на прослушанную музыку, желание активно участвовать в прослушивании музыкального произведения. Различать контрастный характер музыки.  Развивать музыкальную память.	"Что я вижу с закрытыми глазами"	


2	Загадки Зимы		Учить детей различать и осознавать простейшие средства музыкальной выразительности: содержание и характер музыки. Пополнить и расширить знания детей о жанрах музыки.	"Песня, танец, марш"		
3	Зимние фантазии		Совершенствовать динамическое восприятие и чувство ритма.  Развивать творческое воображение, умение подбирать элементарные  ритмические движения к  прослушанной музыки.	"О чем рассказывает мой танец"		
4	Зимняя сказка		Учить детей эмоционально откликаться на музыку используя при этом игровые, танцевальные, песенные импровизации. Самостоятельно придумывать короткие истории соответствующие характеру прослушиваемой музыки. Развивать устойчивый интерес к театральной игровой деятельности.  	"Магазин игрушек"		

Февраль
БЛОК: Котик непоседа 

1	2	3	4	5	6	7
1	В гостях у котика	"Котик заболел", "Котик выздоровел" муз. А.Гречанинова	Учить внимательно слушать произведения  контрастного характера. Формировать опыт музыкальных впечатлений. Побуждать детей самостоятельно определять характер музыки, настроение, средства музыкальной выразительности.	"Определи настроение музыки"	


2	Почему грустит котик?		Совершенствовать умение слушать музыку, различать ее интонации, мелодическое содержание. Воспитывать у детей эмоциональное восприятие, музыкальное творчество, эстетическое чувство.	"Укрась музыку"		
3	Развеселим котика		Развивать желание и умение передавать в движении настроение, характер музыкального образа. Побуждать детей передавать настроение прослушанного произведения в рисунках.	"Подарок для котика"		
4	Котик ищет друзей		Развивать творческую самостоятельность детей, побуждая передавать настроение и характер музыки пластикой своего тела. Создавать яркий образ героя.	"Перевоплощение"		

Старшая группа
Март
БЛОК: Весна идет тепло несет
1	2	3	4	5	6	7
1	Пробуждение природы	"Благослови, мати, весну зустрічати" укр..нар. пісня	Учить детей внимательно слушать музыку.  Уметь выражать свое отношение к музыке, эстетически оценивать прослушанную музыку. Анализировать по слуху структуру музыкального произведения с определенным жанром.	"Песня, танец, марш"	


2	Весенняя капель		Учить детей дифференцировать звучание различных музыкальных инструментов.   Развивать умение составлять вокально-инструментальные    импровизации по сюжету прослушанной музыки.	"Укрась музыку"		
3	Весеннее веселье		Развивать умение в такт музыки грациозно раскрепощено двигаться, использовать выразительные движения, мимику, жесты, соответствующие мелодии. Выражать в движении эмоциональное состояние музыки.	"Чей танец лучше"		
4	А мы с весной встречались 		Привлекать детей к пению народных песен с музыкальным сопровождением и без него.  Учить самостоятельно аккомпанировать на музыкальных инструментах, создавать шумовые композиции. 	"Ласточка" укр.нар.п. гарм. Ю.Михайленко		
	Апрель
БЛОК: Весеннее пробуждение
1	2	3	4	5	6	7
1	Вестники весны	"Жайворонок" Н.Глинка	 Формировать у детей умение слушать инструментальную музыку.   Развивать навыки слуховой культуры. На слух анализировать структуру произведения, соотносить с музыкальным жанром. Высказывать свое отношение к музыке, давать эстетическую оценку.	"Эхо"	



2	Весенний перезвон		Воспитывать любовь к природе, вызывать желание слушать и отображать "весенние звуки природы". Развивать чувства ритма и тембровый слух.  Закреплять практическое умение детей игры на музыкальных инструментах (классических и современных).  Умение самостоятельно подбирать инструмент для озвучивания характерных образов.	"Укрась  музыку"		
3	Нет мороза, уж весна!		Продолжать учить, эмоционально воспринимать содержание музыкального произведения.  Побуждать детей к музыкальному импровизированию во время игры, использовать навыки импровизации диалогов. Поддерживать стремление детей к самостоятельному творчеству 	Речевая игра "Весна" Г.Сапгир		
4	Рисуем весну		Интегрировать прослушивание знакомой музыки с изобразительным творчеством. Развивать у детей фантазию, придумывание фантастических рассказов на тему:  "Откуда берется хорошее настроение?"	"Слушаю, вижу, рисую"		

Май
БЛОК: Путешествие в страну Кукляндию
1	2	3	4	5	6	7
1	Непослушная Катя	"Болезнь куклы", "Новая кукла"	Продолжать учить детей эмоционально воспринимать содержание музыки.  Развивать музыкально-слуховые представления.  Учить различать структуру произведения, средства музыкальной выразительности. Давать самостоятельно эмоциональный отклик на музыку разного характера, эстетически оценивать прослушанную музыку.	"Настрое-ние"	



2	Поиграем вместе		Развивать творческое воображение, умение жестами, мимикой, голосом передавать характер музыки, динамику и темп. Развивать способности к отображению образных, звуковых и ритмических импровизаций, развивать ритмичность, интонационный слух.	"Перевоп-лощение"		
3	Концерт для куклы		Формировать навыки творческого озвучивания при помощи музыкальных инструментов. Придумывать не сложные музыкальные импровизации.  Развивать чувство ритма, тембровый слух.	 "Капельки"		
4	Сказка для куклы		музыкальная сказка "Непослушная Катя". Развивать творческое воображение. Обогащать разговорную речь ребенка.  Формировать умение владеть голосовым аппаратом.  Стимулировать к самостоятельной музыкальной деятельности.	"В гостях у сказки"

----------

треба (30.01.2021)

----------


## изгнанник

ПЛАН
РАБОТЫ С РОДИТЕЛЯМИ В МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЙ СТУДИИ 
"РАСТИМ ТАЛАНТЫ"

№	Дата	Форма роботы

1.	
Сентябрь	
Коллективная работа "Семь вариаций на одну тему".


2.	
Октябрь	
Беседа "Круг идей по подготовке к осенним праздникам".


3.	
Ноябрь	
Дискуссия. "Фальшивая нота".


4.	
Декабрь	
Робота в малых группах " Музыкальная мозаика".


5.	
Январь	
"Вечорниці"  (совместный театр взрослых и детей).
Творческая выставка "Здравствуй, Зимушка Зима".


6.	
Февраль	
Творческое выступление "Проблема, которая меня волнует".


7.	
Март	
Музыкальная викторина "Сплетем веночек из песен"


8.	
Апрель	
Беседа "За и против"


9.	
Май	
Коллективная работа "Взгляд со стороны". Подготовка к выпускному вечеру"

----------


## изгнанник

АНКЕТА ДЛЯ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ

Уважаемые родители!
Приглашаем   Вас принять участие в анкетном опросе.
Ваши ответы помогут сотрудникам дошкольного учреждения лучше узнать особенности и желания  Вашего ребенка - для создания благоприятных условий его развития.

1.	Ф.И.О_________________________________________________________________

2. Год рождения________________________________________________________

3. Образование, место работы__________________________________________

4. Состав семьи (кто постоянно проживает с ребенком) _______________
______________________________________________________________________

5. К кому из членов семьи ребенок больше привязан___________________
______________________________________________________________________

6. Основные виды игр и занятий дома_________________________________
________________________________________________________________________
7. Что ребенок умеет делать самостоятельно___________________________
________________________________________________________________________

8. Каким Вы считаете своего ребенка (подчеркните): 
спокойный,       малоэмоциональный,        очень эмоциональный

9. Считаете ли вы необходимым развивать творческие способности ребенка________________________________________________________________

10.Можете ли вы самостоятельно развивать талант ребенка или необходима консультация специалистов?______________________________

11.Как часто Вы занимаетесь совместной творческой деятельностью с ребенком дома_________________________________________________________

12.Какую информацию по вопросам развития Вашего ребенка Вы хотели бы получить  у специалистов детского сада_____________________
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
13. Каким опытом по вопросу выявления и творческого развития Вашего ребенка Вы могли бы поделиться______________________________
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Спасибо за сотрудничество!

----------


## изгнанник

Развиваем
 музыкально – сенсорных способностей детей
Музыка способствует развитию памяти, снимает стрессы, активизирует работу правого и левого полушария, хорошо влияет на развитие художественных и умственных способностей.
Возможно у Вашего ребенка есть талант к музыке – используйте данные рекомендации, раскройте способности вашего ребенка и развивайте их.
1.	С раннего возраста приобретайте музыкальные игрушки чтобы ребенок мог музицировать и петь под сопровождение.
2.	Слушайте хорошую музыку – классику, фольклор, традиционные детские песни.
3.	Если дома есть компьютер, рекомендуем использовать программу с помощью которой ребенок смог бы самостоятельно сочинять и записывать музыку.
4.	Посещайте вместе с ребенком симфонические концерты, музыкальные театры.
5.	Приобретите ребенку систему Караоке и микрофон
6.	Не наказывайте ребенка за беспорядок в комнате, если это связанно с творческой работой и эта работа еще не закончена
7.	Оборудуйте ребенку комнату или часть комнаты для творческих занятий
8.	Отвечайте терпеливо и честно на все вопросы ребенка
9.	Дайте возможность ребенку демонстрировать свои творческие успехи
10.	Покажите ребенку, что в семье его любят такого, какой он есть а не за творческие успехи.
11.	Побуждайте ребенка фантазировать, придумывать различные истории
12.	Хвалите ребенка за успехи
13.	Развивайте у ребенка позитивное восприятие своих творческих успехов
14.	Приобретайте материал для театральных представлений, кукольных театров, чтобы ребенок мог развивать свое воображение и память, умение перевоплощаться
15.	Начинайте каждый день ребенка с пения любимой песни, прослушивания любимого музыкального произведения
16.	Используйте песни как способ получения информации
17.	Хорошо если ребенок в момент прослушивания музыки танцует и одновременно манипулирует с предметами
18.	Организовывайте регулярное прослушивание музыки, знакомьте ребенка с различными жанрами и стилями музыки
19.	Обыгрывайте пьесы по мотивам известных сказок или детских произведений
20.	Акцентируйте внимание на проявление настроения персонажей в художественной литературе, изображенных на иллюстрациях – это позволит понять не только литературных персонажей, но и друг друга
21.	Стимулируйте самостоятельность ребенка

----------

Наташа5374 (11.07.2016)

----------


## изгнанник

Как развить
музыкальные способности ребенка?
Какие условия нужно создать для выявления и развития музыкальных способностей Вашего ребенка?
Вот несколько простых советов, которые могут помочь Вам! Необходимо учитывать:
 	Возраст ребенка
 	Эмоциональное состояние ребенка
 	Музыкальный опыт ребенка
 	Состояние физического здоровья малыша
Для развития интереса к вокальному искусству важно правильно подобрать репертуар:
	Песня должна быть понятная детям
	Интересная по содержанию
	Иметь приятную мелодию
	Короткий текст
	Легкие для произношения слова
Для развития интереса к слушанию музыки детям предлагать: 
	Инструментальные пьесы и песни в исполнении взрослых и детей
	Мелодии с различным музыкальным сопровождением
	Находить музыкальные образы в различных видах  искусства (литературе, картинах, играх)
	Использовать знакомые мелодии в играх и развлечениях
Для развития интереса к хореографическому искусству важно:
	Способствовать активному участию ребенка в танце
	Выражать характер музыки выразительными движениями, мимикой, жестами, позами (имитировать характерные движения животных, сказочных героев) 
	Создавать небольшие танцевальные композиции
Помните! Музыка  должна способствовать улучшению  настроения ребенка, оптимистически настраивать, приглашать к активному участию, закладывать основы эстетического вкуса ребенка! 

Успехов Вам!!!

----------

Наташа5374 (11.07.2016)

----------


## изгнанник

Консультация.
Развитие способностей как индивидуально психических 
 свойств личности ребенка.
Способности — это индивидуально-психологические особенности человека, отвечающие требованиям данной деятельности и являющиеся условием успешного ее выполнения. Они развиваются из задатков человека, природных предрасположенностей, которые находятся в скрытом потенциальном виде до тех пор, пока он не начнет заниматься какой-либо конкретной деятельностью.
Человек не рождается способным к той или иной деятельности. Его способности складываются, формируются, развиваются в правильно организованной соответствующей деятельности, в течение его жизни, под влиянием обучения и воспитания. Иными словами, способности - прижизненное, а не врожденное образование. 
Способности к определенному виду деятельности развиваются на основе природных задатков, связанных с такими особенностями нервной системы, как чувствительность анализаторов, сила, подвижность и уравновешенность нервных процессов. Для того, чтобы способности проявились, их носителю приходится прикладывать много труда. В процессе занятий конкретной деятельностью совершенствуется работа анализаторов.
Все игры и пособия, используемые на музыкальных занятиях, соединяют в себе все методы музыкального воспитания. А образная, игровая форма занятий, применение различных заданий позволяют поддерживать у детей интерес к музыкальной деятельности, осуществлять ее более успешно.
Развитие у детей музыкально-сенсорных способностей должно быть постоянно в поле зрения педагога, осуществляться различными методами и средствами, в том числе с помощью музыкально-дидактических игр и пособий.  Безусловно, сама организация использования музыкально дидактических игр требует от педагога понимания значимости и ценности музыкально-сенсорного развития детей, большого творчества и мастерства, умения и желания эстетично изготавливать и оформлять материал.
Как показала практика, систематическое применение пособий и игр вызывает у детей активный интерес к музыке, способствует быстрому овладению детьми музыкальным репертуаром. Музыкально-дидактические игры позволяют судить о своеобразии музыкального развития каждого ребенка и соответственно корректировать содержание музыкальных занятий.
В результате работы выявляются следующие достижения:
- становится более организованным слуховое внимание детей, 
- появляется быстрая и четкая реакция на высокие и низкие звуки,
- ритм, передаваемый детьми, становится более точным не только в хлопках, но и в передаче его звучащими жестами и на металлофоне,
-  улучшается      реакция      детей   на    определение инструментов по тембровому и динамическому звучанию.

----------


## изгнанник

Доклад. 
Значение развития музыкально-сенсорных способностей
у детей дошкольного возраста.
Исследования известных ученых, педагогов доказывают возможность и необходимость формирования у ребенка памяти, мышления, воображения с очень раннего возраста. Не является исключением и возможность раннего развития у детей музыкальных способностей.
Наиболее благоприятного периода для развития музыкальных способностей, чем детство, трудно представить. Развитие музыкального вкуса, эмоциональной отзывчивости в детском возрасте создает фундамент музыкальной культуры человека, как части его общей духовной культуры в будущем.Именно они составляют основу музыкальных способностей.Считается доказанным, что если для музыкального развития ребенка с самого рождения созданы необходимые условия, то это дает более значительный эффект в формировании его музыкальности. Природа щедро наградила человека. Она дала ему все для того, чтобы видеть, ощущать, чувствовать окружающий мир.
Все от природы музыкальны. Об этом необходимо знать и помнить каждому взрослому, так как от него зависит, каким станет в дальнейшем его ребенок, как он сможет распорядиться своим природным даром. Музыка детства - хороший воспитатель и надежный друг на всю жизнь. Ранее проявление музыкальных способностей говорит о необходимости начинать музыкальное развитие ребенка как можно раньше. Время, упущенное как возможность формирования интеллекта, творческих, музыкальных способностей ребенка, будет невосполнимо.
Специальные или основные способности включают в себя: звуковысотный слух, ладовое чувство, чувство ритма. Развитие музыкальных способностей — одна из главных задач музыкального воспитания детей. 
Кардинальный для педагогики является вопрос о природе музыкальных способностей: представляют ли они собой врожденные свойства человека или развиваются в результате воздействия окружающей среды обучения и воспитания. Б.М.Теплов в своих работах дал глубокий всесторонний анализ проблемы развития музыкальных способностей. Он четко определил свою позицию в вопросе о врожденности музыкальных способностей. Музыкальные способности, необходимые для успешного осуществления музыкальной деятельности, по мнению Теплова, объединяются в понятие "музыкальность". А музыкальность, это "комплекс способностей, требующихся для занятий именно музыкальной деятельностью  в отличие от всякой другой, но в тоже время связанных с любым видом музыкальной деятельности". 
Теплов Б.М. выделяет три основные музыкальные способности, составляющие ядро музыкальности: ладовое чувство, музыкально-слуховые представления и чувство ритма. Нередко перед педагогами возникает вопрос, в каких же видах деятельности развиваются музыкально-сенсорные способности? Например, эмоциональная отзывчивость на музыку может быть развита во всех видах музыкальной деятельности: восприятии, исполнительстве, творчестве, так как она необходима для прочувствования и осмысления музыкального содержания, а, следовательно, и его выражения.
Эмоциональная отзывчивость на музыку может проявляться у детей очень рано, в первые  месяцы жизни. Ребенок способен оживленно реагировать на звуки веселой музыки — непроизвольными движениями и возгласами, и сосредоточенно, с вниманием воспринимать спокойную музыку. Постепенно двигательные реакции становятся более произвольными, согласованными с музыкой, ритмически организованными.
Ладовое чувство может развиваться во время пения, когда дети прислушиваются и к себе, и друг к другу, контролируют слухом правильность интонации.
Музыкально-слуховые представления развиваются в видах деятельности, которые требуют различения и воспроизведения мелодии по слуху. Эта способность развивается, прежде всего, в пении, и в игре на звуковысотных музыкальных инструментах.
Чувство ритма развивается, прежде всего, в музыкально-ритмических движениях, соответствующих по характеру эмоциональной окраске музыки. 
По мнению Л.С. Выготского, нужны постоянные наблюдения за детьми с проведением диагностических срезов развития. Диагностика музыкальных способностей, проводимая 1-2 раза в год, позволяет судить о качественном своеобразии развития каждого ребенка и соответственно корректировать содержание занятий.

----------


## ccc

http://yadi.sk/d/hH3bfVldBQwhL Индивидуальная работа с детьми.

----------

avdeev2000 (12.03.2016), Kolpachiha (25.06.2018), marianna19.69 (23.06.2016), n@denk@ (08.08.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.12.2015), Ніка (06.02.2016), Наташа5374 (11.07.2016), Ольгадайченко (23.08.2016), треба (30.01.2021)

----------


## gera-alena

Вибачаюсь, ось ритмічні диктанти  http://yadi.sk/d/1S48rfkYBUHh8

----------

Kolpachiha (25.06.2018), sunia67 (17.06.2019), Олена911 (29.09.2016), светлана керенцева (02.04.2016), Светланапр (02.10.2018), СИПСИК (09.04.2017)

----------


## benzola

Доброго дня! Допоможіть, будь ласка, запропонували вести гурткову роботу у садочку. Дайте силку на нормативні документи (кількість годин, тривалість робочого часу, наповнюваність групи ....і т.д.).

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

> Доброго дня! Допоможіть, будь ласка, запропонували вести гурткову роботу у садочку. Дайте силку на нормативні документи (кількість годин, тривалість робочого часу, наповнюваність групи ....і т.д.).


На какую тему гурткова робота?????  Заняття гуртка проводяться двічі на тиждень,тривалість заняття 30 хв.

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> Уважаемая ЮЛилиана! Поделитесь пожалуйста программой Шевчук "Дитяча хореография". Очень нужно. Ccылки, которые есть не рабочие. С уважением lena22.


Держите: https://yadi.sk/d/6t3sDpJCiiv9c

----------

--Ксения-- (18.08.2016), Alena11 (09.09.2016), avdeev2000 (13.03.2016), ennisool (07.02.2017), ina (03.03.2017), irinasher (19.05.2018), Janna156 (21.02.2016), Kolpachiha (07.06.2016), kulik100564 (05.09.2016), n@denk@ (03.02.2016), na4a (14.09.2016), sonat_a14 (12.05.2016), Дивинская Мила (20.09.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (03.09.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.12.2015), Светланапр (02.10.2018)

----------


## julialav

по гуртку, может кому пригодится
Аналіз результативності роботи
гуртка « Срібний голосок».
Гурток « Срібний голосок» працював протягом року за планом гуртка один раз на тиждень під керівництвом музичного керівника ……………..Відвідувало гурток дванадцять дітей.  З причини хвороби діти не відвідували гурток, що склало 17 %  пропусків  за рік . 
 Робота гуртка була спрямована на створення умов для розвитку вокальних навичок дитини, а саме:
-	Виховувати у дітей культуру співу, любов до пісні.
-	Вміти співати пісні різного характеру.
-	Співати природним дзвінким голосом, без напруги, чітко і виразно вимовляти слова.
-	Виконувати пісні в різному темпі, відображаючи голосом динамічні та темпові зміни мелодії.
-	Виконувати пісні з акомпанементом і без нього з допомогою дорослих і самостійно тощо.
Протягом занять в гуртку панувала доброзичлива атмосфера, між дітьми закріпилися дружні взаємовідносини. Діти  на при кінці року почали самостійно створювати пісеньки, мелодії, співаночки, що свідчить про розвиток творчих здібностей дітей. Була надана можливість для самостійних дій, пошуку, відкриттів. Діти розкривали свої таланти самі не підозрюючи про них.
  Проводилася робота з батьками  за даним напрямком:
1.Анкетування – « Проява та розвиток творчих здібностей дитини», « Вокальні здібності моєї дитини».
2.Консультації – « Гра для тих хто вчиться співати», « Українська народна пісня – частина народної медицини».
3.Звітний концерт гуртку « Срібний голосок» - « Фестиваль талантів»
План відкритих заходів гуртка був охоплено на 100 %.  Діти приймали участь в таких відкритих заходах:

----------

Irina55 (29.06.2017), Kolpachiha (07.06.2016), kulik100564 (05.09.2016), muzik (09.04.2017), oktana (12.10.2016), Tatti (19.08.2016), Инесса Анатольевна (03.09.2016), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.12.2015), Мартын (28.05.2017), Ніка (06.02.2016), СИПСИК (09.04.2017), треба (30.01.2021), Юляся (31.08.2017)

----------


## julialav

Характеристика співочих умінь.



            Співацька постава.


      На заняттях співами діт можуть сидіти або стояти. Треба стежити, чи правильно вони три-
мають корпус голову, як відкривають рот.            Дошкільники 5-6 р. повинні сидіти прямо, не торкаючись спинки стільця, адже в такому положенні найкраще функціонує основний дихаль-
ний м,яз - діафрагма. Малюки 3-4 р. можуть сиді-
ти, спираючись на спинки стільців і поклавши руки на коліна, ближче до корпуса. Голову слід тримати прямо, не напружуючи і не витягуючи щиї.
     Діти розучують пісні завжди сидячи, бо довго стояти їм важко. Вивчені твори можна співати стоячи: в такому положенні дихальні м,язи працюють краще і звучання пісні помітно поліпшується. Голову тримають прямо, руки опускають вздовж тулупа, ноги- разом або одну ногу трохи виставляють уперед.

----------

ennisool (07.02.2017), Irina55 (29.06.2017), Іванка (26.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.12.2015), светлана керенцева (16.09.2017), Юляся (31.08.2017)

----------


## julialav

РОБОТА З ДІТЬМИ, ЩО СПІВАЮТЬ НЕЧИСТО.

Найчастіше дошкільникам властиве високе звучання голосу. Але деякі з них співають у нижчій тональності або (значно рідше) у вищій. (, діти, що співають на одному-двох низьких звуках на межі першої та малої октав, їхній голос звучить дуже невиразно і нагадує віддалене гудіння. Такий спів схожий на ритмізовану декламацію майже без му¬зичної інтонації. Таких дошкільників називають «тимчасово невстигаючими». Наполеглива праця музичних керівників дає хороші наслідки: неправильний спів удається виправити (за винят¬ком дітей з фізичними вадами голосового та слухового апаратів).
Існує кілька шляхів розширення діапазону голосу у дітей, що низь¬ко й нечисто інтонують звуки. Перший шлях — розвиток голосу на вправах у низькому регістрі. Дітей, що співають нечисто, рекомендується вести поступово від низьких нот до нормального, «світлого», високого звучання. Наприклад, якщо у дитини діапазон голосу ля — ре1, спочат¬ку їй пропонують відтворювати звуконаслідування з верхнього звука (ре1), поступово транспонуючи його вгору на півтону і тон, потім співати примовки на двох-чотирьох звуках і, нарешті, переходити до пісень, по будованих на чотирьох-п'яти звуках («Прийди, прийди, сонечко», «Гоп, гоп», «Сорока-ворона», російські народні примовки «Уж как шла лиса», «Дождик», «Зайка» та ін.).
Другий, зовсім протилежний шлях — виявлення, «розкриття» звуків.
верхнього регістру дитячого голосу (ля1, а1, до2, ре2). Діти також спо-
чатку відтворюють звуконаслідування (ку-ку, бі-бі, ду-ду), а потім пе-
реходять до співу примовок, при цьому бажано, щоб мелодія ішла звер-
ху вниз і починалася з верхнього звука. Це відразу ж дає певну настройку голосового апарата на високе, головне звукоутворення. Радимо співати українські народні примовки «Бім-бом», «Дрібушечки», російські-народні примовки «Зайчик», «Солнышко» та ін.	
Третій шлях — розвиток слуху й голосу одночасно з нижнього та 
верхнього регістрів. Поряд із зміцненням низьких звуків, необхідно відразу ж розширювати верхній регістр дитячого голосу, привчаючи його до високих зв Музичний керівник повинен враховувати індивідуальні особливості   дитячого голосу, адже тоді можна швидше усунути недоліки співу. Особливо допомагає показ вихователя, його вказівки. Водночас діти самі вчаться слухати й критично оцінювати виконання.





Велике значення має правильне виконання пісні. Не можна ігнорувати вступної частини твору, яка, подібно до літературного епіграф; часто виражає основну ідею. Дуже важливо, щоб пісня справила враження на маленького слухача вже при першому ознайомленні з нею емоційно-схвильоване виконання завжди знайде відповідний відгук у дітей, викличе різні почуття: радість, смуток, жаль, захоплення та ін. Тільки виразний спів розкриває художні образи твору, характер мелодії особливості її побудови. Це допомагає виховувати в дітях любов до пісні, бажання самим співати її.
Виконання пісні «Осінь» М. Красєва на слова М. Івенсен створює у дошкільників лагідний настрій. Коли вони слухають пісню А. Філіпенка на вірші Н. Кукловської «Ой весела дівчинка Олена», їм хочеться танцювати, веселитися. «Дід Мороз» В. Вітліна на слова С. Погорєлонського викликає захоплення, а сумна старовинна дитяча пісня «Козлик в обробці Ю. Слонова пробуджує почуття жалю до козлика.
Ці безпосередні емоційні реакції є результатом впливу пісенних ху-дожніх образів. Активне сприйняття твору викликає бажання вивчити його. Треба пам'ятати, що від якості виконання залежить не тільки яскравість сприйняття, а й якість відтворення пісні дітьми.
Показ педагогом співочих умінь — один з основних наочних прийомів навчання співів. К. Ушинський, який надавав великого значення наочності навчання, писав: «... це таке навчання, яке будується не на абст¬рактних уявленнях та словах, а на конкретних образах, безпосередньо сприйнятих дитиною...» 
Передусім музичний керівник співає той чи інший уривок пісні. По тім показує дітям, як і коли треба взяти дихання, пояснює характер, ди-намічні особливості твору (співуче, уривчасто, посилення чи ослаблення звучності і т. д.), чітко і виразно вимовляє слова, звертає увагу дітей на чистоту інтонування.
Для прикладу вкажемо на особливості виконання пісні «Соловейко» А. Філіпенка на слова Г. Бойка: мелодія заспіву виконується наспівно, а приспів (Тьох, тьох, тьох, тіу, тіу, тьох) співається уривчасто, адже це наслідування співу солов'я.
До наочних прийомів належить також показ картинок, іграшок, що допомагає розкрити художній образ пісні. Велике значення має співацька постава. Під час співу треба сидіти прямо, не піднімаючи плечі й не напружуючи м'язи шиї, правильно дихати і т. д. Коли діти переймають поставу вихователя, його манеру брати дихання, якість звучання покращується. Не можна забувати і про артикуляцію. Наприклад, виконуючі пісню «Козлик в полі танцював» А. Філіпенка на слова Т. Волгіної, треба  вимовляти слова чітко, уривчасто, щоб краще зрозуміти характер твору (козлик скаче, танцює).
Міміка під час співу справляє особливе враження на дошкільників. Досвід показує, що інтерес дітей до пісні зростає навіть від незначної шити виразу обличчя вихователя. Так, виконання жартівливої пісні повинно супроводжуватись усмішкою. Іноді достатньо ледь помітний рух  брів чи губ, щоб створити потрібний настрій. 
   Кожний куплет пісні А. Філіпенка «Курчата» на слова Т. Вони
супроводжується відповідною мімікою. В першому куплеті обличчя ви-
конавця спокійне, лагідне (розповідається про курочку і курчаток). А під
час виконання другого куплета воно стає серйозним (курочка «квокче;кликає курчат), у третьому — ображеним. Настрій четвертого куплета пісні
радісний, і відповідною має бути міміка.
Одним з наочних прийомів навчання дошкільників є жест педагога, І       диригування. Музичний керівник часто супроводжує свій спів плавними або уривчастими рухами руки. Це сприяє ефективнішому засвоєнню ос-новних співочих умінь та навичок.
Істотну роль у навчальному процесі відіграє слово вихователя (по-яснення, бесіда тощо). Музика не тільки впливає на почуття, а й пробуд-жує думку. Завдання вихователя — керувати сприйняттям музики, вчити слухати її, пояснювати зміст творів, коментувати їх у процесі розучуван-ня. Особливо зростає роль слова в роботі з дітьми старшого дошкільно¬го віку. Художні образи пісні вже самі по собі викликають у дітей яскра¬ві переживання. Пояснення вихователя не применшує враження від му зичного твору, а, навпаки, поглиблює його.
Взаємозв'язок слова і наочності — поняття динамічне, що змінюєть¬ся залежно від завдань навчання. ЗУЗЙОМЛЯЧИ дітей з піснею, вихователь у бесіді розкриває її основну ідею, думки і почуття. Це допомагає дити¬ні правильно сприйняти художній твір.
Навчаючи співів, керівник повинен знати індивідуальні особливості дітей, щоб знайти «ключ» до кожного з них. Правильна організація ро-боти на заняттях із співів і, зокрема, охорона дитячого голосу немож¬ливі без індивідуального підходу.
Перевіряти співочі вміння дошкільників треба на доступних і знайомих піснях з репертуару попередніх вікових груп, враховуючи ставлення дитини до того чи іншого твору. Якщо пісня виконується правильно і без утруднень, її можна транспонувати на півтону чи на тон вище або запропонувати іншу з ширшим діапазоном. Якщо дитині важко про співати верхні звуки, мелодію треба транспонувати нижче, тобто знайти зручну тональність.

----------

fatinija (07.09.2016), kulik100564 (05.09.2016), muzik (09.04.2017), yfnfifu (05.01.2016), Іванка (26.01.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.12.2015), светлана керенцева (16.09.2017), СИПСИК (09.04.2017)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

Виконуючи основні напрями в суб-сфері «Мистецтво» Базового компоненту, я звернулася до всесвітньо відомої концепції музичного виховання, створеної німецьким композитором Карлом Орфом.
Педагогічна ідея К.Орфа полягає у тому, щоб підвести дітей до самостійного створення му¬зики та супроводу, до рухів хоча б у найпростішій, елементарній формі. Характер музики для дитячих інструментів народжується із самої гри на них. Важливе значення має імпровізаційна техніка, що виникає на цій основі. Імпровізаційні вправи дають змогу дитині безпосередньо ви¬явити себе в музиці. Елементарні музичні вправи підводять до витоків музики, її первісних форм.
Концепція К. Орфа потребує пошуку та об'єднання в систему формуючих ситуацій, в яких ак¬тивною ланкою виступає спільна творчість педагога і дитини: не  окремий  одноразовий   ви¬ховний вплив або захід, а педагогічна цілеспрямована система занять у колі музичного мистец¬тва.
На основі аналізу музично-виховної роботи та враховуючи бажання та інтереси дітей три роки назад був створений гурток «Промінчик». Він побудований на елементарному музикуванні за концеп¬цією Карла Орфа, де головне місце займає ритм та музично-ритмічне виховання. Гурткова робота проводилася з дітьми старшої групи №3 «Червона шапочка» один раз на тиждень, в понеділок о 15.30. Кількість дітей -12 осіб.
Робота була спланована помісячно за тематичними розділами, в яких були представлені побутові та природні звуки. 
В основі гурткової роботи лежали два методи, метод  активізації  творчих проявів дити¬ни (дитяча творчість, направлена педагогом, створення ситуації для дитячої творчості) і метод моделювання елементів музичної мови, який дозволяє показати і відчути дитині всі особливості виразних засобів, їхнє відношення.
Основним методичним принципом у роботі гуртка «Промінчик» було створення всіх умов для максимального прояву творчої активності дітей, їхнього творчого самовираження.
Метою гурткової роботи протягом року було — допомогти дітям старшого дошкільного віку увійти в світ музики, знайти свої особисті форми спілкування з нею, відчути і пережити її емоційно як радість та задоволення; сприяти засвоєнню музичних знань в ігровій практиці.
Завдання гуртка на цей учбовий рік було:
1. Розвивати природну музикальність дітей та початкові навички музикування, особистість, здібність до творчості.
2. Створювати передумови до формування творчого мислення. Окрім головних у гуртковій роботі вирішуються такі завдання:
•	виховання інтересу та любові до музикування;
•	знайомство з різноманітністю світової музичної культури на практиці музикування;
•	установлення взаємозв'язку між самостійними вміннями дітей та високою музикою, виконан¬ня якої поки що неможливо;
•	розвиток емоційності дітей, як важливішої основи їх внутрішнього світу і здібності сприйма¬ти, переживати та розуміти музику.
•	формування якостей, які сприяють самоствердженню особи: самостійності та вільності ви¬бору, особистості сприйняття і самовиразу.
Система завдань, які використовувалися на заняттях гуртка дозволили підтримувати у дітей стійкий інтерес до музики, прищепити навички гри на музичних інструментах, ознайомити з творами дитячої класичної музики на практиці, опановувати найпростішими елементами музичної мови, сформувати у дітей такі якості як творча індивідуальність, самостійність і свобода мислення, розвивати навички спілкування та співпраці.
Все це сприяло розвитку чуттєвості та тонкості тембрового слуху, допомагало ак¬тивізувати увагу і асоціативне мислення дітей, розширювало їхнє уявлення про навколишній світ. 
Робота інструментального гуртка «Промінчик» передбачала широке використання дитячих музичних інструментів як класичного, так і саморобного походження. Найбільш поширені серед інструментів — шумові й ударні, оскільки саме ці інструменти прості та доступні дітям дошкільного віку. Окрім цього вони складають найпривабливіше, що є для малюків у музиці. Доповнював цей ансамбль музичних інструментів  металофони та ксилофони.

----------

--Ксения-- (21.07.2016), dzvinochok (31.08.2017), ivano (23.08.2016), Kolpachiha (07.06.2016), Lapsik 061 (14.06.2017), romada (16.06.2016), илатан (31.01.2017), Мартын (28.05.2017), СИПСИК (09.04.2017)

----------


## Anytka-80

Театральний гурток план https://yadi.sk/i/cK2NV24GuR3wC

----------

diak (23.08.2016), ina (03.09.2016), Inna2808 (09.03.2017), ivano (23.08.2016), kulik100564 (05.09.2016), Lena22 (24.08.2016), LiliyaOdiss (20.11.2016), moderm (17.11.2018), Olga Beliaeva (23.08.2016), Жоржетта (23.08.2016), лида-1410 (23.08.2016), Лильчик (23.08.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (24.08.2016), Ніка (08.09.2016), Наталія а (23.08.2016), Светланапр (02.10.2018), СИПСИК (09.04.2017), ЮЛилиана (24.08.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> обновіть будь ласка!


Держите: https://yadi.sk/d/CCI_sKWjvPotr

----------

#Ленуся (31.10.2016), dzvinochok (27.11.2017), ina (03.03.2017), LiliyaOdiss (20.11.2016), Malushka53 (03.10.2016), net27520 (05.01.2018), Notka Fa (19.09.2016), PrinceAmur (31.08.2017), Валя Муза (09.04.2017), Венерочка (28.02.2017), Ира79 (19.09.2016), Кисанька (10.10.2016), Олена911 (29.09.2016), Светланапр (02.10.2018), СИПСИК (09.04.2017)

----------


## Ольгадайченко

У меня кружок по танцам 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GwaG/bDbHEK87x  :Vishenka 04:

----------

Axiniy (13.11.2018), Irina55 (29.06.2017), Lusik (12.11.2016), marine86mm (13.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (06.07.2017), Ирыська (31.10.2016), Ладога (04.07.2017), ладушка777 (24.02.2018), ЛЁЛИК-МУЗРУК (27.07.2017), Склярова (13.01.2020)

----------


## Инесса Анатольевна

> Часто просять програму з хореографії  А.Шевчук. Це в форматі PDF https://yadi.sk/d/84o4kY2Q3GmyxS


Вибачте, помилка. ось програма А.Шевчук в форматі PDF https://yadi.sk/d/pYQ9sC7L3GscgY

----------

divaone (02.09.2022), irinasher (19.05.2018), ИннаНичога (10.06.2018), катя 98 (11.04.2017), минорка татьяна (13.08.2017)

----------


## Котик230580

*ХОРЕОГРАФІЯ В ДНЗ*  
парціальна програма В.В. Удовіченко, Т.А.Сиротенко, Н.Ф.Кугуєнко 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1XO...a9xe7_Y_hOFpWo

----------

dzvinochok (27.11.2017), fatinija (16.11.2017), fotinia s (14.06.2018), irinasher (19.05.2018), Kolpachiha (25.06.2018), Lina_21 (16.11.2017), Nata S (14.11.2017), Note (30.11.2017), Notka Fa (15.11.2017), Stashynj (14.11.2017), USER_127027 (15.11.2017), Іванка (26.01.2018), ИннаНичога (10.06.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (15.11.2017), Ирма 77 (22.02.2018), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), Лильчик (15.11.2017), Ольгадайченко (19.04.2018), Світланочка (19.01.2018), Светланапр (02.10.2018), Эдита (01.04.2020), Яна-78 (12.05.2019)

----------


## tvsokol

Этот план не мой . Может вам что-то пригодится. Но таблицу не смогла скачать. 

Перспективный план работы 
театральной студии "Капелька"

ПОЯСНИТЕЛЬНАЯ ЗАПИСКА

Как показали результаты исследовательской работы, занятия театральной деятельностью делают жизнь детей  более эмоциональной и привлекательной, дают ребенку возможность почувствовать уверенность в своих силах, раскрепоститься. Использование театра позволяет эффективно решать многие коррекционно- развивающие задачи: от ознакомления с общественными явлениями, формирование элементарных математических представлений, трудового и нравственно-эстетического воспитания до физического совершенствования. Разнообразие тематики, изобразительных средств, эмоциональность театрализаций – все это предполагает всестороннее развитие личности и благотворно влияет на развитие у детей личностных качеств таких как дружба, доброта, честность, смелость, отзывчивость и т.п. Театрализация предоставляет возможность ребенку для отработки навыков правильной речи, воспитывает выразительность движений, воображение, фантазию, творчество. Занятия театральной деятельностью укрепляют психическое здоровье детей и способствуют улучшению социальной адаптации ребенка в обществе.
	Театр – синтетический вид искусства, объединяющий разнообразные направления в воспитательно-образовательной работе с детьми. С его помощью мы решили создать систему гуманитарно- эстетического воспитания детей, воздействовать на детское воображение, эмоциональное состояние, развивать речевую и познавательную активность. Совместная работа дефектолога и воспитателя помогает решать эти задачи через создание театральной студии в детском саду.
	Цель: Формирование учебной мотивации в процессе детского творчества. Создание ситуации успеха для личностного развития ребенка.
	Задачи:
-	Активизация мыслительного и познавательного интереса;
-	Развитие зрительного и слухового внимания, памяти, наблюдательности, воображения, фантазии, образного мышления;
-	Снятие зажатости и скованности;
-	Развитие общения с людьми в разных ситуациях;
-	Воспитание доброжелательности и контактности в отношениях со сверстниками;
-	Развитие интереса к сценическому искусству;
-	Воспитание готовности к творчеству;
-	Развитие речевого дыхания и правильной артикуляции;
-	Развитие дикции;
-	Пополнение словарного запаса, образного строя речи;
-	Формирование грамотной и четкой речи;
-	Развитие умения владеть своим телом;
-	Расширение знаний о театре;
-	Воспитание зрительской культуры.
Работа в студии проводится с детьми старшего дошкольного возраста 1 раз в неделю, в свободное от занятий время. Продолжительность занятия 30-40 минут. Работа строится на основе комплексного подхода воспитателя и учителя-дефектолога. Перспективный план дает возможность разнообразить коррекционно-педагогическую работу с детьми  в интересной и доступной форме. Для активизации детей предлагаются игры, экскурсии, продуктивная деятельность, где  идет развитие речи  и усвоение грамматических форм родного языка.
Месяц	                      Мероприятие	             Задачи учителя-дефектолога	Содержание работы и задачи  воспитателя
1.Экскурсия в кукольный театр
2.Экскурсия в художественную мастерскую театра
3.Экскурсия в швейный цех кукольного театра
4.Рисование «Что мне больше всего запомнилось в театре?»
1.Посещение кукольного театра с просмотром спектакля (по репертуару  театра)
2.Экскурсия в цех по изготовлению  кукол кукольного театра
3.Знакомство детей с пьесой О.Холевой «Репка». Распределение ролей.
4.Рисование персонажей к сказке «Репка»
1.Изготовление кукол к сказке О.Холевой «Репка»
2.Репетиция сказки О.Холевой «Репка»
1.	Рисование декораций и афиши к сказке О.Холевой «Репка»
2.Показ спектакля по сказке О.Холевой «Репка» (для детей дошкольного  и младшего школьного возраста).
1.Экскурсия в кукольный театр с просмотром спектакля (по репертуару театра)


2.Выход в библиотеку.
3.Знакомство со сказкой С.Михалкова «Как медведь трубку курил»
4.Лепка по мотивам сказки С.Михалкова «Как медведь трубку курил»
1.Изготовление кукол для спектакля по сказке С.Михалкова «Как медведь трубку курил»

2.Подготовка декораций, афиши к спектаклю.
1.Репетиции спектакля по сказке С.Михалкова «Как медведь трубку курил»
2.	Показ спектакля по сказке С.Михалкова «Как медведь трубку курил»
1.Экскурсия в театр музыкальной комедии с просмотром спектакля (по репертуару театра)
2.Викторина «Театр уж полон…»
3Подготовка к КВН «Театральный калейдоскоп»
4.Проведение КВН «Театральный калейдоскоп»
1.Подготовка к выставке детских работ «Театр глазами детей».
2.Выставка детских  работ «Театр глазами детей»	1.Закреплять знания детей о театре, познакомить с историей создания театра.
2.Познакомить детей с профессией художника. Познакомить с профессиями людей, работающих в театре. Словарная работа: художественная мастерская, палитра, эскиз.
3.Познакомить детей с работой швеи, подбором тканей для кукольного костюма.
4.Закрепление знаний о профессиях людей, работающих в театре. Уточнение словаря: художник, швея, костюмер.
1.Уточнять знания детей о кукольном театре, полученные ранее. Активизировать словарь детей.
2.Учить составлять рассказы – описания по опорной схеме. Словарь: папье-маше, пенопласт, поролон, каркас.
3.Учить внимательно слушать сказку, понимать ее юмор, смысловые обороты.
4.Развивать умение описывать персонаж, передавая характерные особенности его образа, характера.
1Учить изготавливать куклу из различных материалов, подбирать ткань для одежды, объяснять свой замысел.
2.Учить четко проговаривать слова и звуки. Развивать эмоциональную выразительность речи. Обучение основам кукловождения.
1.Учить выделять основные детали, рассуждать, четко излагать свой замысел.
2.Закреплять умение вести ролевой диалог, последовательности ролевых действий.
1.Составление творческого рассказа об экскурсии, используя в речи слова: спектакль, сцена, занавес, фойе, антракт.
2.Активизация словаря: формуляр, читательский билет, стеллажи, картотека.
3.Заучивание пословиц и поговорок о здоровом образе жизни.

4.Развитие мелкой моторики пальцев рук.
1.Учить  подбирать материал для изготовления куклы. Активизировать словарь: папье-маше, резина, ткань, ситец.
2.Учить вести диалог, обсуждать предстоящую работу, принимать мнение товарищей.
1.Учить вести ролевой диалог, развивать эмоциональную выразительность речи.
2.Закреплять умение выступать перед зрителями, соотносить движения с музыкой и текстом.
1.Обсуждение спектакля с детьми. Учить видеть различия театральных жанров (кукольный, оперетта, драма) и объяснять их. Активизировать словарь детей новыми словами: оперетта, авансцена, оркестровая яма, партер, балкон, программа.

2.Учить правильно строить предложения при обсуждении вопросов. Развивать внимание.
3.Привлечь детей к написанию сценария к КВН. Учить высказывать свои предложения, внимательно слушать товарища, обсуждать.
4. Развивать внимание, правильную, грамотную речь, мимические движения.
5.Отбор на выставку рисунков, афиш, макетов и их обсуждение.
2.Учить детей высказываться о своей работе, объяснять ее содержание.	1.Закреплять правила поведения в
общественных местах.
2.Уточнять знания детей о работе 
художника, его роли в постановке 
кукольного спектакля.
3.Дидактическая игра «Угадай на ощупь»
 умение определять структуру различных
 тканей и называть их.
4.Оформление альбома с рисунками о
театре. Помочь детям правильно
 расположить рисунки, сделать надписи
 к ним.

1.Беседа о просмотренном спектакле. Учить
 понимать его сюжет, высказывать свое 
мнение о персонажах, давать характеристику их 
образа.
2.Закреплять знания детей в изготовлении 
кукол, используя в речи новые слова. 
Развивать память, внимание.
3.Учить выразительно читать свою роль. 
Тренировка силы голоса.
4.Учить рисовать выбранный персонаж 
располагая его на всем листе бумаги,
 рисовать красочные рисунки для выставки.
1.Учить делать выкройку и шить 
перчаточную куклу. Закреплять навык 
шва «вперед иголку».
2.Закреплять умение произносить ролевые 
диалоги. Учить последовательности 
ролевых действий.
1.Помочь детям воплощать свой замысел
 в рисовании афиши и подготовке 
декораций к спектаклю.
2.Закреплять навыки кукловождения. 
Приучать выступать перед зрителями.
1.Рисование сюжетов по просмотренному 
спектаклю. Учить передавать свои 
впечатления в рисунке. Развивать 
творческое воображение.
2.Предложить детям посмотреть книги и 
альбомы в разделе «Театр». Прививать
 интерес к театральному искусству.
3.Проведение профилактической беседы 
«Береги здоровье смолоду». Воспитывать 
негативное отношение к вредным привычкам.
4.Учить лепить фигурки животных из целого 
куска, составлять сюжет сказки из готовых
 персонажей.
1.Помочь детям в изготовлении кукол для
 спектакля.
2.Помочь детям в изготовлении декораций и
 афиши. Развивать детское творчество, 
поощрять инициативу.

1.Продолжать обучать детей кукловождению. Воспитывать внимание, выдержку.
2.Развитие слухового внимания, памяти.
 Организация детей во время спектакля.
1.Закреплять правила поведения в 
общественном месте.
2.Подготовить необходимые вопросы и
 атрибуты для викторины. Закреплять 
правила этикета.
3.Совместно с детьми подготовить 
атрибуты к проведению КВН.
4.Помощь в организации и проведении 
КВН. Развивать выдержку, внимание,
инициативу при выполнении конкурсных
 заданий.
1.Помочь детям в оформлении работ
 для  выставки.
2.Помощь детям в организации выставки  и 
презентации своей работы.

----------

dzvinochok (19.01.2018), ИннаНичога (10.06.2018)

----------


## camilla

Колись в мене був такий план танцювального гурткаПерспективний план танців 2010 року.docx

----------

divaone (02.09.2022), fotinia s (14.06.2018), irinasher (19.05.2018), Kolpachiha (25.06.2018), nika.nik.37 (14.03.2018), ИннаНичога (10.06.2018), Ирма 77 (18.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (19.04.2018), Танічка (15.06.2018)

----------


## lfyfn

Може у кого є "Звіт роботи хореографічного гуртка"? Буду дуже вдячна

----------


## Kolpachiha

_Тема почищена!
Шановні колеги! Повідомлення-прохання такого змісту краще розмістити в "Швидкій", так як  в цьому позділі користувачі відреагують на нього швидше !А от матеріали по цій темі саме тут. З повагою модератор Тетяна Колпакова (kolpachiha)_ 



> Може у кого є "Звіт роботи хореографічного гуртка"? Буду дуже вдячна

----------


## moderm

В цьому році був гурток по слуханню музики "Музична райдуга" для дітей старшого дошкільного віку. Це план роботи https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bA...MhvNgqUdJArhf5

----------

dididi (01.04.2020), dzvinochok (01.04.2020), USER_127027 (16.09.2021), zozuliak75 (02.04.2020), Анас (23.12.2020), замбурская (02.01.2021), ИннаНичога (01.04.2020), треба (30.01.2021)

----------


## треба

Хочу поділитися відсканованими конспектами по музикотерапії для середнього віку.
Жовтень
Заняття 1
Тема. Звукові мандрівки м’ячика дитячим садочком.
Мета:
•	ознайомити із сигналом початку та закінчення заняття, встано-вити контакт із дітьми;
•	викликати інтерес до музично^оздоровчих занять.
Програмовий зміст:
•	ознайомити дітей із сигналом початку та закінчення заняття;
•	встановити контакт між дітьми і дорослим, викликати зацікав-] леність різними видами діяльності під час заняття;
•	спонукати дітей до подолання сором’язливості;
•	активізувати слухову увагу, навчити впізнавати та називати зна^ йомі звуки;
•	формувати первинні навички правильного дихання;
•	вправляти у виконанні знайомих музичних рухів у замкненому колі;
•	вчити співвідносити свої рухи з рухами інших;
•	розвивати образну уяву та вміння творчо самовиражатися через] рухи із предметами;
•	вчити урівноважувати емоційний стан через релаксацію. Методичне забезпечення: різноколірні подушечки у вигляді осін¬ніх листочків, синій м’яч, жовта кулька, торбинка із шипованими м’я-чиками;
Технічні засоби: аудіо-, відеозаписи, музичний центр, обладнання] для мультимедійної презентації.
Оформлення зали: на килимку розкидані різноколірні подушечки | у вигляді осінніх листочків; у куточку лежить торбинка із шиповани-І ми м’ячиками для масажу; на центральній стіні висить мультимедійна | дошка.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові щає про початок заняття.
І Не і уіша частина
Інучить спокійна музика (Й. С. Бах “Арія” із Сюїти № 3 для ка- ні /м/м/о оркестру”), педагог пропонує дітям сісти колом на кольорові
		 	мі у вигляді осінніх листочків, вітається з ними, називає своє
(ми
I	.егідою про музику, що звучить, налаштовує дітей на доброзичли- ін » пі інунаиня. Звертає увагу на м’ячик, що також прикотився послу-
<ііи му »ику. Звертається до дітей із проханням привітатися з м’ячем. Ін м итс одному по колу передають м’яч і називають своє ім’я.
II	Основна частина
М\ іичпо-тапцювальна діяльність
II» диюі кладе м’яч посередині кола і пропонує дітям показати « мчнмпиі, як весело їм у садку. Під музику (Ф. Шопен. Етюд № 2 І нн< пс\пиі> мажор) за зразком дорослого малята виконують певні . т нмим, і і,і 11 рухи (ходьба та біг по колу, “дрібушечки”, ходьба навш- НННМіІІ. оп лески).
і і\\ ті ті та прислухання
11* чиї оі пропонує дітям повернутися спиною до центра кола і, за-
	ні и мі 11 и очі, послухати, які звуки може створити своїми рухами
м'нчнм (нищить, стрибає, шурхотить (треться об килим), рипить (під ми н ними), коїться). Діти намагаються відгадати, що робить м’яч.
І	Імі їм педагог розповідає дітям про мандрівки м’ячика дитсадком
*	н|н»ініну< иідгадати, де той побував, послухавши звуки (аудіозапис зі ниіміми < .і німка: звуки кухні (шкварчання сковорідки, дзвін посуду), іти» н|ииіі,ііі (шум пральної машини, хлюпання води), звуки у групі і»*»м і|» 1111' і і гміх, плач), звуки прибирання (гудіння пилососа, шурхіт МІН и н чи і ничірки об підлогу), звуки в коридорі (скрип дверей, кроки) ПІННІ)
(нмі іьии гімнастика
І!» ІІНПІ показує дітям повітряну кульку (не надуту) і пропонує І|ІМПІІІМ її І чожоїо на м’яч (надуває справжню кульку, а діти - уявну, н М'ІІ.ІИІ |»ІІ іін спочатку маленьку, а потім - велику, наприкінці педа-
і мі ми м іV# її)
І пі о ти Іпсцснпування пісень
/|м|нн іііні тсріас’ увагу дітей на кольори (кулька жовта, м’яч - нпіНИ І гніти пісеньку “До дитячого садка” (муз. М. Дремлюги,  
сл. Г. Бойко). Після цього пригадує з дітьми, які іграшки ще є в дит садку, та виконує віночок дитячих пісень під супровід мультимедійної презентації (до прикладу: “Ну ж бо, Зайчику ”, Про ляльку ” тощо), Діти підспівують, виконуючи рухи за показом дорослого.
Вправа “Оживи м'яч” з елементами самомасажу. Педагог виї сипає м’ячі з торбинки на підлогу, діти беруть будь-який м’яч і на* слідують рухи дорослого, який супроводжує їх відповідним віршем Вправу виконують під енергійну музику (Ф. Шопен. Етюд № 21). На¬прикінці вправи педагог показує “самотню” повітряну кульку і про* понує уявити дітям, як вона злітає в небо і знаходить собі “подруг”.
III. Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа “Повітряні кульки”
Лежачи на підлозі, діти дивляться відео “Кольорові кульки”, спрц сктоване на стелю, педагог коментує побачене і пропонує виконати вправу, під час якої кожна дитина уявляє себе легкою повітряноК кулькою.
Педагог прощається з дітьми поспівкою “До побачення”.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Лунає “чарівний” дзвіночок, що спо-віщає про закінчення заняття.
Заняття 2
Тема. Мандрівка у звукове оточення садочка (ореп аіг).
Мета:
•	сприяти гармонізації дитячої особистості;
•	розвивати образну уяву засобами музично-ігрової діяльності в природі.
Програмовий зміст:
•	ознайомлювати зі звуками природи восени;
•	сприяти розвитку творчої фантазії та уяви;
•	розвивати емоційно-естетичне ставлення до предметів і явин; довкілля за допомогою казки;
•	виховувати комунікативні якості;
•	розвивати вміння творчо самовиражатися через музикування і| використанням природної атрибутики;
•	сприяти розвитку сенсорних навичок;
•	створювати умови для нормалізації емоційного стану за допоч могою релаксаційної вправи на свіжому повітрі;
•	иикликати задоволення та радість від заняття.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, каштани, горіхи, камінчики, НІ Нічиї, осінні листочки, гілочки.
Підготовка майданчика: розсипати під деревом каштани, враху-
•		 і і ні.кість дітей; вибрати кущ неподалік від паркану, поблизу
и ..і м рочкидати опале листя, камінчики, палички, гілочки тощо.
Хід заняття
( к.чш і початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- інн про початок заняття.
І І і І і у и її а частина
1І* іиіоі виводить дітей на подвір’я дитсадка та пропонує їм про- \ їм і Мі м
I	о «»/ чин міч на вправа за показом дорослого:
Тум гуп-туп	(тупочуть на місці)
Гмм І тут	(руки праворуч-ліворуч)
і /і п і гидка діти йдуть.	(крокують на місці)
М. Пі /киті», не кричать,	(махають пальчиком)
Мит ніжками тупотять. (ідуть за дорослим)
Ііі і пишись до місця проведення заняття, педагог знаходить каш- ІИНМІІИ, імеріап ься до дітей із проханням утворити коло, підходить до і мфнні пі і инпч кладе їй у руку каштанчик і просить назвати своє ім’я.
II	ПИШНІШ частина Ч і иіьуиаііни
11* нної пропонує дітям знайти собі по два каштанчики (заздалегідь |нін міннії під деревом), розглянути та описати їх (круглі, гладенькі, нн (мнимі м,пісні,кі, тверді). Потім педагог звертається до дітей із про-
*	іншим • і нори і п за допомогою каштанчиків осінню музику (діти сту-
*	піни і ІШІпінами об асфальт спочатку повільно, а потім швидко).
Ч) пічно танцювальна діяльність
Ип/ит./ "Каттанчики”. Педагог пропонує дітям виконати рухи з
*	нн і иііимії мі іпоиідно до тексту вірша:
І Імі гукиїоть каштанчики у наших рученятах,
ІІічіичо Йдуть каштанчики на вулицю гуляти.
Г\' гук, тук-тук - лунає скрізь веселий звук, і » |ідитии иітер налетів, хитає гілочками,
Игит. кпштанчики згори, стрибають з малюками.
Стомилися каштанчики, пішли відпочивати,
Сховаємо каштанчики за спинками, малята!
В руках дітей каштанчики почали сумувати,
Давайте повернемо їх під дерево, малята!
Дихальна гімнастика
Дорослий пропонує дітям вдихнути свіже повітря, аби вирості такими міцними, як каштанчики (діти вдихають повітря носом, а ви дихають - ротом, розглядають кущі навколо, дмухають на них). Слухання і прислухання
Діти розглядають гілочку та прислухаються до шелестіння лиа точків. Педагог пропонує заплющити очі й послухати шум вітру, ні гойдає листя на деревах, спів пташок, стукіт предметів, які падаюті кроки, розмови, скрип гойдалки, шум транспорту, будівництва тощс Потім запрошує дітей помандрувати разом із гілочкою, яка покаже, я| звучать предмети, що нас оточують.
Оздоровлення казкою
Педагог придумує казку про предмети, які гілочка зустріла на май данчику, супроводжуючи розповідь звуками, що їх видають ці пред мети.
Жила собі в дитячому садочку чарівна осіння гілочка (пй дагог показує гілочку із листочками). Вона була вбрана у різ нобарвні листочки. Кожен листочок різнився надзвичайнок красою і чарівністю, тому що вмів “розмовляти пошепки”, осі так (педагог “шарудить” кожним листочком окремо). Гілочк хотіла знайти собі друзів, адже була товариською, тому почал “співати”, привертаючи до себе увагу (педагог “грає99 гілочкоі вдаряючи нею об паркан).
-	Чому мене ніхто не чує?- запитала вона.
-	Спробую трішки потанцювати, може, тоді мене хтось п0< чує... (Скаче по асфальту.)
Стрибала гілочка, стрибала, та раптом на своєму шляху по бачила камінчик.
-	Будеш зі мною дружити?- запитав він.
-	Я теж умію танцювати (педагог відбиває ритмічний ми люнок камінчиком об асфальт)> - промовив камінчик і запро понував потанцювати разом.
Гілочка і камінчик почали танцювати удвох (педагог по чергово відбиває ритм гілочкою та камінчиком). Побачивши
пні неймовірний танець, кущик, під яким вони танцювали,
І ні діє 11 о зашелестів (педагог проводить рукою по листі).
І >і буду вашим другом, можна?
Тик! радісно відповіли друзі.
Гдіггом осіння гілочка побачила навколо безліч гілочок,
/іуже схожих на неї. Вони познайомитися і закружляли у и 111кіноді (педагог тре гілочкою об гілочку, з’єднує їх у цілий иуіігт та шарудить ним об кущик, об асфальт,об паркан тощо). .Згодом на гілочках стало менше листочків, і нові друзі дужі* здивувалися:
А до ваші листочки?
І і /іочки відповіли:
Осінь надворі, листочки жовтіють і облітають.
І	пій ти інсценізація пісень
їми никонують пісню “Осінь” (муз. І. Кишка, сл. І Волгіної)
ІІ,і, супроводжуючи її рухами за зразком.
Му тнування
її* ііііоі пропонує дітям послухати “музику опалого листя” (діти ♦м 11•, пні, ногами по листю), знайти будь-які два предмети (камінці, н * нічиї каш гани, листочки, горіхові шкаралупки тощо) і створити . »м іншії оркестр”. Діти по черзі, а потім - усі разом “грають” на цих ми і румои гах”.
111	інк точна частина
/'• инмчіцИша вправа “Живі хмаринкиДіти спостерігають за *м*ірнні*.імм, що пливуть небом, та визначають їхню форму, розмір, и» пр • чп/ис 11, зі знайомими образами.
( агат ткіпчення заняття. “Чарівним” дзвіночком педагог спо- міні.н про шкінчення заняття, діти спокійно повертаються до групо-
НМІ НМНПІІІ
Заняття З
і	• ми Імуки осені у природі та у музиці.
М іти:
•	. прим і и нормалізації психоемоційної сфери;
•	рп і IIIІ на і и творчі здібності дітей.
ІІ/т/іні чоаий іміст:
•	іммиїіомлювати зі звуками природи восени (вітер, курликання журнішій, підмітання осіннього листя, крякання диких качок, 
стукіт об землю каштанів, горіхів, яблук, що падають, потріс кування гілок у багатті);
•	розвивати вміння зосереджувати слухову увагу, емоційно реагу вати на музику та звуки;
•	удосконалювати чуття ритму через елементарне музикуван ня, навички правильного дихання та природного звуковидо бування;
•	розвивати координацію рухів разом із вимовою, дрібну мотори ку рук, тактильні відчуття;
•	гармонізувати настрій дитини, використовуючи елементи аре мотерапії,
•	закріпити позитивний емоційний стан, використовуючи технік; штампування.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, листочки, підвішені до сві тильника, подушки, кошик із горішками, картинки, ваза з пожовкли^ листям, іграшкова вантажівка (з камінчиками, кленовим листям, кап танами та паличками), шматки шпалер, фарби.
Технічні засоби: аудіо-, відеозаписи, музичний центр, обладнань для мультимедійної презентації, фортепіано.
Оформлення зали: на килимку викладені по колу подушечки ] вигляді осінніх листочків, на центральній стіні висить мультимедій* дошка; зі світильника звисають на ниточках листочки, у кутку стоїт стіл, на якому розстелені шпалери та підготовлена гуаш зеленогс жовтого і червоного кольорів, вологі серветки для витирання рук ПІ(І ля малювання.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові щає про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Звучить спокійна музика (Р. Шуман “Дитячі сценки”). Діти за ходять до зали, стають біля фортепіано, вітаються під музичний су провід за зразком дорослого.
II.	Основна частина
Логоритмічна вправа
Діти слухають в аудіозапису звуки осені, згадують прогуляйк} навколо дитсадка. Педагог пропонує дітям стати в коло та виконав 
•	і < >|>п і мічну вправу “Туп-туп” (дорослий декламує ритмовірш “Туп- И II III и ииконують відповідні рухи).
Чу нічно-танцювальна діяльність
I	Ісцагог роздає дітям по два горішки і пропонує виконати кілька « і	опальних рухів із ними (“ліхтарики”: горішки за спинку, приту¬пи імуження і розширення кола, біг по колу з горішками, виконання (•і пін ч ритмічних малюнків тощо) під музику (77. Чайковський “Ка- Ніі/чип ька" } фортепіанного циклу “Дитячий альбом”).
< (імішасаж
II	пі музику (77. Чайковський. Інтермецо з балету “Лускунчик”) ні її ииконують горішками масаж рук, ніг, животика. Після цього ні ПІШІ підходить до кожної дитини з кошиком, а та кладе у нього » "ринки, попередньо вистукавши ними своє ім’я.
і	і уміння і прислухання
Дорослий пропонує дітям сісти на подушки (під якими сховані
•	іріппки) і, послухавши звуки осені в аудіозапису (вітер, курликан¬ню і ранній, підмітання осіннього листя, качки в польоті, каштани, м»рі и, яблука, які падають, вогнище), дістати та показати іншим від-
•	*»‘ні н і у картинку.
ІІч іьчикова гімнастика “Прогулянка під дощем”
Синя хмара: “Бах-бабах!”	(постукати кулачками над
головою )
Страшно діткам: “Ах-ах-ах...” (взятися за голову)
Мощшс-дощик: “Крап-крап- (показати, як крапає дощ) крап!"
11	пі 11 і ніжки: “Чап-чап-чап!” (пальці “йдуть99 по ніжках) 


Мама каже: “Ай-ай-ай, Ти під дощику втікай!” (“посваритися99 пальчиком) (“побігти99 пальцями) 


(тильна гімнастика
І Ігдагог підводить дітей до світильника, з якого на ниточках зви-
*	нині, нисточки, пропонує “підсушити” змокле листя (діти то легень- иі ім\ чають, то роблять сильний вітер).
І Імнас гику проводять під легку музику (Ф. Мендельсон-Бартольді ІІІі НН ОСІ слів”). 
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Діти виконують пісню “Осінь” (муз. І. Кишка, сл. Т. Волгіної) ті віночок дитячих пісень, які діти слухали впродовж вересня під ча^ ігрової діяльності (“Сонечко ”, муз. тасл. О. Макшанцевої; “Півник укр. нар. пісня; “Веселі гуси”, укр. нар. пісня; “Бичок”, муз. та сл К. Желєзнової; “Веселий паровоз ”, муз. 3. Компанійця, сл. О. Висотсь кої; переклад О. Таушан; “Йдемо - стрибаємо ”, муз. Р. Рустамовй сл. Ю. Островського) з демонструванням відео, підспівуючи і супро воджуючи спів рухами. Звучить сигнал автівки.
Музикування
Педагог звертає увагу дітей на іграшкову автівку, в якій лежат камінчики, листя, каштани, палички, та пропонує обрати собі дв предмети і пограти на них під музику, відтворюючи різні динамічк відтінки (голосно, тихо, дуже голосно тощо). Як музичний супрові, можна використати фрагмент із циклу “Пори року” А. Вівальді.
III.	Заключна частина
Музикомалювання
Як тло звучить музичний твір В. А. Моцарта “Концерт № 22”. 1
Педагог звертає увагу дітей на вазу з осіннім листям, пропонує пс милуватися ним. Після цього діти за бажанням вибирають з вази лис точок, який їм найбільше до вподоби, і, вмокнувши його у посудий з відповідним кольором фарби, роблять відбитки на клаптикові шпа лер, створюючи осінню композицію. Листя і колір фарби змінюють з бажанням.
Закінчивши роботу, діти разом із педагогом розглядають карти ну, що її вони створили, милуються нею та вирішують подарувати ! своїм друзям у садочку, повісивши на стіну в коридорі дошкільног закладу.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Лунає “чарівний” дзвіночок, педагО пошепки сповіщає про закінчення заняття.
Заняття 4
Тема. Кличе музика діток у наш веселий дитсадок.
Мета:
•	створити умови для усвідомлення дитиною особистісної зна чущості, підвищення рівня самооцінки та розвитку здорової са мовпевненості.
І1ін>. /нічовий зміст:
•	формувати вміння співпереживати, допомагати іншим;
•	тііііііомлювати зі звуками, що оточують дітей, вирізняти і ди-ференціювати їх;
•	• помукати до пошуку способу звуковидобування з немузичних н ршіюк;
•	формувати первинні навички правильного дихання;
•	ммрпвля і и у вмінні використовувати співочі навички та поєд-
ІІ	у мити їх із рухами;
•	ро імивати координацію рухів з вимовою, з рухами інших, а та- мм\ дрібну моторику рук;
•	» і порюмати умови для образного перевтілення з метою посилен¬им позитивного ефекту та досягнення емоційного піднесення.
Чґіподичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, різноколірні подушки у ви¬їм її і ні і їм, іграшки, які можуть видавати звуки (наприклад, іван-по- мм >н нищалки, молоточки, шарманки, калейдоскопи, мобільні теле- 	і ницо), лялька Марійка, мобільний телефон, аромалампа з олією
i	м і м ЦІМ) меліси.
/« \нічпі шсоби: аудіо-, відеозаписи, обладнання для мультимедій- м» мр» іентації.
і іфо/тіення зали: на килимку осторонь розкладені подушечки у ні ні н квітів; на центральній стіні висить мультимедійна дошка; в м , н т ім, іграшки, накриті тканиною.
Хід заняття
і игни і початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- » м про початок заняття.
I	Ні' і\ пна частина
Імучиїь спокійна музика, педагог знайомить дітей із лялькою Цніімно, яка заблукала у дитсадку. Пропонує Марійці привітатися »іимішиомитися з усіма дітьми (передає ляльку по колу, кожна дити¬ні (Ні ПІ МІН їй своє ім’я).
II	< Кношіа частина Іо. оритмічна вправа
11« нн оі пропонує дітям знайти кімнату, де живе лялька Марійка.
ii	мі миконуючи ритмовірш “Туп-туп”, разом із лялькою виходять із пін
Слухання і прислухання
Діти шукають, де живе лялька. Дорослий пропонує прислухатися до звуків, які лунають із-за дверей, що поруч. Діти описують, що вош чують, та намагаються відгадати, що відбувається за дверима. Потіл педагог пропонує зайти і перевірити, чи почуте відповідає дійсності Після цього діти підходять до кухні, до пральні, до фізкультурно зали, до кабінету логопеда. Лунає звук мобільного. Виявляється, щі лялька живе у ясельній групі. Діти віддають іграшку й повертаютьс до зали, де бачать на килимі багато іграшок.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Педагог пропонує дітям розвеселити іграшки, танцюючи у кол під веселу музику (діти виконують рухи навколо іграшок за показом'
Дихальна гімнастика
Дорослий звертає увагу дітей на здуту ґумову іграшку, що лежит на підлозі. Пропонує надути її (дорослий - справжню, діти - уявну)]
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Діти виконують пісню “Дитячий садок” (муз. М. Дремлюг сл. Г. Бойка) та інсценізують віночок пісень під супровід мультимедіі ної презентації (див. заняття № 2, розділ “Спів та інсценізація пісень”]
Пальчикова гімнастика
Звучить пісня К. Желєзнової “Наші іграшкиДіти виконую! рухи відповідно до тексту.
Музична гра
Звучить музика І Ломової “Передай іграшку Діти передаю? дві-три іграшки, які можуть видавати звуки, по колу на першу части ну музичного супроводу. На другу частину - дитина, в руках якої опи нилася іграшка, озвучує її.
Музикування
Діти вибирають іграшку за бажанням, знаходять спосіб видо бування звука, а потім під музику (77. Чайковський “Полька ” з фор тепіанного циклу “Дитячий альбом”) “грають” одночасно, створив ши оркестр іграшок.
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа “Ельфи”.
Педагог використовує аромалампу з олією м’яти або меліси. Вми кає спокійну музику та пропонує дітям віднести іграшки на чарівн;
ні мім мину, покласти у квіти-подушки, а самим лягти на килим, за-
	*	11 и і и очі та “перетворитися” у крихітних ельфів, які мешкають на
♦	• 'НІМІМ і «ілявині, встеленій квітами. Педагог пропонує дітям відчути і .цмині ішс грій, викликати бажання подарувати його іншим.
( п.чнгі шкінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо- 			 про закінчення заняття.

----------

ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (22.03.2021)

----------


## треба

Листопад
Заняття 1
І « ЛІН. Музика дощу.
Чети:
•	розвивати емоційно-вольову сферу;
•	мин и емоційне напруження.
Програмовий зміст:
•	продовжувати встановлювати довірливі та доброзичливі взає-мини між дітьми та педагогом, виховувати повагу до своїх і чу-жих дій;
•	ознайомлювати зі звуками явищ природи: звуки дощу в лісі, за ійкном, по даху, а також з музикуванням на металевих музич-них інструментах (трикутник, різні види дзвіночків і бубон); поглиблювати слуховий досвід дітей;
•	розвивати абстрактне мислення, довільну увагу, пам’ять, мов-лення, творчу уяву, креативність, тембровий та інтонаційний і пух дітей;
•	сприяти зняттю емоційного напруження та зміцненню емоцій-но вольової сфери;
•	формувати навички чуття ритму та правильного дихання, вимо¬їні міуків [ш], [с] із придихом та чіткою дикцією;
•	здійснювати нормалізацію психоемоційного стану дітей через застосування різних технік малювання і релаксаційних вправ;
•	створювати умови для вираження власних емоцій та внутріш-нього стану кожної дитини.
Гсиїічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, прилад для муль- нім. іншої презентації, аудіозаписи музичних творів і звуків дощу, ч\ н і имедійна презентація.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, подушечки-краплинки, ляль¬ка бі-ба-бо "Хмаринка”, ватман, посудини та палітри з фарбою (за кількістю дітей), вологі серветки, рушники, стіл, тканина (“чарівна калюжка”), музичні інструменти (трикутники, дзвіночки, рибацькі дзвіночки, бубонці тощо).
Оформлення зали: на килимі розкидані круглі блакитні подушеч-ки, на яких з одного боку нашиті очки, носик та кишенька, у якій схована усмішка на липучці; на паркеті розстелено папір завдовж¬ки 2-3 метри, біля нього на відстані 50 см з обох боків розкладено палітри та ванночки із синьою фарбою; у кутку - столик із музичними інструментами, накриті легкою тканиною з нашитими краплинками, що звисають на волосіні.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові-щає про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Педагог вітається спочатку з усією групою, а потім індивідуально з кожною дитиною (для забезпечення контакту “очі в очі”).
Під звучання музичного твору Ванґеліса “Мрії” педагог звертає ува¬гу дітей на чарівні острівці, розкладені півколом. Пропонує зручно на них сісти та переглянути мультимедійну презентацію “Музика дощу”.
II.	Основна частина
Слухання і прислухання
Непомітно з’являється лялька бі-ба-бо “Хмаринка”, вітається з дітьми, запитує дозволу спуститися до них. Запрошує дітей помандру-вати і прислухатися до звуків дощу (музична добірка тривалістю до
2	хв: “Дощ у лісі”, “Дощ стукає по підвіконню ”, “Дощ стукає по даху”, Л. ван Бетховен “Музика під звук дощу”). Добірка звучить двічі (слухаючи перший раз, Хмаринка коментує, розповідає про те, де вона побувала; під час повторного прослуховування ненав’язливо ставить навідні запитання: “Де я зараз?”, “А тепер?” тощо).
Ритмопластика
Застосовують техніку тілесно орієнтованої терапії “Тілесна тера¬пія” (за Іриною Малашевською) [32, с. 24] .
Хмаринка пропонує дітям рухами пальців рук відтворити рух краплинок дощу по тілу, виконуючи такі дії: стукіт пальчиків по стег- м.і\, руках, личку, плескання, клацання пальцями, ляскання долонями їм» паркету або килиму, поєднання декількох видів рухів. (Музичний
•	у провід: добірка музичних творів під супровід звуків дощу. Твори м.ноть бути різнохарактерні та різної динаміки, наприклад, Мендель- і »>// “Пісня без слів” № 6, Й. С. Бах “Добре темперований клавір” V" 15 О сіиг, варіації для фортепіано української народної пісні “Ой, гн ідко”). На звучання того самого циклу Хмаринка пропонує дітям рухіїми показати, де і як крапає дощ (тупання ногами по підлозі, п'ятами, носочками, поєднуючи при цьому декілька видів рухів, на¬приклад, пальчики-оплески-тупотіння тощо).
Дихальна гімнастика
Діти разом із Хмаринкою вправляються у вимові звуків [ш], [с] із придихом і клацанням язиком у різних темпах.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Звучить аудіозапис пісень “Дощик” (муз. В. Костенка, сл. Є. Мак- шпицевої), українських народних пісень “Дощик”, “Іди, іди, дощи¬ку" Педагог разом з дітьми виконує пісні з ритмічно-руховим від- і норснням їх змісту.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
І Іедагог запрошує дітей до танцю-імпровізації “Дощик” (вступ до української народної пісні “Іди, іди, дощику”), звертаючи увагу нате, що рухи тіла мають відповідати характеру музичного твору.
Музикування
Сюрпризний момент “Весела калюжка” (проводять двічі, три- ииність проведення - до 20 с).
І Іаприкінці таночка педагог підводить дітей до столу з музичними ніс* гру ментами, що накриті легкою тканиною блакитного кольору, з іфпїи якої звисають прикріплені на волосіні краплинки. Дмухаючи на неї, тканина піднімається і опускається.
І	Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на кожен музичний інструмент, де-монструючи спосіб звуковидобування на ньому, та пропонує кожному маніокові обрати той, що найбільше сподобався.
Під час звучання української народної пісні “Дощик” (в обр. П Лисенка) діти почергово музикують, потім дорослий спонукає їх до виконання твору туті . Усе супроводжується мультимедійною пре-зентацією “Дощик” (тривалістю до 2 хв).
Музичне малювання
(Музичний супровід: Й С. Бах Сюїта для камерного оркестру № 2, III частина.) Педагог пропонує дітям розвеселити Калюжку та намалювати їй картину на згадку, звертаючи увагу на білу доріжку (довгий білий папір), що простяглася через залу Діти за допомогою методів штампування та малювання пальчиками або долоньками (на вибір), розфарбовують її.
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа
(Музичний супровід: С. Майкапар “РосинкиПедагог звертає увагу дітей на намальовану картину та запрошує їх відпочити на ча-рівних острівцях.
Психогімнастика
(Без перерви попередній твір змінюється наступним: Уігита “КІУЄГ/ІО\УЗ ІП уои ” для фортепіано з оркестром.)
Діти долонькою, щічкою торкаються подушечки-“острівця”. Пе-дагог пропонує малюкам “дослідити” інший бік “острівця”, що схо-жий на краплинку, яка десь загубила свій ротик.
Дорослий пропонує обстежити подушечку. Діти знаходять ки-шеньку, а в ній - усміхнений ротик. Потім пропонує малюкам переда-ти свій веселий настрій краплинці та прикріпити усмішку на подушеч¬ці. Звертає увагу, що у краплинки з’явилося багато друзів-краплинок.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо-віщає про те, що заняття закінчилося. Діти під музику повертаються до групової кімнати.
Заняття 2
Тема. Музика вітру.
Мета:
•	розвивати емоційно-вольову сферу;
•	зняти емоційне напруження.
Програмовий зміст:
•	збагатити емоційно-слухові враження дітей через музичний об-раз вітру;
•	продовжувати ознайомлювати дітей зі звуками явищ природи (шум вітру);
•	поглиблювати слуховий досвід дітей;
•	ознайомлювати з музикуванням на духових, шумових музичних інструментах (сопілка, свищик, шейкер тощо);
•	розвивати абстрактне мислення, довільну увагу, пам’ять, мов-лення, творчу уяву, креативність, тембровий та інтонаційний слух дітей;
•	сприяти зняттю психоемоційного напруження дітей (різні тех-ніки масажу, релаксаційні вправи) та зміцненню їхньої емо¬ційно-вольової сфери;
•	формувати навички відчуття динаміки твору та правильного дихання;
•	створювати умови для вираження власних емоцій та внутріш-нього стану кожної дитини.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, обладнання для мультимедійної презентації, аудіозаписи музичних творів і звуків віт-ру, шдеопрезентації.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, подушки для сидіння (для кожної дитини), вітрячок (великий на ніжці), набір малих вітрячків < І їм кожної дитини), фен із функцією холодного та теплого повітря, ішСїір відрізів тканини 0,5Х0,5 м (за кількістю дітей), 2-3 відрізи тка-нії 11 п, по краях яких прикріплені палиці, набір дитячих музичних інструментів (сопілки, “музика вітру”, свищики, шейкери тощо).
()формлення зали: на центральній стіні висить мультимедійна дош- і .і посеред зали стоїть вітрячок на ніжці, ліворуч розкладені відрізи ікапини, праворуч розміщено стіл із музичними інструментами, на¬критий тканиною.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові¬щу про початок заняття.
І.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
І	Іедагог вітається спочатку з усією групою, а потім індивідуально і кожною дитиною (для забезпечення контакту “очі в очі”).
II.	Основна частина
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Педагог звертає увагу дітей на вітрячок, що сумує і стоїть на ніжці посеред зали. Пропонує дітям спробувати розвеселити його рухами. Діти, утворивши коло, біжать навколо вітрячка під музич¬ний супровід (наприклад: В. А. Моцарт. “Маленька нічна серенада АІІе§го).
Педагог: Ми у коло дружно стали,
Музика заграла:
Дітки бігали швиденько - Вітер підіймали.
Вітрячок розвеселився,
Завертівся, закрутився.
Діти рухаються, а вітрячок починає крутитися. На закінчення музичного супроводу діти зупиняються обличчям до вітрячка і спо-стерігають за ним. Він поволі припиняє крутитися (засинає).
Музика втомилась грати,
Час відпочивати.
Ш-ш-ш, тихесенько, малята,
Вітрячок наш хоче спати.
Педагог пропонує дітям тихенько, щоб не розбудити гостя, сісти на подушки, які лежать на килимі.
Слухання і прислухання
Педагог розповідає дітям про те, що вітрячок уві сні мандрує з вітром. Потім пропонує дітям помандрувати разом із вітрячком, пе-реглянувши відеопрезентацію “Де вітер гуляє” (музичний супровід: Е. Маріконе “Плач вітру”).
Педагог проводить із дітьми бесіду про побачене, розповідаючи, що вітер можна створити у побуті, наприклад, за допомогою фена, яким сушать волосся, вмикаючи холодне чи тепле повітря. Після цьо¬го пропонує дітям відчути, як вітер торкається тіла та, запитавши до¬зволу в дітей, спрямовує потік повітря (від фена) на дітей (за методом тілесно орієнтованої терапії).
Педагог спрямовує холодне повітря фена на дітей і промовляє: Ось подув холодний вітер,
Стало зимно навкруги.
Щічки він нам поморозить - Заховаймо їх мерщій.
Діти вдають, що їм холодно, реагуючи на це мімікою і жестами.
І.им педагог спрямовує на дітей тепле повітря і каже:
А тепер - вітер тепленький,
Ми на пляжі лежимо.
Ось зігрів він нам обличчя І волосся золоте.
Відігрілись ніжки, ручки,
Й щира усмішка цвіте.
Згодом педагог запитує в дітей про настрій, що його викликало чпнодне і тепле повітря.
Дихальна гімнастика
I	Іедагог говорить, що поки всі гралися феном, великий вітрячок прокинувся і захотів погратися, привівши із собою своїх друзів - ма- мш.ких вітрячків (роздає їх дітям). Відтак пропонує, слухаючи му-шку, подмухати на свої вітрячки. Проводить гімнастику глибокого та нинсрхневого дихання, що координує відповідно до характеру музич¬ною супроводу.
“(’ильний і слабкий вітерець ” (музичний супровід: Л. ван Бетхо- Нічі "Сумно. Весело”).
Ось подув легенький вітер,
Злегенька крутить вітрячок.
Під звучання першої частини “Сумно” педагог злегка дмухає на ні і ричок. Діти повторюють рухи, промовляючи:
А ось дужий вітер віє,
Бурю підіймає.
Наш веселий вітрячок Ще швидше закрутивсь.
Під звучання другої частини “Весело” педагог сильно дмухає на ні і ричок. Діти промовляють:
Знов подув легенький вітер,
Вітрячок сповільнив рух.
II	ід звучання першої частини “Сумно” діти самостійно дмухають нитка на вітрячок і промовляють відповідний текст:
А ось дужий вітер віє,
Бурю підіймає.
11	ід звучання другої частини “Весело” діти самостійно сильно ду-ми» па вітрячок. 

Добрий день, мій любий друже,
і
Я тебе вітаю,
Нумо швидше у танок,
Разом пострибаємо.
( тупає ніжками )
(складає руки на гру¬дях, вклоняючись)
(змахує над головою правою рукою)
(змахує над головою лівою рукою )
(руками закликає дітей до себе)
( стрибає ) 


Діти двічі виконуть пісню, повторюючи рухи за педагогом.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Ритмодекламація
Педагог звертає увагу дітей на безлад: на килимі розкидані шмат-ки тканини. Розповідає дітям, що це вітерець-пустунець розкидав дощові хмаринки. Відтак педагог пропонує вихованцям обрати собі одну з них. Він залучає дітей до ритмодекламації “Вітерець”, промов-ляє слова із ритмічно-руховим відтворенням змісту:
Вітерець, вітерець,
Ти лети навпростець
(піднімають і опускають тканину)
(кружляють, піднявши тканину)
(розстеляють тканину на підлозі, а самі присідають)
Згодом педагог запрошує дітей до танцю-імпровізації “Веселі хма-ринки” (музичний супровід: Ф. Шопен “Вальс”№ 10). На закінчення музики всі присідають і кладуть тканину (“калюжки”) на підлогу. Музикування
Як тло звучить “Плач вітру ”. Педагог пропонує дітям залишити тканину на килимку та помандрувати за вітерцем. Діти йдуть залою 
м дорослим, зупиняючись біля столу з музичними інструментами, •по накриті тканиною. Педагог пропонує дітям взятися за краї тка¬нім ні і змахнути нею так, ніби подув сильний вітер. Під музичний
•	\ провід Ф. Шопена “Вальс-хвилинка” діти змахують тканиною та
•	постерігають за “куполом”, що утворився. На закінчення музики всі мі.'і пускають тканину, спостерігаючи за тим, як вона падає.
І Іедагог звертає увагу на музичні інструменти, які були сховані під ік.шиною, і пропонує малюкам створити музику вітру, демонструє ін\члння музичних інструментів та прийоми гри на них.
Діти обирають інструмент, який їм до вподоби, та грають в оркес- ірі (музичнийсупровід: С. Рахманінов “Італійськаполька”), викорис- юиуючи такі техніки:
“Довільна гра”: діти грають на своїх інструментах доти, доки звучить музичний супровід;
“Поступове ввімкнення та вимкнення інструментів”* (за Матеєм Ліпським (Чехія): педагог пропонує послухати, як зву-чить вітерець у кожної дитини окремо;
“Прислухання ”: педагог пропонує заграти всім разом, але так, щоб почути не лише свій інструмент, а й решту.
III.	Заключна частина
Тихо звучить “Плач вітру” (звуки природи). Педагог сповіщає, що ні горець кличе всіх у подорож. Діти залишають музичні інструменти ї ї йдуть за педагогом, який підводить їх до вітрячка, що стоїть по- і еред зали на ніжці.
Релаксаційна вправа
І Іедагог пропонує взяти подушки, вмоститися біля вітрячка і ірішки відпочити, послухавши музику вітру (музичний супровід: "Музика вітру”, китайські дзвіночки). Після закінчення вправи педа-
•	оі розповідає від імені вітрячка про те, що вітерець полетів з нашої ілііп на вулицю, бо хоче мандрувати.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо- иіщає про те, що заняття закінчилося. Діти під музику повертаються до групової кімнати.
4 І Іоступовий вступ в оркестрове музикування різних інструментів та поступове за- нершення гри кожного інструменту в оркестрі. 
Тема. Музика піску.
Мета:
•	подолати страхи дитини;
•	зміцнити емоційно-чуттєву сферу та розвиток музичних здіб-ностей дітей п’ятого року життя.
Програмовий зміст:
•	створювати сприятливі умови для подолання страхів та нега-тивних переживань дітей через використання музики з метою формування позитивних емоцій;
•	поліпшувати тонус і піднімати настрій дітей, сприяти їхньому образному перевтіленню;
•	нормалізувати емоційний стан дітей;
•	сприяти зняттю емоційного напруження та зміцненню емоцій-но-вольової сфери;
•	вчити виготовляти шумові музичні інструменти та музикувати на них; відчувати своє тіло;
•	розвивати абстрактне мислення, довільну увагу, пам’ять, мов-лення, творчу уяву, креативність, тембровий та інтонаційний слух дітей, уміння зосереджувати слухацьку увагу;
•	формувати слухацькі навички, вміння керувати своїм тілом від-повідно до характеру музичного твору; відчуття задоволення та радості від процесу заняття.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, обладнання для мультимедійної пре¬зентації, музичний центр, аудіозаписи музичних творів і звуків дощу, тематичні мультимедійні презентації.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, подушечки жовтого кольору, ящірка (іграшка), сліди ящірки, вирізані з паперу (8-10 шт.), гадю¬ка (іграшка), канат жовтого# кольору, верблюд (іграшка), галька (до 30 шт.), стіл (3-4 шт.), пластмасові миски, наповнені піском (3-4 шт.), пластмасові пляшки з-під соку (по 2 шт для кожної дитини та педаго* га), тканина пісочного кольору (4 відрізи), стіл для ігор з піском.
Оформлення зали: на килимі перед екраном розкладені круглі по¬душечки жовтого кольору; на килимі скраєчку стоїть іграшкова ящір¬ка, від якої ведуть сліди до протилежного краю, де лежить гадюка; від неї до іншого краю тягнеться канат жовтого кольору, вигнутий у формі змії, а в кінці канату - іграшковий верблюд, від якого тягнеться стеж- 
і мі гладеньких камінчиків, що поскладані парами (8-10 пар); біля
•	іній 3-4 столики із пластмасовими мисками, наповненими піском ї ї накритими легкою тканиною пісочного кольору, поряд з ними - п мішечки з-під соку; за килимом стоїть стіл для ігор із піском.
Хід заняття
('/////а// початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- иі.н про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
І Іедагог вітається пісенькою-привітанням спочатку з усією гру-пою, а потім індивідуально з кожною дитиною (для забезпечення кон-
•	іік гу “очі в очі”).
Під музичний супровід (Д. Красноухов “Руки іншої планети” з ////л /г “Краплі веселки”) педагог, тримаючи в руках пісочний годин¬нії к, звертає увагу дітей на його будову, перевертає його і пропонує прислухатися до звуків піску, що пересипається, та запрошує до манд- ріики. Діти сідають на подушки та дивляться мультимедійну презен- . і .щію “Пустеля”.
II.	Основна частина
Ритмопластика. Слухання і прислухання
Педагог показує дітям іграшкову ящірку, яка пропонує познай-омишся з її друзями, що живуть у піску, та звертає увагу на їхні і піди. Після цього запрошує дітей пройтися по цих слідах, імітуючи рухи ящірки відповідно до темпу та характеру музичного супроводу.
І Іедагог іде попереду, тримаючи в руках ящірку (музичний супровід:
/ аан Бетховен Соната № 8 для фортепіано “Патетична ”, ч. З Рондо).
Діти помічають іграшкову гадюку, за якою тягнеться довгий слід (клнат жовтого кольору). Педагог кладе ящірку й бере в руки іграшкову і ндіоку, йде по канату, імітуючи її рухи (музичний супровід: Саііа Ми< ччний Дудук ”).
І Іедагог кладе іграшкову змію і бере в руки іграшкового верблю-ді, описує та демонструє дітям його ходу, наступаючи поперемінно руками і ногами на камінчики, що розкладені парами на відстані 30-
10	см один від одного (музичний супровід: Засіепезз (Музика Сходу) І'пі£та).
Рухлива гра “Впізнай тваринку” (проводять двічі).
Педагог пропонує дітям упізнати за музичним супроводом меш¬канця пустелі. Рухами свого тіла зобразити його, направляючись до відповідної іграшкової тварини.
Спів та інсценізація пісень. Творче музикування
Педагог підводить дітей до тарілок з піском, накритих хусточками пісочного кольору. Розкриває посудини, демонструє порожні пляшеч¬ки з-під соку та пропонує власноруч виготовити незвичний музичний інструмент, спонукає своїми діями, наспівуючи пісеньку-поспівку, до відповідних рухів:
У руки пляшечки беремо
І	пісочок в них кладемо,
Ш, ш, сок-сок-сок, (двічі)
Насипаєм в них пісок, (двічі)
Треба кришку в руки взяти,
Нею пляшку закривати,
Рип-рип, жи-жи-жи, (двічі)
Інструмент свій покажи, (двічі)
Діти під музичний супровід (“Український народний танець ” в обр. М. Різоля) без паузи грають на своїх музичних інструментах.
Техніка “Динамічний оркестр ”. Педагог пропонує дітям пограти в оркестрі за показом дорослого“тихо-голосно”. При цьому педагог виконує роль диригента.
III.	Заключна частина
Ігри з піском. Релаксація
(Музичний супровід: Д. Красноухов “Скоро свято ”, імпровізація
з	циклу “Краплі веселки”.) Педагог пропонує дітям покласти музичні інструменти на подушечки, відпочити та намалювати картину на піс¬ку. Підводить дітей до скляного стола-мольберта, діти малюють.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Після закінчення роботи дорослий звертає увагу дітей на пісочний годинник, в якому не залишилося жодної піщинки.
Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком сповіщає про закінчення заняття. Діти повертаються до групової кімнати. 
Гема. Музика моря.
Мста:
•	створити ситуацію радості від подорожі до моря;
•	сприяти зняттю психоемоційного напруження, підняттю на-строю та поліпшенню тонусу в дітей.
Програмовий зміст:
•	активізувати слухову уяву дітей;
•	вчити відчувати вібрації власного тіла, слухаючи мушлю;
•	нормалізувати емоційно-фізіологічний стан і формувати навич¬ки оздоровчого дихання;
•	створити умови для вивільнення емоцій дитини та розвитку вмінь елементарного музикування;
•	розвивати відповідну реакцію на музику в процесі ритмоплас-тики;
•	формувати відчуття радості та спокою за допомогою кольорів та їх оздоровчих властивостей;
•	розширювати знання і музичні враження дітей звуками води, піску та вітру;
•	здійснювати нормалізацію психоемоційного стану дітей через застосування різних технік малювання та релаксаційних вправ;
•	створювати умови для вираження емоцій.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, обладнання для мультимедійної презентації, записи музичних творів і звуків моря, те- м;імічні мультимедійні презентації.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, відрізи блакитної та жовтої і к;111 ини (2x2 м), набір музичних інструментів (див. попередні три за¬няття), іграшки або ілюстрації зі зображенням мешканців моря (кра¬ни медузи, рибка-клоун), ілюстрації, на яких зображено море, вітер, пісок.
Оформлення зали: на центральній стіні - мультимедійна дошка, іііішіроти неї півколом розкладені подушки для дітей, за шторами біля пік па захована скриня з музичними інструментами, ліворуч - розсте- нена блакитна тканина.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові¬щає про початок заняття. 
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Педагог вітається пісенькою-привітанням спочатку з усією гру¬пою, а потім індивідуально з кожною дитиною (для забезпечення кон¬такту “очі в очі”).
Під музичний супровід (Й. С. Бах “Арія ” із сюїти Ре мажор (зі звуками моря)) педагог звертає увагу дітей на морські мушлі, розкла¬дені на килимі. Пропонує дітям узяти по одній мушлі та уважно роз¬глянути їх.
II.	Основна частина
Слухання і прислухання
Педагог розповідає дітям, що мушлі вміють говорити, але їх треба прикласти до вуха. Діти в тиші слухають мушлі (приблиз¬но ЗО с). Потім педагог проводить із дітьми бесіду на тему “Хто що почув?”. Вислухавши дітей, дорослий розповідає, що сказала його мушля. Для цього запрошує дітей зручно вмоститися на килимку перед мультимедійним екраном. На екрані демонструє слайд-шоу “Море” (музичний супровід: Рондо для скрипки й оркестру До мажор В. А. Моцарт у поєднанні із записом шуму моря), проводить бесіду на тему “Що побачили діти?” та пропонує вихованцям створити музику моря.
Дихальна гімнастика “Шум моря99 (за методикою Ю. Стрель-
нікова)
Діти разом із педагогом працюють над правильним поверхневим і глибоким диханням, водночас виконуючи тонування звуків: моря “ш-ш-ш”, дельфінів - “кр-кр-кр”, чайок - “а-а-а”, крабів - “р-р-р”. Після цього діти озвучують мультимедійну презентацію (побачивши мешканця моря, мають “зобразити” його звуком).
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Несподівано з-за екрана з’являється іграшкова рибка-клоун, що почула шум моря та голоси дітей. Вона запрошує малят завітати у морські глибини.
Танок-пластик “Хвиліморя99
(Музичний супровід: Д Красноухов “Посмішка ”, звуки дельфінів.)
Діти стоять колом обличчями всередину, тримають у руках відріз блакитної тканини (море). Із початком музичного супроводу змаху - ти. пою у такт музики, зображаючи морські хвилі. На останній такт мін підкидають тканину і відпускають, спостерігаючи, як вона падає. Ми її я цього педагог забирає тканину з підлоги, дістає з-за екрана м р.іімки у вигляді морських мешканців: краба, медузи, рибки-клоуна, і* її,фіна. Демонструє дітям, як може рухатися кожна із тварин. Діти імітують рухи. Згодом педагог пропонує дітям подивитися на екран і шіконати танок-імпровізацію “Мешканці моря”. (Відеопрезентація Мирський танок” із музичним супроводом: К. Сен-Санс “Акваріум ”
11	циклу “Карнавал тварин”.) Діти танцюють, виконуючи рухи, при- іііміїнні персонажам, що з’являються на екрані.
Після закінчення музики педагог пропонує дітям попрощатися з мешканцями моря і “випливти” на поверхню. Після цього показує їм, мк рухаються плавці у воді. Діти під музичний супровід (Д. Красно- і мш “Після всього ” з циклу “Краплі веселки ”) “пливуть” залою за пе- іаі оі ом.
Музикування
(І Ісрегляд мультимедійної презентації “Пляж. Берег моря”.)
І Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на скриню зі скарбами, що хвилями ипнесло море. Підходять до неї, відчиняють і знаходять там музичні інструменти, на яких музикували на попередніх трьох заняттях. Пе¬ні ог спонукає до активізації музично-слухової пам’яті, пропоную¬чи дітям посортувати розкладені на підлозі інструменти, поклавши іч біля відповідних картинок (із зображенням вітру, дощу та піску), ігодом пропонує дітям вибрати інструмент, який найбільше сподо- наися, та стати біля відповідного зображення. Діти, вибираючи ті чи м інструменти, об’єднуються у підгрупи. Педагог пропонує створи- ін музичну картину берега моря та зіграти в оркестрі під музичний супровід (С. Рахманінов “Італійська полька”, звуки дельфінів в обр. ( Недериці), використовуючи такі техніки: гра окремими групами; і ра за методом “Увімкнення і вимкнення інструментів” за Іриною Ма- ішшевською та гра туті.
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа
Педагог пропонує залишити інструменти на підлозі й трішки иідночити на пісочку, що на пляжі. Розстеляє у другому кутку зали шматок жовтої тканини, пропонує дітям лягти на неї, заплющити очі іа послухати музику (на вибір педагога: Д. Красноухов “Особлива радість ”, звуки дельфінів та дітей (без словесного супроводу педа¬гога для фіксації почуття радості) або В. Лисенко “На пляжі лежимо ” (зі словесним супроводом для зняття психоемоційного напруження)). Тривалість музичного супроводу не має перевищувати 2 хвилин.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо¬віщає про закінчення заняття. Діти під музику повертаються до гру¬пової кімнати.

----------

ИннаНичога (10.06.2021)

----------


## треба

Грудень
Заняття № 1-2
Тема. Звуки мешканців лісу.
Мета:
•	сформувати емоційно-ціннісне ставлення до тварин.
Програмовий зміст:
•	створити умови для вираження певних емоцій;
•	позбавити від негативних емоцій і почуттів засобами зву кін природи;
•	урівноважити емоційно-психологічний стан;
•	розвивати емоційно-образну сферу засобами музичної релак сації та музикомалювання.
Технічні засоби: обладнання для мультимедійної презентації, про-гравач, фортепіано, аудіозаписи музичних творів, тематичні мульти-медійні презентації.
Методичне забезпечення: штучні ялинки різних розмірів, пе¬ньок, ляльки бі-ба-бо - “Лисичка”, “Колобок”, “Ведмедик”, “Зайчик”; шишки, аркуші паперу, фарби в посудинах, вологі серветки; музичні інструменти: металофон, маракаси, бубен, ложки, барабан, дзвіночок, трикутник.
Оформлення зали: на центральній стіні висить мультимедійна дошка, у залі розставлені штучні ялинки, у глибині зали - пеньок, на якому сидить іграшка Колобок, за однією з ялинок - іграшкові лисич¬ка, ведмедик, зайчик.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові¬щає про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
І Іедагог вітається пісенькою-привітанням спочатку з усією гру¬пою, а потім індивідуально з кожною дитиною (для забезпечення кон- іпкту "очі в очі”).
II.	Основна частина
І Іедагог пропонує помандрувати до зимового лісу. Діти викону- иш. шіраву “Подорож до лісу” (під музичний супровід вони ходять, иі інірятка; останньою йде лисичка).
Нправа “Подорож до лісу” (музична добірка українських народ¬них пісень).
Дихальна гімнастика “Лисичка і Колобок”
Діти підходять до пеньочка, на якому сидить Колобок. Педагог пропонує уявити, що Колобка щойно дістали з печі, і він ще дуже гаря¬чим І Іотрібно, щоб він вистиг (дмухають), діти мають понюхати його пік, як це робить Лисичка (нюхають). “Ой, Лисичці закортіло його і н і й, і вона аж облизується (облизують губки). А Колобок стриб- пуіі із пеньочка та й покотився по стежині (діти на звук [о] співають і:Іі\,\апсІо вгору), потім дуже швидко покотився з гірки (діти на звук /о/ с півають §ІІ88апс1о вниз). Колобок так зрадів, що втік від Лисички і почав аж підстрибувати (діти на звук [о] співають зіассаіо ). Лисич- і .і, зажурившись, спочатку погладила свій пухнастий животик (діти ,*/< к)нть животики), а потім заспівала.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Звучить аудіозапис пісень: “ЯЛисичка, я сестричка”, “Зайчику, шіічику” (з опери М. Лисенка “Коза-Дереза”). Діти разом із педаго- і ом виконують пісні з ритмічно-руховим супроводом.
Музична гра
(Музичний супровід: українська народна пісня “Зайці і Лисичка ”.)
Техніка на протидію: “Переляканий Зайчик та хитра Лисичка”. Нправа, що спрямована на формування вміння чинити опір один одно¬му (Зайчик Лисичці й навпаки). Діти стають один навпроти одного ( мднуючи свої долоні з долонями іншої дитини, або спинка до спин- і и). І Іісля гри Зайчики та Лисички дуже втомилися і заснули.
Музикування
'Казка про маленького Зайчика”. Відеопрезентація “Оркестр”.
Педагог звертає увагу дітей на відеооркестр і пропонує їм по¬вторити гру на музичних інструментах. Під час відеооркестру пе¬дагог розповідає дітям казку, а ті “грають” на відповідних музичних інструментах.
Одного ранку маленьке зайченятко на ім’я Скік визирну ло з хатинки (металофон). Воно побачило, що небо затягнули важкі сірі хмари (маракаси). Хмари попливли по небу (бубон) і все більше закривали сонечко (ложки). Подув сильний вітер, закрутило, засвистіло (барабан). Біля зайчика впала перпш сніжинка (дзвіночок). Вухань зрозумів, що прийшла зимп (трикутник). Він поглянув на свою нову, гарну, пухнасту бі лу шубку та зрадів (металофон). І заспівав зайчик веселу пі сеньку (грають усі музичні інструменти).
Слухання і прислухання
(Музичний супровід: Д. Кабалевський “Зайчик дратує ведмедп ка”. Тематична мультимедійна презентація.)
Педагог розповідає дітям, що від зайчикового співу в зимовому лі¬сі прокинувся Ведмідь (звучить аудіозапис “Звук ведмедя у природі ”), Діти тим часом наслідують рухи зайчика та ведмедика. Наприкінці музичного супроводу показують, як лісові звірята подружилися. Музична гра “Зайчики і ведмедики”
Педагог об’єднує дітей у дві підгрупи: “Зайчики” і “Ведмедики”. Дівчатка - “зайчики”, хлопчики - “ведмедики”. Пояснює дітям пра¬вила гри: коли звучить музика “зайчиків” (весела та ритмічна п’єси в середньому або високому регістрах), дітки-“зайчики” стрибають і веселяться на галявині, а коли починає звучати музика “ведмедиків" (у найнижчому регістрі), то “зайчики” втікають і ховаються у свою хатинку, складаючи руки у “замок” над головою.
У цей час “ведмедики” намагаються наздогнати “зайчиків”, але, не спіймавши, починають інтенсивно їх шукати. Проте, коли знову лунає музика “зайчиків”, “ведмедики” хутчіш біжать до свого барло- га, аби “зайчики” їх не “перетворили на “зайчиків”. Гру можна по¬вторити кілька разів, після чого “зайчики” стають “ведмедиками”, а “ведмедики” - “зайчиками”.
III. Заключна частина
Тілесно орієнтована вправа (масаж шишками) під музичний супро¬від (Д. Красноухов “Наполегливе прохання”, цикл Краплі веселки”).
І Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на шишки, які має “ведмедик, та про¬понує зробити ними масаж. (Спочатку “ведмедики” лягають на живо- і ик, а “зайчики” роблять їм масаж, потім вони міняються місцями.)
І Іедагог розповідає дітям, що “ведмедикові” дуже сподобався ма- < * і /іс шишками. За це пропонує дітям намалювати йому ялиночку, щоб мгдмедик” завжди мав звідки брати такі гарні шишки, а “зайчикові” (»\ по куди сховатися.
Музичне малювання
(Музичний супровід: Д. Красноухов “Пісня вічності”, цикл “Крап- и «сселки ”.)
І Іедагог запрошує дітей підійти до столів, на яких стоять фарби у і .іршочках та аркуші паперу. Пропонує дітям намалювати долонька¬ми ялинку для звіряток.
('игнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо¬минає про закінчення заняття.
Діти виконують пісню-прощання “До побачення, дітки!”.
Заняття З
Гема. Музичні подарунки від Святого Миколая.
Мета:
•	формувати відчуття радості від спільної діяльності з одно¬літками.
Програмовий зміст:
•	нормалізувати психоемоційну сферу;
•	розвивати музичні здібності дітей;
•	спонукати дітей отримувати задоволення від роботи та її ре¬зультатів;
•	створювати умови для вираження емоцій і почуттів;
•	допомагати знімати внутрішнє напруження.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, обладнання для мультимедійної презентації, аудіозаписи музичних творів, відеопре- іеі нації.
Методичне забезпечення: мішок, лялька бі-ба-бо “Колобок”, “Ли-
і	ичка”, “Білочка”, “Ведмедик”, “Вовчик”, а також горішки, морква, дерев’яні палички (по 2 шт. для кожної дитини), шишки, подушка у нигляді сердечка.


Оформлення зали: посеред зали - паперова декорація, на якій зо-бражено велику ялинку, а під нею стоїть мішечок із подарунками для лісових звірят.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові щає про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Педагог вітається пісенькою-привітанням спочатку з усією гру- пою, а потім індивідуально з кожною дитиною (для забезпечення кон такту “очі в очі”).
Згодом звертає увагу дітей на декорацію, на якій зображена ве-лика ялинка. Поряд із зображенням стоїть мішечок із подарунками Педагог запитує малят, чи всі отримали подаруночки від Святого М и колая. Після відповідей дітей педагог звертає їхню увагу на мішечок, що стоїть під ялинкою, дістає з нього подаруночки. Діти відгадують, хто зі звірят міг би отримати той чи той подарунок.
II.	Основна частина
Дихальна гімнастика “Лисичка і колобок99
Діти виконують те, що їм розповідає педагог (дмухають, нюхають, облизують губки, співають на звук [о] §1І88апс1о вгору-вниз, гладять животик). Мета: зняття внутрішнього напруження під час дихальної гімнастики.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Звучить аудіозапис українських народних пісень (“Я Лисичка, >/ сестричка”, “Зайчику; зайчику”). Прослухавши їх, педагог дістає і торбинки морквинку для “зайчика” та горішки для “білочки”.
Пальчикова гра “Білочка99
Педагог читає вірш. Діти виконують рухи відповідно до тексту.
Лапки в боки, вгору вушка (зімкненими пальцями обох 


Скачуть білочки-подружки.
Раз, два, три, чотири, п’ять, По гілках вони летять.
рук почергово проводять по внутрішній стороні перед-пліччя )
(ставлять на стіл обидві до-лоні ребром і виконують рухи руками вперед-назад, ніби пиляють дерево) 
Кожен ранок на галяві
Спритно роблять вільні вправи.
(кулачком або ребром долоні “рубають” )
(стукають кулачком або реб-ром долоні по столу) 


Раз, два, три, чотири, п’ять - (імітують згрібання усіх гі-
лочок на купу)
Люблять пальчики стрибать, (беруть цю купу, піднімають
її, потім опускають на стіл, гладять її долонями )
І Іедагог знову звертає увагу дітей на торбину і на те, що у ній за- ііишилося (дістає дерев’яні палички для дятла).
Слухання і прислухання
І Іедагог пропонує дітям послухати, кому Святий Миколай приніс к ров’яні палички (звуки природи “Дятел”).
Діти самостійно обирають, на чому вони гратимуть: на паличках чи на горішках.
Музикування
“Чарівні палички та горішки” у супроводі української народної пісні "Прилетіла пташечка”, звуки природи “Дятел”.
І Іедагог дістає із торбинки шишки для “ведмедика” та пропонує міі лятам потанцювати із ними.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Ганок-імпровізація “Нам ведмедик шишки всім подарував” (му-шиний супровід: “Танок”з балету “Петрушка”І. Стравінського).
І Іедагог дістає із торбинки “сердечко” для “вовчика”, запитує в
іі	гей, хто в лісі найсердитіший.
III.	Заключна частина
Психогімнастика
“Сердитий вовк” (музичний супровід: Е. Ґріґ “У печері гірського короля ” із сюїти “Пер Ґюнт ”).
1 Іедагог пропонує дітям звернути увагу на сердитого вовка, після цього пояснює, що він сердитий лише тому, що йому ніколи ніхто не тру вав подарунки і тому пропонує подарувати вовкові” добре серце.
(Музичний супровід: “Арія ” з сюїти № З Й. С. Баха.)
Діти по колу передають “сердечко” та промовляють лагідні слова.
І	І;і закінчення музики педагог віддає “сердечко” “вовкові”, запропо¬нувавши дітям передати рухами, мімікою, жестами радість і задово¬лення звірят від отриманих подарунків.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо-віщає про закінчення заняття. Діти під музичний супровід поверта-ються до групової кімнати.

----------

divaone (02.09.2022), ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (22.03.2021)

----------


## треба

Січень Заняття 1
Тема. Кришталеві звуки зими (ореп аіг).
Мета:
•	розвивати музично-творчі здібності та емоційно-почуттєву сфе-ру в дошкільників.
Програмовий зміст:
•	ознайомити та зацікавити дітей зимовими пейзажами, звернути увагу на красу зимової природи;
•	викликати бажання дітей слухати музику та прислухатися до звуків навколишньої природи (скрип снігу, спів зимових пта¬хів), розповідати про свої враження;
•	зняти емоційне напруження засобами музично-творчої діяль-ності;
•	реалізувати бажання музикувати і танцювати, створюючи спри-ятливе середовище для передачі позитивного настрою довко-лишнім;
•	розвивати тембровий слух, чуття ритму, уяву, асоціативне мис-лення, здібність до вільних імпровізацій;
•	виховувати позитивні емоції під час розфарбовування снігови- ка, естетичний смак, любов до класичної музики, до краси зи-мового пейзажу;
•	виховувати відчуття задоволення від власних і спільних дій з однолітками.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, годівничка для птахів, корм для пташок, снігові кулі, зліплені заздалегідь для сніговика, пляшечки з обприскувачами, наповнені кольоровою водою.
Технічні засоби: магнітофон, портативні колонки, мобільний теле-фон, радіомікрофон для вулиці, аудіозаписи музичних творів.
Оформлення майданчика: заздалегідь розчищений від снігу май- ііііічик; готові снігові кулі для ліплення сніговика; на дереві висить іп имничка для пташок.
Хід заняття
Діти спокійно виходять на вулицю на заздалегідь підготовлений мііиданчик і стають у коло.
( игнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- иі.к про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Ритмічне привітання
Псдагог вітається з дітьми, проплескуючи та протупуючи рит¬мічний малюнок фрази “Доброго дня”.
II.	Основна частина
( лухання і прислухання
I	Ісдагог пропонує дітям заплющити очі та прислухатися до звуків ишкілля. Діти намагаються голосом відтворити те, що почули.
Ііесіда про птахів, які залишилися зимувати. Усі разом підходять ДО ГОДІВНИЧКИ і годують синичок.
Мушчно-танцювальна діяльність
II	ід музичний супровід (П. Чайковський “Зимовий ранок” з фор-тепіанного циклу “Дитячий альбом ”) педагог запрошує дітей на зи- моиу прогулянку.
Музично-ритмічна вправа “Ідемо на зимову прогулянку ”. Діти ту- німоть ніжками, протоптуючи стежинку, переступають снігові замети, імі іують ходьбу на лижах, ковзанах і катання на санчатах.
І Ісдагог пропонує малюкам впасти на сніг та поспостерігати за чмпринками або за сніжинками, що падають.
Тілесно орієнтована вправа “Обтруси сніг”. Діти встають і об- фушують сніг зі свого одягу та з одягу свого сусіда, стають спинка¬ми і а труться один до одного. Під музику (Г. Свірідов “Заметіль”) нг цігог звертається до дітей із проханням уявити себе справжніми «іпжииками, які живуть разом із сотнями сестричок на хмаринці. Міч подівано подув вітерець - і біленькі “метелики” полетіли з хма¬ринки, кружляючи з вітром у таночку.
Психогімнастика “Я- сніжинка”
Педагог під музичний супровід (П. Чайковський “Вальс сніжинок " із балету “Лускунчик”) запрошує дітей до імпровізованого танцю сні жинок.
Музично-ритмічна діяльність
Спонтанний танець сніжинок. Після таночка педагог заохочує ді¬тей розім’яти ручки.
Психогімнастика “Я- сніжинка”
Педагог під музичний супровід (П. Чайковський “Вальс сніжинок " із балету “Лускунчик”) запрошує дітей до імпровізованого танцю сні жинок.
Музично-ритмічна діяльність
Спонтанний танець сніжинок. Після таночка педагог заохочує ді¬тей розім’яти ручки.
Пальчикова гімнастика “Сніжки”
(діти ляскають долонями по колінах )
(стискають та розтиска¬ють кулачки)
(загинають пальці в кулак, починаючи з великого)
(“ліплять” сніжки, зміню¬ючи положення рук)
(3ієднавши пальці обох рук, утворюють м’ячик)
(стиснути долоні в “замок”)
(гладять однією рукою іншу, стиснуту в кулак)
Шкода, що не солоденькі!	(“сваряться” пальчиком)
Музична гра “Сніжки ”
Потім педагог під супровід веселої народної мелодії запрошує ма лят пограти у сніжки. Після закінчення гри діти обтрушують рук;і вички, шубку, штанці, тупають ніжками, струшуючи сніг із взуття, І;І весело танцюють парами.
Педагог загадує загадку про сніговика. Під супровід вірша про понує зліпити його зі снігу, але спочатку діти роблять масаж.
Масаж біологічно активних точок “Сніговик” 


Раз - рука, два - рука
Ліпим ми сніговика.
Три-чотири - гладим шию, намалюєм ротик щиро.
(діти витягують по черзі руки)
(імітують ліплення сніжок )
(гладять долонями шию, розтягують губи в усмішці) 
(розтирають кулачками крильця носа)
(легко надавлюють доло¬нями на очі) 


11	Іість - надягнем шапку косо, (притуляють долоні ребром
до чола, розтирають його)
Під музичний супровід (п'єса “Ляльковий кек-уок” К. Дебюссі з </ч>/)піепіанного циклу “Дитячий куточок,}) діти ліплять сніговика, ммкористовуючи заздалегідь виготовлені снігові кулі.
Музикомалювання
І Іедагог пропонує дітям розвеселити сніговика. Роздає пляшеч- мі і розприскувачами, які наповнені кольоровою водою, при цьому нігртає увагу дітей на те, що розфарбовувати сніговика треба дуже обережно й акуратно. Під музичний супровід (“Казковий зимовий шгіьс”) діти милуються кольоровим і веселим сніговичком.
III. Заключна частина
Діти прощаються зі сніговиком.
(игнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо¬минає про закінчення заняття.
Діти під музичний супровід (на вибір педагога) повертаються до і рупової кімнати.
Заняття 2
Гема. Як звучить зима?
Мета:
•	сприяти зняттю емоційно-психологічного напруження під час музично-творчої діяльності.
Програмовий зміст:
•	формувати вміння музикувати на елементарних музичних інс-трументах;
•	продовжувати ознайомлювати дітей зі “скляними” звуками, вчи¬ти імпровізувати на них;
•	викликати емоційну розрядку під час психогімнастики;
•	спонукати до музикування, співу, танцю;
•	ознайомлювати із зимовими пейзажами;
•	звертати увагу на красу зимової природи; 
•	викликати бажання дітей слухати музику та прислухатися до звуків природи (скрип снігу, спів зимових птахів), розповідані про свої враження;
•	зацікавлювати дітей пальчиковою грою;
•	сприяти зняттю емоційного напруження;
•	розвивати мовлення за допомогою пальчикової гри, тембровим слух, чуття ритму, уяву, асоціативне мислення, здатність до віль¬них імпровізацій; пам’ять, мислення, ритмічну координацію іа допомогою дихальної гімнастики та вокалотерапії;
•	зміцнювати дихальну систему та всі життєво важливі органі і дитини;
•	виховувати позитивні емоції під час створення аплікації або мл лювання сніжинок пальчиками, естетичний смак, любов до кла-сичної музики, задоволення від власних, колективних та спіль¬них дій з однолітками;
•	сприяти створенню позитивного настрою та формувати вміння передавати його довколишнім.
Методичне забезпечення: паперові або пластмасові сніжинки, магнітна дошка, зображення хмаринки та сніжинок для магнітної дошки, біла легка тканина, білі та блакитні стрічки, скляні предмет зокрема склянки, фужери різних розмірів, скляні банки та пляшки, кольоровий картон, клей; манна крупа, вологі серветки, дзвіночок.
Технічні засоби: музичний інструмент, музичний центр, облад нання для мультимедійної презентації, відео-, аудіозаписи музичних творів і звуків зими, мультимедійні презентації.
Оформлення зали: музична зала оформлена у вигляді лісової гал я вини, скрізь розставлені засніжені дерева, пеньки, “кучугури” снігу; праворуч стоїть столик зі скляними предметами, накритий легкою б і лою тканиною.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові щає про початок заняття.
І.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Педагог вітається пісенькою-привітанням спочатку з усією гру¬пою, а потім індивідуально з кожною дитиною (для забезпечення кой такту “очі в очі”).
II.	Основна частина
(Лухання і прислухання
Педагог пропонує дітям вслухатися у скрип снігу (С. Недериця кроки по снігу”) і згадати, як на минулому занятті вони гуляли по
•	нранжньому сніжку.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Під музичний супровід (77. Чайковський “Зимовий ранок”) діти їй і кочують музично-ритмічну вправу “Ідемо на зимову прогулянку”: і умиють ніжками, протоптуючи стежинку, переступають через сніго- мі шмети, імітують ходьбу на лижах, ковзанах і катання на санчатах.
( пі в та інсценізація пісень
Дихальні вправи: “Понюхай сніжинку”, “Чим пахне сніжинка?”
111	чагог звертає увагу дітей на сніжинку і пропонує їм привітатися з нгю, монюхати її та подути на неї.
Розспівка за системою Ємельянова. Під музику (Г. Свірідов “За- \и іпіль ”) педагог розповідає дітям про те, що вони прийшли у зимо- іііііі ніс, запитує їх, що вони бачать у лісі. Діти розглядають декорації іммового лісу, дують у скляні пляшечки, наслідуючи зимовий вітер, покочують артикуляційну вправу для язичка “Впіймай сніжинку”.
(Узвучення музичної казки за допомогою голосу. Педагог розпові- іііг дітям казку “Хмара і сніжинки”, супроводжуючи свою розповідь иіііч іаденням на магнітній дошці ілюстрацій і заохочуючи дітей голо- і ом озвучувати казочку (лагідний спів великої терції на звук [а], спів пі\ ка | у] на зїассаіо, вібрація голосом, §1І88апсІо на звуки [а], [о], [у], |і| гощо).
Казка “Хмара і сніжинки”
Жила собі матуся Хмара. І була вона ось така. (Педагог ви¬кладає зображення хмаринки на магнітну дошку.)
У неї були дітки-сніжинки. Матуся Хмара співала їм колис¬кову пісню (педагог співає звук [а] - велика терція, діти по¬вторюють і показують рукою мелодію; потім звуки [о], [у]).
Одного разу дітки-сніжинки захотіли погратися. Ось одна сніжинка зістрибнула на землю. (Педагог викладає сніжинку па магнітну дошку і співає звук [у] на зіассаіо згори-вниз; діти повторюють і показують мелодію рукою, виконують те саме завдання на [о],[а] ).
Її разом з іншими сніжинками підхопив веселий вітерець і закружляв (вібрація голосом і “вертушки” руками). На¬гралися сніжинки і захотіли додому. Вітерець поклав їх на свої долоньки і щосили дмухнув на них (звуки [у],[о],[а] на §ІІ88ап(іо знизу-вгору; різко піднести долоньки).
А з інших хмаринок сніжинки все падали і падали. Он скільки снігу насипало.
Педагог пропонує дітям розігріти ручки і виконати ігрову вправу Пальчикова гімнастика “Сніжки99
Під супровід вірша діти ляскають долонями по колінцях, стиска¬ють та розтискають кулачки, загинають почергово пальці, утворюючи кулачки, імітують ліплення сніжок, змінюючи положення рук, пока¬зують, які вони круглі, щільні та гладенькі. Згодом педагог під веселу народну мелодію запрошує дітей пограти у сніжки.
Музична гра-імітація “Сніжки99
За вказівкою дорослого всі діти ліплять уявні сніжки, кидають їх один в одного, обтрушують рукавички, шубку, штанці, тупають ніж¬ками, струшуючи сніг із взуття, та весело танцюють парами. Слухання і прислухання
Педагог пропонує всім зручно вмоститися і послухати музику за метілі, переглядаючи мультимедійну презентацію (Л. Слєсар “Музики заметілі”).
Музикування
Педагог запрошує дітей створити справжню заметіль, роздає стріч ки і тканину.
Імпровізований танець із тканиною та стрічками
(Музичний супровід: мультимедійна презентація “Музика заме¬тілі ”.)
Педагог звертає увагу дітей на сніжну гірку - столик зі скляни¬ми предметами, накритий білою тканиною. Після цього знімає тка нину. Демонструє гру на скляних фужерах, склянках, пляшках тощо. Звертає увагу дітей на “скляний” звук, на те, як він звучить. Пояснює, що зі склом потрібно бути обережним, адже воно дуже легко б’ється і може поранити. Після цього педагог пропонує дітям вибрати тої і скляний “інструмент”, який найбільше їм сподобався, і створити “скляний оркестр”.
Музикування “Кришталевий оркестр зими ”
Під аудіозапис (П. Чайковський “Танець Феї Драже” з балету Іускунчик”) діти почергово музикують на скляних предметах. Після іи.«н о дорослий пропонує малятам виконати твір разом.
III.	Заключна частина
Музикомалювання (на вибір педагога)
Діти виконують аплікацію “Сніжинки” на кольоровому картоні, н і який по контурному малюнку нанесено ПВА чи приклеєний дво- і тронній скотч, і посипають його сіллю, манкою чи борошном, або ж ч.шіоіоть сніжинки, вмокаючи пальчик у фарбу. (Музичний супровід:
Вівальді “Зима ” з інструментального циклу “Пори року ”.) Після шмнчення роботи всі разом розглядають поробки дітей, аналізують їх.
('игнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо- міімдг про закінчення заняття. Лагідно звертаючись до кожної дитини, дорослий прощається.
Діти під музику повертаються до групової кімнати.

----------

divaone (02.09.2022), ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (22.03.2021)

----------


## треба

Лютий 
Заняття 1
Гема. Скляні звуки. На гостинах у Сніжинки.
Мета:
•	інтегрувати музичне навчання у процес збереження та зміцнен¬ня психічного, духовного та фізичного здоров’я дітей.
Програмовий зміст:
•	сприяти зняттю емоційно-психологічного напруження;
•	заохочувати до експериментальної та відтворювальної діяль¬ності;
•	розвивати пізнавальні, естетичні й етичні ознаки сприймання;
•	формувати сенсорні еталони; вміння дітей порівнювати пред¬мети за спільною ознакою.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, засіб для демонс- іруиання відео, аудіо-, відеоматеріали і проектор.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, фортепіано, скляні предме- ііі (склянки, фужери різних розміру та форми, кришталевий посуд,
*	і ічні пляшки та банки), скляний столик, скло (для малювання), гуаш отого кольору, зубна паста, посудини з водою, рушнички або вологі

серветки, сніжинка, магнітна дошка, ілюстрації до казки “Хмара] сніжинки” для магнітної дошки, набір скляних пляшок для виготов* лення літрофону (інструмент, що складається з набору скляних пля шок, наповнених водою; звукоряд інструмента регулюється рівнем води у пляшці).
Оформлення зали: сніжинка, що на волосіні звисає зі стелі біля фортепіано, магнітна дошка, підготовлені зображення; скляний сто¬лик із підготовленими скляними предметами (склянки, фужери різних розмірів і форм, кришталевий посуд, скляні пляшки та банки), накри-тий легкою білою тканиною; столик, на якому стоїть скло для малюї вання, гуаш білого кольору, зубна паста, посудина з водою, рушнички або вологі серветки, магнітна дошка.	«
Хід заняття	Щ
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові-М щає про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Педагог запрошує дітей стати в коло. Діти вітаються за допомо-1 гою ритмічного привітання за Т. Тютюнниковою “Назви пестливе | ім’я” (плескаючи у долоні, лагідно, по черзі кличуть друзів).
II.	Основна частина	1
Музична казка
Педагог спонукає дітей згадати казку “Хмара і сніжинки” з мину-1 лого заняття та супроводжувальні вокальні вправи.	■
Під музичний супровід (Г. Свірідов “Заметіль”) з’являється Сні- 1 жинка.
Дихальна гімнастика. (Музичний супровід: Д. Красноухов “Зоря- | ний сніг ”.)	Я
Педагог пропонує дітям подмухати на сніжинку з різною силою та тривалістю. Після закінчення вправи Сніжинка “оживає”, вітається, розповідає дітям, що вона загубилася, і тому в неї поганий настрій.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Для створення гарного настрою Сніжинці педагог пропонує дітям заспівати кілька пісень, зокрема: “Маленькі кошенята ” (сл. і муз. Н. Ве- 1 ресокіної), українську народну пісню “Вийди, вийди, сонечко
Мушчно-танцювальна діяльність
11 ід музичний супровід (77. Чайковський “Вальс лапатого снігу” з іипгту “Лускунчик” акт 1 № 9) педагог запрошує дітей покружляти, мі ЧОН СМІЖИНКИ, у довільному танці.
( иіжинка розповідає дітям, що завдяки їхньому гарному таночку м и ірій у неї поліпшився. Тому вона запрошує дітей у подорож до
*	ми і тої країни.
Музично-ритмічна вправа. Під музичний супровід (Д. Шостако- чпч І авот ” з фортепіанного циклу “Танці ляльок ”) діти йдуть залою і ••т онують завдання, що їх озвучує педагог (кружляють, переступають ч« | н* і “снігові замети”, протоптують стежку, їдуть на лижах, ковзанах ницо).
(лухання та прислухання
І Іедагог запрошує дітей переглянути мультимедійну презентацію < и н ова країна”. Звертає увагу дітей на бурульки, запитує, що вони мім і дують (очікувана відповідь: скло). Запрошує прислухатися до піс- мі иурульок та отримати задоволення від мелодійності звучання СКЛЯ¬НИХ ІІіукІВ.
Музикування
•	/Експериментальний дослід
І Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на скляний столик, накритий легкою і мийною білого кольору, а потім легким порухом руки знімає тка- м 1111 у. Діти споглядають скляні предмети (склянки, фужери різних І»и імірів та форм, кришталевий посуд, скляні пляшки та банки). Пе¬ки оі пропонує дітям розглянути їх та ознайомитися зі звуком КОЖ¬НИЙ) ї ї запропонованих предметів окремо, прислухатися до нього та норішіяти зі звуком під час доливання води.
Проводячи дослід, педагог виготовляє літрофон - інструмент, їмо складається з набору скляних пляшок, наповнених водою. Діти
•	постерігають за процесом створення музичного інструмента. Треба шу імжити, що звукоряд інструмента регулюється різним рівнем води у пляшці. Закінчивши проводити дослід, діти під наглядом педагога пробують пограти на ньому.
“Сніжинка” пропонує дітям переглянути відеозапис гри на скля¬них пляшках.
•	Оркестр скляних звуків
Педагог пропонує дітям під мінусову фонограму пісні (“Крит талевий вальс ”) заграти на скляних інструментах (за бажанням дітей)
“Сніжинка”, захоплена дитячою грою, пропонує дітям перегляну-та ще один відеозапис гри на скляних фужерах.
Музична гра
Педагог запрошує дітей до музичної гри “У кришталевому пала ці”. Об’єднує малят у дві групи: “Сніжинки” та “Бурульки”. Під валь-сову музику (Рі§иге РІ22ІсаІо-\¥аІІ2) “сніжинки” довільно кружляюм. залою, на закінчення музики присідають і завмирають. Під “криїм талеву” музику (77 Чайковський “Танок феї Драже” з балету “Лус кунчик”) “бурульки” грають на інструментах. Потім діти міняються ролями.
III.	Заключна частина
Пальчикова гімнастика
Під спокійний музичний супровід (Рагуаі “ТНе ІІптпсІіп§”) ііс дагог проводить пальчикову гімнастику “Подорож зі Сніжинкою”, під час якої пропонує дітям зігріти ручки та пальчики.
Музичне малювання
(Музичний супровід: Маг8 Ьазаг “Зарркіге Бгеатз ”.)
Педагог пропонує дітям попрощатися зі Сніжинкою та запрошу» передати у малюнку свої враження від подорожі. Діти малюють паль-чиками на склі гуашшю білого кольору або зубною пастою. Після закінчення роботи педагог допомагає дітям помити або витерти руки вологими серветками.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком смо віщає про закінчення заняття. Діти спокійно повертаються до групоної кімнати.
Заняття 2
Тема. Металеві звуки. Музика краплинок.
Мета:
•	розвивати пізнавальну сферу;
•	формувати навички саморегуляції поведінки.
Програмовий зміст:
•	заохочувати до експериментальної та відтворювальної діяль-ності; 
•	розвивати вміння дітей порівнювати предмети за спільною ознакою, креативність дітей під час музикування, вміння дітей порівнювати звуки музичних і немузичних інструментів за спільною ознакою;
•	поглиблювати слуховий досвід дітей новими враженнями;
•	здійснювати нормалізацію психоемоційного стану дітей через застосування релаксаційних вправ;
•	створювати умови для вираження власних емоцій та внутріш-нього стану кожної дитини;
•	с прияти зняттю емоційного напруження та зміцненню емоційно- нольової сфери.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіозаписи.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, фортепіано, дитячі музичні пн і рументи (за кількістю дітей: металофони, трикутники, дзвіночки), мг кілеві предмети (ложки, каструлі, покришки, чайник, а також мі кілеві палички, відерця, ключі), 2 столики, шапочки-наголівники мпі іи-дзвіночків”, маски “комах”, блакитні шалики.
()</юрмлення зали: столик із музичними інструментами для кожної їм і ими (металофони, трикутники, дзвіночки), накритий легкою тка¬ниною; столик із немузичними предметами для кожної дитини (ме-тисний посуд: ложки, каструлі, покришки, чайник, а також металеві м.і пічки, відерця, ключі), накритий легкою тканиною.
Хід заняття
(1игнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- міш про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
І	Іедагог вітається з дітьми пісенькою-привітанням, підігруючи м*подію на металофоні. Звертає увагу на музичний інструмент, про- мпнуг дітям розглянути його, прислухатися до звука та порівняти його мім ними знайомими звуками (крапельки, струмочок, дзвіночки).
II.	Основна частина
( лухання та прислухання
І	Іедагог пропонує дітям заплющити очі та прислухатися до аудіо- шнисів звуків природи “Краплини дощу”.
Музикування
Після закінчення прослуховування педагог пропонує дітям від творити почуті звуки (краплини дощу) на металофоні.
Педагог виконує пісню Н. Шевченко “Металофон ”, діти довільно грають на металофонах.
Музична казка
Педагог читає дітям текст шумової казки “Дощик”, а діти за до-помогою голосу, свого тіла та металофона відтворюють зміст казки (тягнуться до сонечка, передають подихом і голосом шум вітру; по-стукуванням пальчиків, динамічним плесканням у долоні, лясканням по колінцях, тупанням ніжками —звуки дощу та зливи; ^Ііззапсіо па металофоні - течію струмочків).
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Педагог пропонує дітям виконати танець струмочків (імпровім ція з блакитними шаликами) під музичний супровід (К. Сен-Сат “Акваріум ” із циклу “Карнавал тварин ”) зі звуками струмка та повітря
Спів та інсценізація пісень із музикуванням
Педагог пропонує дітям прогнати дощик за допомогою пісні “Капу-кап” (сл. і муз. Н. Шевченко). Діти співають і підігрують на му зичному трикутнику. Після закінчення співу педагог повідомляє, що дощик закінчився, і визирнуло сонечко, яке треба зустріти пісенькою, Звучить аудіозапис пісні В. Лисенка “Сонечко ”, педагог співає з діть ми, передаючи зміст пісні у ритмічно-пластичних рухах.
Музикування
Наприкінці співу педагог підводить дітей до столу з музичними інструментами (дзвіночки, трикутники, металофони), що накриті лег-кою тканиною. Знімає її та пропонує розглянути музичні інструменти, зокрема, визначити, з яких матеріалів вони виготовлені, а також на власний розсуд вибрати музичний інструмент.
Педагог пропонує намалювати уявну картину і передати її грою на вибраних музичних інструментах під музичний супровід (Е. Ґрії “Танок Анітри” із сюїти “Пер Ґюнт”). (Визирнуло сонечко. З 'явилася веселка, й на листочках, деревах, траві засяяли різними барвами і за дзвеніли крапельки.)
Музична гра
Під музичний супровід уривків двох контрастних музичних творім (весела, рухлива - Ьа Ва8ігіп§ие”, франц. нар. танок - уривок (ЗО с);
і покійна, ніжна - Д. Красноухов “Дзвіночки ” - уривок (45-50 с) пе- кііог запрошує дітей до гри “Дзвіночки та жучки”. Діти самостійно мГм'днуються у дві групи: “Комахи” та “Квіти-дзвіночки”. “Комахи” и ті ають маски, “квіти-дзвіночки” - шапочки-наголівники і беруть у руки дзвіночки. “Квіти” розбігаються по залі й присідають. На пер¬шим музичний фрагмент “комахи” літають, радіють, на другий - “ко- ч.імГ відлітають, а “квіти-дзвіночки” встають, кружляють, дзвонять і жіночками. На закінчення гри “квіти” присідають. За бажанням діти міняються ролями і проводять гру ще раз.
Музикування
І Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на столик із металевими предметами
11	.к і рулі, ложки, ключі, тарілки та інші посудини) і пропонує роз- і кинути їх, згадати назву, видобути з них музичні звуки та пограти у
11	осудний оркестр”.
Діти обирають предмети за бажанням. Педагог перший раз читає трні Д. Хармса “Веселий дідусь”, діти слухають. Педагог читає вдру- ц\ а діти супроводжують текст ритмічною грою.
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа
(Музичний супровід: Мегііпз Ма§іс “Тке Неагі О/Кеікі ”.)
І	Іедагог пропонує дітям скласти “втомлені” інструменти і також мі точити: лягти на килимок, заплющити очі та послухати музику.
(’игнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо- мнпаг про закінчення заняття. Діти повертаються до групової кімнати.
Заняття З
Гема. Дерев’яні звуки.
Мета:
•	збагатити слухову уяву дітей “дерев’яними” звуками.
Програмовий зміст:
•	нормалізувати психоемоційну сферу та розвивати музично-рит-мічні здібності дітей;
•	усунути внутрішнє напруження під час гри на дитячих музич¬них інструментах, а також під час сюжетно-рольових ігор;
•	зняти м’язове напруження під час тілесно орієнтованої терапії.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, обладнання для муль-
і имедійної презентації, аудіозаписи музичних творів, відеопрезентації.
Методичне забезпечення: палички, ложки, кубики, пеньочки, кас-таньєти, ксилофон, молоточки, калатало, роликовий масажер, дзві-ночок, фортепіано, програвач, маски у вигляді зайців, лялька бі-ба-бо “Зайчик”, чарівна торбинка.
Оформлення зали: декорації лісової галявини.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові¬щає про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Педагог виконує музичне привітання-звертання спочатку до всі( і групи, а потім до кожної дитини окремо.
Пропонує дітям розглянути музичні інструменти та визначнім, з якого матеріалу вони виготовлені. Після цього запрошує їх у сві ї “дерев’яних” звуків.
II.	Основна частина
Слухання та прислухання
Педагог грає на інструментах, що утворюють “дерев’яний” звук, промовляючи вірш.
“Дерев’яний” звук мінливий,
Стукотливий, тріскотливий,
Він сердитий та гримучий,
Або тихий - таємничий.
Він живе навколо нас,
Відшукаєм його враз.
Музична гра “Слухайуважно”
Педагог розповідає дітям, що інструменти захотіли пограти у цікаву гру та заховалися десь у залі. А допоможе відшукати їх - музи ка. Якщо музика грає тихо - це означає, що інструменти десь далеко. Якщо голосно - інструменти поруч. Наприкінці гри діти знаходять дерев’яні палички.
Ритмічна вправа “Рондо з паличками”
(Музичний супровід: П. Чайковський “Марш дерев ’яних солдати ків ” із фортепіанного циклу “Дитячий альбом ”.)
Педагог пропонує дітям узяти по дві палички та стати колом, уваж но слухаючи музику. Під час звучання веселої музики діти бігають по колу одне за одним, а коли настрій музики змінюється, діти викону¬ють рухи, що пропонує педагог (“конячки” - ритмічно стукати палич 
ммо об паличку; “дощик” - присівши, стукати паличками по підлозі;
і мчий крок” - присівши на п’яти, стукати по колінах; “шарудіння” - по і ер ги палички між долонями.)
Нправа на координацію голосу та слуху
I	Іедагог читає віршик:
Палички так грають: (діти вистукують ритмічний ма-
“Стук-стук-стук”.	люнок паличками)
Діточки співають:	(діти голосом інтонують “ля-ля-
“Ля-ля-ля”.	ля” під акомпанемент ксилофона)
( пів та інсценізація пісень
II	ід аудіозапис українських народних пісень (“.Щебетала пта- ип'чка”, “Вийди, вийди, сонечко”) діти поєднують спів із вистукуван-им м ритмічного малюнка дерев’яними паличками.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
І Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на дерев’яні ложечки та пропонує ма- іцокам потанцювати з ними.
Діти танцюють “Танець із дерев'яними ложками” під музичний і у провід (“Я варю варення ” з мультфільму “Мата й Ведмідь ”.) .
Творче музикування
У гості до малят приходить “Мама-зайчиха” (лялька бі-ба-бо “Зай-чик"), педагог пропонує дітям уявити себе маленькими зайченятами (роздає маски зайченят) та звертає увагу на те, що “Мама-зайчиха” принесла із собою дерев’яні музичні інструменти, дістаючи з торбин- і и палички, кубики, кастаньєти, тощо.
Ритмічна гра “Пустотливі зайченята”. (Музичний супровід: />/< Россіні “Неаполітанська тарантелла” або увертюра з опери /\ Нізе “Кармен ”.)
“Мама-зайчиха” вистукує ритм, а всі “зайченята” повторюють йо-
іо	11 роте, коли “Мама-зайчиха” відвертається, “зайченята” бешкету- юп, і грають довільно.
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа
(Музичний супровід: Ж. Масне “Елегія ”.)
І	Іедагог каже дітям, що “Мама-зайчиха” із “зайченятами” втомила- оі, пропонує їм відпочити, зробивши одне одному масаж дерев’яними роликами.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком сію віщає про закінчення заняття. Діти під музичний супровід поверта ються до групової кімнати.
Заняття 4
Тема. Звукова мова тіла.
Мета:
•	розвивати музично-творчі здібності дітей дошкільного віку;
•	нормалізувати емоційно-психологічний стан дітей.
Програмовий зміст:
•	продовжувати докладніше ознайомлювати дітей зі звуками до-вкілля, прислухатися до звуків власного тіла, аналізувати їх;
•	розвивати чуття ритму, координації рухів тіла під час виконаїши вправи та під час музикування;
•	розвивати вокальні навички, розширювати діапазон дитячого голосу, продовжувати вчити дітей узгоджувати рухи зі співом під час виконання хороводів;
•	зацікавити дітей пальчиковою грою та продовжувати розвивані дрібну моторику рук;
•	збагачувати емоційний досвід дітей новими музичними вра женнями, виховувати любов та повагу до класичної музики, за кладаючи основи музичного смаку;
•	здійснювати нормалізацію емоційно-психологічного стану ді тей, викликати позитивні емоції у дошкільнят упродовж усього заняття.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, картинки, на яких зображено частини тіла людини (одна рука, дві руки, одна нога, дві ноги, облич чя, усе тіло тощо).
Технічні засоби: музичний інструмент, музичний центр, аудіо записи музичних творів і звуків довкілля.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові щає про початок заняття.
І.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Педагог пісенькою-привітанням вітається з дітьми. Пропонує за допомогою звуків власного тіла виконати ритмічну вправу.
72
Ритмічна вправа “Назви пестливо ім’я”
Кожна дитина за допомогою рухів і звуків власного тіла (плескан- ІІЧ тупотіння, ляскання, підстрибування тощо) відтворює ритм свого ім« ні, одночасно промовляючи його вголос (до прикладу, Настуня), а псі інші діти мають це повторити.
II.	Основна частина
('лухання і прислухання
І Іедагог розповідає дітям вірш про найрізноманітніші звуки до- имиля, супроводжуючи його слуханням відповідних аудіозаписів (муркотіння кота, цокання годинника, гуркіт грому, шум дощу тощо). Ц11 н ішізнають та аналізують почуте. Педагог підводить дітей до ви-
•	ноику, що люди живуть серед найрізноманітніших звуків, пропонує послухати в аудіозапису звуки тіла людини: серцебиття, дихання, і.и 1111 ує в дітей, що це за звуки, що вони нагадують. Педагог створює проблемну ситуацію, запитуючи дітей, що могло б статися, якби рап- юм у всьому світі музичні інструменти перестали видавати звуки.
Діти доходять висновку, що музичні інструменти можна замінити щуками власного тіла, що тіло людини - це також своєрідний “музич-нії п інструмент”, на якому можна “грати”. Педагог пропонує дітям поміркувати і показати, які можуть бути звуки тіла.
Ритмічна вправа “Створи ритм ”
()дна дитина за допомогою звуків тіла придумує та відтворює рит- мічний малюнок, а решта - повторюють його.
Музикування “Тілесний оркестр”
Під музичний супровід (С. Рахманінов “Італійська полька”) пе- /кіі ог запрошує створити оркестр. Діти за допомогою звуків власного
11	на (звучних жестів) самостійно під музику придумують рухи.
( лухання і прислухання
Діти вимовляють певний звук, тримаючи руку на шиї. Педагог інертає їхню увагу на те, що саме за допомогою голосових зв’язок V мюрюється звук.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Ді ги виконують віночок українських народних пісень “Вийди, «иіи)и, сонечко ”, “Подоляночка ” тощо. Педагог разом із дітьми співає, ннконуючи ритмічні рухи відповідно до змісту пісні.
Пальчикова гімнастика з елементами масажу
Педагог під музичний супровід (Л. Деліб “Піццикато ”) пропонуг дітям виконати ритмічну вправу для рук. Діти під музику “бігають" пальчиками по своєму тілу, на закінчення музичної фрази плескають у долоні.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Гра-танок “Частини тіла"
Педагог під музичний супровід (М. Глінка “Полька”) по черзі показує картинки, на яких зображено частини тіла людини (напри клад, рука), а діти самостійно придумують танок, задіюючи в ньому лише руку, і т. д.
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа
Звучить аудіозапис (Й. С. Бах “Арія” з сюїти № 3 Ре мажор), Педагог зосереджує увагу дітей на красі музичного звучання, згодом пропонує їм похвалити свої вушка, адже вони вміють чути таку музи ку. Далі діти по черзі погладжують свої ручки, ніжки, колінця, які таь гарно танцювали, а також вушка, що уважно слухали. Згодом діти по гладжують носик, щічки, голівку, шийку, хвалячи себе, які вони гарні старанні та розумні.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком сгю віщає про закінчення заняття. Діти під музику повертаються до гру-пової кімнати.

----------

divaone (02.09.2022), ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (22.03.2021)

----------


## треба

Березень
Заняття 1
Тема. Тендітні трелі весни.
Мета:
•	розвивати у дітей емоційно-чуттєву сферу, музикальність, твор чість та креативність;
•	гармонізувати психофізіологічний стан дітей.
Програмовий зміст:
•	встановлювати довірливі взаємини між дітьми;
•	ознайомлювати дітей зі звуками неживої природи навесні (дзюрчання струмочка, танення бурульок, льодохід, хлюпай і їм по калюжах, шум дощу, вітру тощо);

•	вправляти у вмінні відтворювати відповідний емоцшнии стан (мімікою, рухами, голосом, жестами);
•	формувати первинні навички здорового (правильного) дихання;
•	розвивати координацію рухів з вимовою, дрібну моторику рук, елементарні навички музикування, вміння прислухатися та ви-різняти звуки довкілля;
•	створювати психологічно комфортні умови для вивільнення не-гативних емоцій;
•	закріплювати позитивний емоційний стан засобами елементар-них технік малювання.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, картинки (струмочок, бу- І»\ н.ки, льодохід, дощ, вітер, калюжа), хустини Бабусі Зими, віночки, і жіночок, трикутник, металофон, бубон, румба, маракаси, дощовиця, фпрби, олівці, пастелі, крейда, фломастери, ватман.
Технічні засоби: аудіо-, відеозаписи, музичний центр та обладнан-им цля мультимедійної презентації.
()формлення зали: на центральній стіні зали висить мультимедій-ної чопіка, в лівому кутку - столик із картинками, у правому- столик із иточками та хустиною Бабусі Зими; посеред зали - пеньок, на якому цокать музичні інструменти, збоку біля пенька - великий стіл із ват- млном, посеред столу - приладдя для малювання, накрите тканиною.
Хід заняття
(’игнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- нїж про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Звучить спокійна музика, педагог вітається з усіма дітьми (хвороб- нтим, веселим, сонним, сердитим, таємничим голосом) і пропонує їм привітатися, відтворивши відповідний емоційний стан.
II.	Основна частина
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
І Іедагог читає дітям загадку:
Дзвенять струмки, прилітають пташки,
І у вулик бджола перший мед принесла,
Первоцвіт розцвітає. Коли це буває? (Навесні,)

Вихователь проводить бесіду про весну. Під аудіозапис (“Веснянії мандрівка” в обр. С. Дерди) запрошує дітей до весняного лісу. Вони виконують імпровізовані танцювальні рухи відповідно до поетичного тексту, загадують загадки.
Слухання і прислухання
Педагог пропонує дітям переглянути відеозапис про те, як змі нюється природа навесні; послухати в аудіозапису звуки струмочка, дощу тощо і дібрати дидактичну картинку відповідно до аудіозапису
Дихальна гімнастика
Педагог проводить із дітьмц дихальну вправу “Весняний віте рець”. (Вітерець дмухає на описану дорослим дитину або на якийсь предмет.)
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Діти виконують пісню “Дощик” (рос. нар. мелодія в обр. Г. Лобачо ва, сл. А. Варто, переклад О. Лупія), наслідуючи спів і рухи дорослого
Пальчикова гімнастика
“Швидкі ніжки”. Педагог читає текст, діти супроводжують його відповідними рухами.
Дощик з неба капотить.	(постукують пальчиком по
долоньці)
Хто боїться, той біжить.	(“біжать” пальчиками по ко
лінцях )
Де ти, сонечку? Ти де?	(розводять руками)
Хто за хмаринкою знайде? (кулак - це хмаринка, поза¬ду - долонька з розчепіреними пальчиками-промінцями )
Гра “Змагання Зими з Весною99
Педагог розповідає дітям про протистояння Зими і Весни на по-чатку березня. Пропонує пограти у гру-змагання. Діти вибираю ї ї., хто виконуватиме роль Весни, а хто - Зими, і відповідно до цього бс руть аксесуари (віночок або хустину Бабусі Зими). Весна і Зима іиі магаються чинити опір, торкаючись одне одного лише долонями під музичний супровід (Р. Шуман “Верхи на паличці ” з фортепіанного циклу Дитячі сцени ”).
Музикування
На столі лежать дзвіночок, трикутник, металофон, бубон, мара-
•	и іі, румба, дощовиця. Педагог демонструє дітям варіанти звучання Гіупма, порівнюючи його з дощем (стукає пальцем по мембрані буб- м.і імітуючи стукання краплинок по даху; пришвидшує темп й імітує нній що лише починається; відворює пальцями на мембрані бубна і|н моло, імітуючи шум дощу; стукає бубном об долоню, імітуючи НіV к грому). Потім пропонує дітям вибрати один з інструментів, по-
•	|мі м на ньому і розповісти, звук якого природного явища нагадує їм иіучлння вибраного інструмента.
III. Заключна частина Музикомалювання
І Ісдагог пропонує подивитися у вікно, відчути сонячне тепло, ПО¬НІ \ весняного вітерцю, прислухатися до співу пташок і, слухаючи м\ піку (Д. Красноухов “Танець хмар” з диску “Краплі веселки”), від- і порити свій весняний настрій на папері, використавши олівці, пас¬ії чі, крейду, фломастери чи фарби (за бажанням).
('игнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо- мнцас про закінчення заняття.
Заняття 2 Тема. Як співає струмочок.
Мета:
•	зняти внутрішнє напруження;
•	розвивати і збагачувати музично-образну уяву;
•	вчити знаходити вихід внутрішніх переживань за допомогою засобів імпровізованого музикування.
Програмовий зміст:
•	ознайомлювати зі звуками живої природи навесні (стукіт дятла, спів птахів, дзижчання комах тощо);
•	розвивати дрібну моторику рук, рухову координацію під час співу та гри, навички музикування на сопілці, вміння прислуха-тися та розрізняти звуки живої природи;
•	вправляти у вмінні відтворювати відповідний емоційно-фізіо-логічний стан (мімікою, рухами, жестами);
•	сприяти розв’язанню проблеми за допомогою дотиків до самого себе та інших;
•	формувати довіру до партнера по грі;
•	створювати умови для врівноваження емоційно-психологічної о стану та поглиблення розвитку емоційно-образної сфери засо¬бами музичної релаксації.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, сопілки, маска ведмедя, іграм і ка бі-ба-бо “Ведмедик”.
Технічні засоби: аудіо-, відеозаписи, прилади для демонстрування відео- та аудіозаписів.
Оформлення зали: на центральній стіні висить мультимедійнії дошка, у правому кутку розташовані декорації лісової галявини, над галявиною “висить” сонечко, за пеньком заховані сопілки.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком споиі- щає про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Звучить аудіозапис (Е. Ґріґ “Ранок ” із симфонічної сюїти “Пер Ґюнт”). Педагог пропонує привітатися (по колу) з сусідом, торкнун шись до нього долоньками (плечем, чолом тощо), промовляючи Ііри цьому вітальні слова.
II.	Основна частина
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Педагог нагадує дітям ознаки весни. Під аудіозапис (“Весняна мандрівка” в обр. С. Дерди) пропонує повернутися до весняного лісу, Діти виконують відповідні танцювальні рухи (відповідно до тексту, що звучить в аудіозапису), зупинившись біля струмочка.
Слухання і прислухання
Педагог звертає увагу дітей під час слухання аудіозапису (зву/у струмочка) і пропонує піти за ним шеренгою (наприклад, під музи ку Е. Ґріґа “В печері гірського короля” із сюїти “Пер Ґюнт”). Зуни нившись на галявинці, діти лягають на спинку, заплющують очі і;і прислухаються до звуків, що лунають у лісі (аудіозапис звуків живо) природи, що закінчується шумом дерев).
Пальчикова гімнастика
Вправа “Дерево Педагог читає дітям текст. 
Має стовбур дерево,
Ііагато гілочок,
Листячком зеленим Па вить діточок.
/1 сихо гімнастика
Нправа “БерізкаДіти під музичний супровід (Ф. Шопен НІІ'ІЬС ”, И-тоїї, ор. 69) відтворюють рухами, жестами та мімікою об¬ри » берізки, що її описує педагог.
Берізка ніжиться на сонці, грається з вітерцем; дивується, колихає гілочками, вітається із сусідніми берізками; засму¬чується та мерзне від холодного подиху вітру, намагається зі¬грітися; мокне під дощем і радіє теплому сонечку, яке хоче її итішити.
І Іедагог розповідає дітям про птахів, які оселяються на деревах у і мі ідечках і висиджують там пташенят.
Чальчикова гімнастика “Пташенята у гніздечку”
І Іедагог читає відповідний текст вірша.
(показують пташку)
Полетіла пташка-мати Малюкам жуків шукати. А малята не літають -
(обіймають правою долонею всі пальці лівої руки )
(ворушать пальцями лівої руки )
А навколо ледь-ледь пробиваються крізь землю перші весняні квіти.
Чальчикова гра “Квітка”


Квітка наша розцвітає.
Після закінчення гри педагог пропонує дітям сісти на килимок і ми музичний супровід (Ф. Шопен “Весняний вальс”) переглянути ві- п’омроект про весняні квіти. 
Дихальна гімнастика. Вправа “Зігрій квіточку 99
Діти руками утворюють форму квіточки і дихають на неї.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
В аудіозапису звучить хряск гілочок та ревіння ведмедя. Педагої кличе дітей подивитися, хто це (вони йдуть ланцюжком, зустрічають іграшкового ведмедя). Потім діти разом із педагогом виконують піспш Ведмежата” (муз. М. Красєва, сл. Н. Френкель), супроводжуючи її рухами відповідно до тексту.
Музична гра “Ведмідь та ведмежата 99
(Музичний супровід: однойменна п ’єса М. Раухвергера.)
Звучить перша частина п’єси “Ведмідь і ведмежата”, під яку педи гог танцює у масці ведмедя. Діти-“ведмежата” спостерігають за ним і під час другої частини п’єси наслідують його рухи.
Гра з елементами тілесно орієнтованої терапії Педагог розповідає дітям, що ведмеді, гуляючи у лісі, часто неїш роком ламають гілки, та пропонує виготовити сопілочки зі зламаних гілочок.
Діти обирають собі пару і, стоячи обличчям до спини свого парі нера, керуючись показом дорослого, імітують відповідні дії: вдають, що обламують гілочки, обдирають кору, зашкурюють, просвердлю ють отвори, лакують виготовлену сопілочку.
Музикування
Діти вільно грають на сопілках під супровід української народної мелодії (на вибір педагога).
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа “Я - весняне сонечко99
Педагог пропонує дітям уявити себе теплим весняним сонечком, розчесати свої промінці, подарувати своє тепло всім: небу, хмаркпм, річкам, людям.
Під розповідь дорослого та музичний супровід (Р. Шуман “Про чужі краї та людей” з циклу “Дитячі сцени ор. 15 1 ”) діти виконую 11, відповідні рухи.
Уявіть себе весняним теплим сонечком. Повільно вдихніть аромат, що вас оточує, запам'ятайте його. Сонечко дарує кож ній дитині сонячного зайчика, який ніжно тулиться до грудгії і випромінює світло. Ми відчуваємо себе сонечком. Я - малеш, ке сонечко. Я вмиваюся, розчісую свої промені та неквапливо підіймаюся. Я випромінюю багато тепла і світла. Я - велике сонце, тому дарую своє тепло всім: небу, хмарам, річкам, лю¬дям. Я перетворююся в маленький сонячний промінець, лечу ііа землю і пірнаю у зелень листя, купаюся у блакитних морсь¬ких хвилях.
('игнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо- інник про закінчення заняття.
Заняття З
І сіиа. Звуки на дорозі.
Мста: гармонізувати психофізіологічний стан дітей. Програмовий зміст:
•	розвивати увагу;
•	посилювати слухове відчуття дитини;
•	створювати умови для формування відчуття радості, задоволен-ня та душевного комфорту;
•	розв’язувати проблеми дотику до самого себе та до інших;
•	позбавляти дітей страхів і негативних емоцій.
Обладнання: дзвіночок; колесо від великої дитячої машини; кар¬нім мі із зображенням мотоцикла, автомобіля, тролейбуса, трактора иГм самоскида; картки із зображеннями здивованого, сердитого, сум¬ною та веселого їжака, автомобільне кермо для кожної дитини; зеле¬ніш і а червоний кольори світлофора на паличці; іграшкова машинка; му нічні інструменти.
(Цюрмлення зали: на центральній стіні зали висить мультимедійна инмка, у лівому кутку - магнітна дошка, на якій розміщені малюнки її юбраженням різних видів транспорту та лісу; поруч із магнітною липкою лежать автомобільні керма, у правому кутку - столик із му- нмііими інструментами; зала прикрашена гілочками хвойних дерев.
Хід заняття
("игнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- іііік про початок заняття.
І.	Вступна частина
Діти під музичний супровід (Е. Ґріґ “Ранок” із сюїти “Пер І ниті ") заходять до зали і звертають увагу на колесо, що лежить на мшимку.
Музичне привітання
Педагог пропонує дітям сісти колом і, підійшовши до кожної ди тини й передавши їй в руки колесо, проспівує: “Заспівай своє ім’я”, Дитина відповідає, співаючи своє ім’я в заданій тональності.
Потім педагог запитує в дітей, де взявся предмет (кермо/колесо), і загадує дітям загадку:
Є чотири колеса,
Є ґумові шини,
Мотор, гальма в неї є,
Звуть її... (машина).
II.	Основна частина
Слухання та прислухання
Педагог пропонує дітям прислухатися, як десь неподалік їде до-рожній транспорт, і визначити під аудіозапис “Звуки дороги”, який саме транспорт їде (мотоцикл, автомобіль, тролейбус, трактор або с а москид).
У центрі кола викладені картинки із зображенням цих видів транс порту. Прослухавши звуки в аудіозапису (звуки мотоцикла, автомо біля, тролейбуса, трактора). Діти впізнають ці звуки, обирають нп повідні картинки та викладають їх на магнітній дошці. Психогімнастика
Педагог підходить до магнітної дошки, на якій намальована крем дою дорога, вже розміщені різні види транспорту, а поряд намальомл ний ліс, виставляє зображення здивованого їжачка. Після цього ро ї повідає дітям казку.
Одного разу з лісу вийшов їжачок. Сонце так яскраво єні тило, що він мимоволі скрутився у клубочок і покотився » горбочка. Аж раптом його зупинили дивні звуки (звучить аудіозапис шуму автомагістралі; педагог пропонує дітям $і<) творити емоції їжачка: подив, розгубленість тощо). Проти їжачкові треба було перебратися на інший бік дороги. Щойми він ступив на асфальт, як почув різкий звук (звучить ау<)Іо запис сигналу автомобіля; педагог пропонує дітям рухом то мімікою переляк і страх їжачка та замінити картинку, ті якій зображений здивований їжачок, на картинку з переляки ним звірятком). їжачок замахав кулачками (діти замінюючій картинку зображення на сердитого їжачка), а автомобілі по* 
їхали та їхали без упину (діти замінюють картинку на зобра-ження сумного їжачка ).
Розплакався їжачок через те, що не може перейти на інший бік дороги.
І Іедагог запитує дітей, як вони можуть допомогти їжачкові. На- піііус дітям про “зебру” та світлофор, які допомагають перейти до¬ці и у (на зелений колір всі водії їдуть, а на червоний - зупиняються, щоб пропустити пішоходів (свою розповідь ілюструє відповідними •пораженнями сигналу світлофора).
І Іедагог пропонує дітям узяти автомобільне кермо та пограти у
іру,
Музична гра “Автомобілі на дорозі99
Коли звучить музика, діти, які виконують роль автомобілів, - ко-жен із кермом у руках - “їдуть” дорогою. Педагог тримає зелений сиг-ма п світлофора (рухатися дорожньому транспорту дозволено). Коли м\ піка перестає звучати, діти завмирають, а педагог змінює зелений < ні пал світлофлора на червоний (дорожній транспорт зупиняється). 11ІІ ля цього педагог повідомляє дітям, що їжачок може перейти до-рогу. (Діти на магнітній дошці змінюють зображення сумного їжачка ми мсселого.)
( пів та інсценізація пісень Розспівка (за методикою В. Ємельянова).
Ііправа “Губний вібрант ”.
На машині їдемо до мами, (р-р-р...)
Всю дорогу ми не їли і не спали, (р-р-р...)
Цілий день ми за кермом кермуємо, (р-р-р...)
Радісно додому ми прямуємо, (р-р-р...)
Ти, машино, не гарчи, (г-р-р..)
Ти,машино, не бурчи, (б-р-р...)
Ти, машино, не фирчи. (ф-р-р...)
Ти, машино, не дирчи. (д-р-р...)
Пісня “Машина (муз. Ю. Слонова, сл. Л. Башмакової).
Я сиджу в кабіні - їду я в машині.
Я кермую легко, їду я далеко.
І Іедагог пропонує усім дітям покласти кермо на столик, розгляну- ім цію та назвати його основні елементи: дах, капот, двері, багажник, Ьписса. 
Перегляд відео “Автомийка”. Педагог пропонує дітям заїхати своїм автомобілем на автомийку.
Гра “Помиємо автомобіль ”
На початку гри обирають дитину, яка виконуватиме роль авто-мобіля, решта виконують роль щіток. Педагог пропонує “щіткам” ста-ти у дві шеренги на відстані приблизно метр і повернутися обличчям один до одного. Дитина, що виконує роль автомобіля, стає між ними на початку “коридору” і каже, як треба “помити” її: цілком або окре-мо певну частину, зазначаючи, що дах - це голова, капот - животик, спинка - багажник, колеса - ноги, двері - руки, і починає рухатися по живому коридору (мийці) у довільному темпі. Відповідно до цього, всі інші доторкаються до “елементів автомобіля” (дитини) і масажни¬ми рухами ручок, що виконують роль щіток, “миють” її. Також мож¬на створити ситуацію, за якої дитина-“автомобіль” не хоче “митися", тоді вона їде по коридору, а “щіточки” не виконують жодних дій.
Музикування
Перегляд відео “Рух автомобіля” із грою на дитячих музичних інструментах.
Спочатку педагог супроводжує перегляд відео грою на музично му інструменті в ритмі, що відповідає швидкості автомобіля: вгору повільно; по прямій - швидко; із гірки - із прискоренням; зупинка Після цього педагог пропонує дітям вибрати інструмент і зобразити звуками рух автомобіля, що його вони бачили на відео.
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа, ароматерапія
Педагог пропонує дітям помандрувати у парк та відчути аромаї хвойних і листяних дерев (музичний супровід: звуки природи “Лісове джерело ”).
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Тихо лунає “чарівний” дзвіночок. І Іе дагог пошепки повідомляє дітям, що заняття закінчилося.
Заняття 4
Тема. Музика єднає друзів усієї планети.
Мета:
•	гармонізувати емоційно-чуттєвий стан дитини за допомогою слухання музики;
•	розвивати засобами музично-ігрової діяльності образну уяву;
•	виховувати творчу розкутість засобами вокалу та музикування.
Програмовий зміст:
•	формувати бажання співпереживати, первинні навички здоро-вого дихання;
•	дати дітям змогу отримати насолоду, задоволення від власної можливості допомагати іншим;
•	ознайомлювати зі звуками транспортних засобів (літак, підвода, потяг, пароплав);
•	вправляти у тонуванні звуків, що відтворюють рух потяга, лі-така;
•	вчити відображати рухами та жестами відповідний транспорт-ний засіб;
•	спонукати до самовираження через танцювальну імпровізацію;
•	розвивати координацію рухів, дрібну моторику рук, елементарні навички музикування на музичних паличках, дощовиці, бара¬бані, сопілці; вміння прислухатися та вирізняти різні звуки;
•	створювати умови для здійснення виходу внутрішніх пережи-вань засобами імпровізованого музикування на барабанах і нор-малізації емоційного стану через релаксаційні вправи.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, лист від африканського дру- і її картинки (зображення підводи (віз із кіньми), пароплава, літака, мої яга), музичні палички, сопілки, дощовиці, дитячі барабани, афри-канські барабани, бубни, штучна пальма, карта подорожі до Африки, Імітація лісу (дерева, пеньки, підсніжники), паперові кораблики з ро-щеними вітрилами.
Технічні засоби: аудіо-, відеозаписи, музичний центр та обладнан-ій! чля мультимедійної презентації.
()формлення зали: в одному кутку зали - пальма, в іншому - маг- пі і па дошка (для карти подорожі до Африки), з іншої сторони зали - імітація лісу (дерева, пеньки, у горщику під відрізом білої тканини - підсніжники), на столику - картинки із зображенням воза з кіньми, пароплава, літака, потяга, навпроти - столик з музичними інстру¬кції гами, поруч - дитячі стільчики, під стіною - паперові кораблики.
Хід заняття
('игнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- інас про початок заняття. 
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Звучить спокійна музика. Педагог пропонує дітям сісти колом Вітається, співаючи при цьому слова: “Доброго дня вам, дітки”. Діти проспівують: “Доброго дня”. Після цього педагог показує листа і;і зачитує його дітям. (У листі йдеться про мрії маленького африкансь -кого хлопчика, який хоче подарувати матусі букет підсніжникіа і просить привезти або надіслати ці квіти до Африки. У конверті також є карта із зазначенням місця проживання.) Педагог показу* дітям карту і пропонує обрати транспорт, для того щоб вирушити до весняного лісу на пошуки підсніжників.
II.	Основна частина
Слухання і прислухання
Із запропонованих педагогом видів транспорту діти обирають під воду. Педагог пропонує дітям розглянути картинку із зображенням воза з кіньми. Діти заплющують очі й слухають аудіозапис звуків, як їде підвода. З допомогою дорослого діти вирізняють у запису звуки скрипіння коліс, цокання підков, іржання коней тощо.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Вправа “Коник” (музичний супровід: О. Тилічеєва “Коник ”, І. По толовський “Конячка ”, М. Красєв “Кінь ”).
Педагог пропонує дітям уявити себе кониками. Діти рухами (уда-ють, що б’ють копитом, струшують гривою, біжать галопом) та го лосом (цокання копит, іржання тощо) імітують поведінку цих тіш рин. Після виконання вправи діти знаходять “у заметі” кошик із під сніжниками.
Дихальна гімнастика
Вправа “Аромат весни”. Діти носиком вдихають аромат квітів, .і видихають, вимовляючи приглушений звук [а]. Педагог разом із діть ми розглядає карту і пропонує продовжити подорож потягом. В аудіо запису діти слухають звуки наближення потяга.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Діти імітують звуки потяга (рушає: “Чух-чух-чух” (з поступовим пришвидшенням); гудок: “ Ту-туу”; їде швидко: “Чу-чух, чу-чух"; зупиняється: “Ш-ш-ш”). Діти, сидячи на стільчиках, розставлених “ІІІІ 
рніипиком”, виконують пісню “Паровоз” (муз. А. Філіпенка, сл. Т. Вол- іної), супроводжуючи її рухами.
Музикування
Педагог пропонує дітям відтворити звуки потяга за допомогою му нічних інструментів: паличками - стукіт коліс, сопілкою - гудок, пнцовицею - шум потяга, який зупиняється на станції. Для цього тре- ГІІІ іпяти різні музичні інструменти та відтворити звуки залізничної
•	і і м ції з кількома потягами методом почергового ввімкнення та вим- мп‘інія інструментів.
( лухання та прислухання
Звучить аудіозапис “Звуки моря”. Педагог повідомляє дітям, що мої яг далі не їде, тому що попереду - море. Після цього пропонує жмасмагати на морському березі (використання елементів релаксу). І'о'іглядає з дітьми карту, і вони разом вирішують, яким транспортом іоиедеться продовжити мандрівку. Запитує дітей про знайомі їм водні н 111 ц і транспорту.
Чальчикова гімнастика “Човен99
Долоні скласти в пригорщу.
По річці плине човен,
Він дітлахами повен.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
І Іедагог розповідає дітям, що прилаштувавши до човника вітри- «і*і. утвориться вітрильник. Пропонує на ньому помандрувати морем. І ічнцювальна імпровізація з вітрильниками під муз. Д. Красноухова інуки дельфінів”.)
Слухання і прислухання
Звучить аудіозапис звуків пароплава. Педагог пропонує дітям при- «пухатися і визначити, якому видові транспорту належать ці звуки. Ді і м відповідають і разом із педагогом доходять висновку: відмінність між пароплавом і вітрильником полягає в тому, що в пароплава є тру¬їм через яку виходить пара. Виходячи з труби, пара видає гудок. Саме пароплавом найшвидше можна мандрувати і переправляти вантаж І Ігдагог обирає пароплав для мандрівки морем.
Чальчикова гімнастика
“Пароплав”. Утворити долонями “ківшик”, усі пальці, крім вели¬ких, спрямовані у бік “від себе”, великі пальці підняті та з’єднані між
•	о Пою - утворюючи своєрідну “трубу”. Діти промовляють: 
Пароплав пливе по морю,
Випускає пару вгору.
Педагог сповіщає дітей про прибуття до Африки, однак шлях до африканського друга лежить через спекотну пустелю. Далі потрібно подорожувати літаком.
Діти розглядають картинку із зображенням літака, слухають аудіо- запис “Звуки літака”.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Логоритмічна вправа “Літаки Діти вдають, що заводять двигун літака, супроводжуючи рухи звуком [р]. Літак повільно здіймається і» небо (кистю руки діти зображують зліт літака, а голосом - §1І88апсІо вгору); летить понад хмарами (співають на одній ноті), потім опускається вниз (§1І8§апдо вниз). Діти разом із педагогом виконують пісню ‘Літачок летить ” (муз. О. Тилічеєвої, сл. О. Таугиан), після чого слухають аудіозапис африканських барабанів. Педагог пропонуї дітям узяти барабани і пограти на них під африканську мелодію.
Музична гра
Діти разом із педагогом пригадують, за допомогою яких виді)» транспорту вони дісталися Африки. Після цього проводять гру “По катаємо ся-пограємо ся”.
III.	Заключна частина
Педагог пропонує дітям залишити сором’язливому африкансько му другові кошик із підсніжниками під пальмою та повернутися додо му на обраному виді транспорту.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо віщає про закінчення заняття.

----------

divaone (02.09.2022), ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (22.03.2021)

----------


## треба

Квітень
Заняття 1
Тема. Почуй музику сонця.
Мета:
•	нормалізувати психоемоційну сферу;
•	розвивати музичні здібності дітей молодшого дошкільного віку.
Програмовий зміст:
•	продовжувати встановлювати довірливі та доброзичливі взас мини між дітьми та педагогом;
•	виховувати повагу до своїх дій і до дій інших;
•	сприяти розвитку вміння відчувати різні явища природи (теп¬ло, сонячно, похмуро, холодно, вітряно, мокро); виражати свої емоції відповідно до них;
•	поглиблювати слухацький досвід дітей;
•	вправляти дітей у вмінні музикувати на дзвіночках (різні види з вукови добування);
•	розвивати абстрактне мислення, довільну увагу, пам’ять, мов-лення, творчу уяву, креативність, тембровий та інтонаційний слух дітей;
•	сприяти зняттю емоційного напруження та зміцненню емоцій¬но-вольової сфери;
•	поліпшувати настрій дітей;
•	формувати співочі навички, зокрема дихання та дикцію, а також навички чуття ритму;
•	здійснювати нормалізацію психоемоційного стану дітей через застосування різних релаксаційних технік;
•	створювати умови для вираження власних емоцій і внутрішньо¬го стану кожної дитини;
•	виховувати естетичний смак, зосередженість, повагу до своїх дій та до дій інших, почуття психічної рівноваги.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, обладнання для мультимедійної презентації, аудіозаписи музичних творів, мультиме- и ні 11 презентації.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, подушечки-“острівці”, жов¬ні горбинка з усмішками, лялька бі-ба-бо “Сонечко”, обруч, кошик із промінчиками, стіл, тканина жовтого кольору (чарівний острівець),
•	нрішька із дзвіночками.
Оформлення зали: на килимі розкидані круглі подушечки, одяг- мі'ііі в жовті наволочки (з одного боку - однотонні, з іншого - з на¬пій міми очками та носиком), перед телевізором лежить жовтий об¬руч, на фортепіано - жовта торбинка з усмішками, поряд - кошик із промінчиками; під бутафорським деревом - скринька з музичними н ц гру ментами, накрита легкою жовтою тканиною.
Хід заняття
(шнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- іи.к про початок заняття.

I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Діти “змійкою” заходять до зали і стають у коло. Педагог віта¬ється пісенькою-привітанням спочатку з усією групою, а потім інди-відуально з кожною дитиною (для забезпечення контакту “очі в очі"), Після цього педагог пропонує дітям під музичний супровід (Вангеліо “Мрії”) підійти до подушечок-“острівців” і зручно вмоститися на них.
II.	Основна частина
Слухання і прислухання. Ритмопластика
Педагог пропонує дітям передати за допомогою рухів відчуття теп-ла, радості, холоду, сирості тощо. Звучить пісня Н. Май “Виглядаєм сонечко ”, діти за допомогою відповідних рухів відображають її зміст,
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Звучить аудіозапис української народної пісні “Вийди, вийди, ( <)• нечко”, “Сонечко, сонечко... ” (муз. та сл. В. та Г. Лисенко), “Сонеч¬ко ” (муз. Т. Попатенко, сл. М. Найдьонової\ укр. текст Л. Левченко) Діти з педагогом співають пісні з ритмічно-руховим відображенням їх змісту.
З’являється лялька бі-ба-бо “Сонечко”, вітається з дітьми та ром повідає їм, чому так довго не приходило в гості. Після цього пропонуї дітям переглянути мультимедійну презентацію “Мамине сонечшм, коментуючи її.
Ритмопластика
Педагог проводить з дітьми техніку з циклу “Тілесна терапія'' (за І. Малашевською). “Сонечко” пропонує дітям рухами пальчик і м рук відобразити стрибки сонячних зайчиків по тілу: стукіт пальчикіи по стегнах, руках, личку, плескання, щиглення, ляскання долонями по паркету або килиму, поєднання декількох видів рухів. (Музичним супровід: добірка музичних творів: В. А. Моцарт “Турецький марш " Соната № 11, III ч., Дж. Россіні “Тарантела”.)
Під час звучання того самого циклу “Сонечко” педагог пропону* дітям відповідними рухами (потупати ногами по підлозі, п’ятами, носочками, поєднуючи декілька видів рухів, наприклад: пальчики оплески-тупання тощо) зобразити, де і як стрибають сонячні зайчики
Іанцювальна діяльність
І Іа вступ до музичного твору Н. Май “Сонячний промінчик ” педа- н 11 Пере кошик із жовтими стрічками, розсипає їх по всьому килиму
•	і пропонує виконати танок-імпровізацію “Сонячний промінчик”. По пік мічення таночка Сонечко милується музичною залою, жаліючись, ми» пою хатинка засумувала. Діти разом із педагогом прикрашають -11 иику Сонечка промінчиками, щоб йому було веселіше.
Музична гра
Музично-дидактична гра “Знайди острівець ”. Звучить аудіозапис І 11 >и а “Ранок” із сюїти “Пер Ґюнт”. Педагог пропонує дітям за і \ чмістю звучання музичного твору знайти чарівний острівець із сюр- іфіпами.
І Ісдагог проводить сюрпризний момент “Чарівна скринька”, про- Минус дітям дмухнути на острівець так, щоб здути тканину і знайти
•	нрииьку.
Муіично-дидактична гра “Відгадай, що у скриньці"
Діти на слух визначають, які музичні інструменти заховані у і цриньці.
Музикування
Під час звучання української народної мелодії “Полька” діти за мі і пикою педагога грають на дзвіночках, використовуючи різні види і м \ кони добування.
Гра “Поступове ввімкнення та вимкнення ” (за М. Пінським).
івучить “Ранок” із сюїти “Пер Ґюнт” Е. Ґріґа. Діти грають ра- нім, хто як захоче, спочатку без музичного супроводу, потім із ним. Ми ия цього педагог спонукає дітей до гри в одному ритмі.
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа
Діти складають музичні інструменти у скриньку і відпочивають т і музичний супровід (Д. Красноухов “Дзвіночки”з циклу “Крапліве- і ґш/ "). Діти повертаються до своїх чарівних “острівців”-подушечок, імі імоть на них і відпочивають.
Психогімнастика
І	Іопередній музичний твір плавно переходить у наступний і 7 Красноухов “Руки іншої планети ” з циклу “Краплі веселки ”). Пе¬ні ин коментує його, пропонує дітям на дотик відчути тепло, що ви¬промінює острівець, і спонукає дітей до реакції у відповідь на добро та тепле ставлення.
Діти помічають, що звичайний острівець “ожив” від доброзичлм вого ставлення до нього, перетворившись на сонячного зайчика. Ді їи знаходять на подушечках ротик та викладають його, передаючи сні і! настрій від вражень, що їх отримали на занятті, викладаючи радісніш або сумний смайлик. Педагог коментує, що у Сонечка з’явилося баї а то друзів, воно піднялося високо-високо, щоб зігріти всю землю.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо-віщає дітей, що заняття закінчилося, і на них чекає нова подорож, Діти під спокійну музику повертаються до групової кімнати.
Заняття 2
Тема. Насінинка доброти - це музика серця.
Мета:
•	гармонізувати психофізіологічний стан дітей дошкільного віку;
•	розвивати музичні здібності та творчі прояви.
Програмовий зміст:
•	продовжувати встановлювати довірливі та доброзичливі взас* мини між дітьми і педагогом;
•	створювати умови, для того щоб робити добро;
•	виховувати естетичний смак, зосередженість та почуття психіч ної рівноваги дітей; почуття поваги до своїх дій і до дій інших;
•	сприяти зняттю емоційного напруження, нормалізації психо емоційної сфери дітей, виявленню позитивних емоцій у взаг* минах між дітьми;
•	стимулювати до емоційної відкритості;
•	формувати відчуття власної індивідуальності та неповторнос і і; навички чуття ритму та правильного дихання (глибокий та гю верхневий вдих і видих), вимовляння складів “фу”, “ху”, “хом, звука [а];
•	розвивати дрібну моторику рук;
•	активізувати увагу та інші психічні процеси;
•	розвивати абстрактне мислення, пам’ять, мовлення, творчу уяву, креативність, тембровий та інтонаційний слух дітей;
•	викликати почуття радості та задоволення від проведеного за няття.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, засіб для демон- іруиання відео, аудіозаписи музичних творів, відеопрезентації.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, бутафорське дерево із гніз- ігчком, іграшкова пташка, торбинка з насінням, горщик із землею,
*	ми, і канина зеленого кольору, кошик.
Оформлення зали: у залі на задньому плані стоїть бутафорське іг|кчю, на якому в гніздечку сидить іграшкова пташка, та лежить юрСшнка з насінням; на столику на колесах стоїть горщик із землею, нніфитий зеленою тканиною; за мультимедійним екраном заховані иі і учні квіти різних кольорів (квітів більше, ніж дітей у групі); поряд
11	фортепіано стоїть кошик.
Хід заняття
(игнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові¬щу про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
І Іедагог вітається пісенькою-привітанням спочатку з усією гру¬пою, а потім індивідуально з кожною дитиною (для забезпечення кон- німу “очі в очі”).
Діти слухають музичний твір В. Лисенка “У весняному лісі”. Піс- мм цього педагог пропонує дітям відгадати, хто це співає, та поглядом т им и пташку, підводить малят до дерева із гніздечком та знімає з Нього горбинку.
II.	Основна частина
Ііправа на розвиток дрібної моторики рук “Упізнай на дотик”.
11* пі ог шурхотить торбинкою, пропонуючи дітям визначити на слух і II.і дотик, що в ній є. Після цього розв’язує торбинку і знаходить Мім насінинки, кладе їх дітям у долоньки, наголошуючи, що вона - мін пишка - маленька, легенька, тендітна, ніжна, крихітна тощо.
Дихальна гімнастика
Справа “Подаруй тепло насінинці”. Педагог пропонує дітям зі- і рі і м иасінинку, виконуючи такі вправи:
•	легкий вдих через ніс - довгий видих ротом, промовляючи склад “фу”;
•	легкий вдих через ніс - довгий видих ротом, промовляючи склад “ху”;
•	глибокий вдих - затримка дихання - видих короткими ривками із придихом на склад “хо”;
•	глибокий вдих - затримка дихання - глибокий видих на звук [а], Ритмодекламація
Під музичний супровід (Уігита “Кімег /ог уои ”) педагог разом і і дітьми садить зернятка в горщик, декламуючи віршик та виконуючи відповідні рухи:
Я зерниночку беру	(підходить до горщика)
І у горщик посаджу,	(садить її в землю)
За нею буду доглядати, Vгладить поперемінно правою та
лівою рукою горщик)
І	завжди оберігати.	(накриває обома долонями гор¬
щик, ніби хоче його зігріти)
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Діти разом із педагогом виконують українські народні пісні “Іди, іди, дощику” та “Вийди, вийди, сонечко”, супроводжуючи спів відпо-відними рухами.
Слухання і прислухання
Педагог кладе чарівний горщик із посадженим насінням за мулі, тимедійний екран і пропонує дітям переглянути відеопрезентацио “Як росте квіточка”. Малюки зручно вмощуються на килимі.
Ритмопластика. Психогімнастика “Пробудження насінинки " Під музичний супровід (Поль Моріа “Ноктюрн”) педагог розио відає дітям казку про пробудження насінинки, спонукаючи їх до від творення певних пластичних рухів.
Ви бачили, як росте квіточка? Спочатку насінинка лежа чи в холодній землі, їй було холодно та страшно (діти стиски ють ручку в кулачок, накриваючи її іншою, й опускають).
Потім вона відчула щось мокре, стрепенулася (крутяти кулачком, не піднімаючи його).
їй стало тепло та лоскотно - і раптом з’явився маленькіїи паросток, який захотів поглянути, що ж трапилося. Він ви прямився (розчепірюють пальчики долоньками вгору) і потяг нувся до сонечка, пробиваючи собі шлях крізь грудочки землі (поступово підносять долоні)...
Ой, нашій насінинці стало тепло і затишно. Вона дужг хотіла дізнатися, хто ж її розбудив, тому почала чепуритися,
стаючи все круглішою і круглішою (діти повільно ручками показують кулю)...
Аж ось пригріло тепле сонечко і торкнулося нашого пу¬п’янка, йому стало лоскотно - і він розкрив свої пелюсточки: одну, другу, третю... (діти почергово випрямляють пальчики, показуючи, як розкривається пуп'янок квітки).
Це вже не малесенька насінинка, а гарна, яскрава, тендітна квіточка. Вона усміхнулася сонечку, вітру, хмаркам та іншим існітам, що ростуть навколо, - і легенько загойдалася в ритмі музики, що звучала на галявині (діти, тримаючи перед грудь¬ми руки “квіточкою”, виконують довільні рухи в такт му¬зики ).
Іанцювальна творчість
I	Іедагог звертається до кожної дитини, спонукаючи її до роз- мпіііді про уявну квітку, яка у неї розцвіла. Тим часом на екрані де- Ми парують слайд-шоу “Квіткова галявина”.
Після цього педагог підходить до екрана, уявно зриває квіти і по-кумається до дітей, тримаючи в руках уявний букет та акцентуючи у т у дітей на тому, що квіти виросли та розквітли від подарованої їм мничої любові, тепла і ласки. Пропонує дітям обрати собі квіточку, мі і сподобалася найбільше, та виконати з нею танок (музичний су-провід: П. Чайковський “Вальс квітів” з балету “Лускунчик”).
II	ісля закінчення таночка пропонує дітям скласти квіти у кошик, а иіммм утворити коло навколо нього.
III.	Заключна частина І Ісихогімнастика
(Музичний супровід: Оапа СІОУЄГ “її Ь Уои (І Науе ЬОУЄСІ)”,
. ііундтрек з мультфільму “Шрек”). Педагог характеризує букет, що миіімюв у дітей: яскравий, ніжний, радісний, спонукаючи їх піднести !»\ мі вгору, розчепірити пальчики, зробити глибокий вдих носом, щоб мі пу ги аромат уявного букета.
Діти, простягнувши долоньки одне одному, заплющивши очі, їм цсдають свою радість і пошепки промовляють: “Як нам добре ціпом. Я - не один (одна)!” після цього слухають музику (при- П її і ТІ по 25-30 с).
('игнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо- мпцас про закінчення заняття. Діти спокійно повертаються до групової нмпаги.
Заняття З
Тема. Чарівні звуки і радісні хвилини на Лунтикових іменинах.
Мета:
•	розвивати емоційно-чуттєву сферу та музикальність у дітей сч* реднього дошкільного віку.
Програмовий зміст:
•	продовжувати встановлювати довірливі та доброзичливі взж мини між дітьми;
•	створити умови для вивільнення пригнічених емоцій дитини; і
•	розвивати психічні процеси: абстрактне мислення, довільну уші гу, пам’ять, мовлення, творчу уяву, креативність, тембровий та їм тонаційний слух, уміння відчувати музику, прислухаючись до неї;
•	сприяти зняттю емоційного напруження, нормалізації психо-емоційної сфери дітей, позитивним взаєминам між дітьми, ви вільненню негативних емоцій;
•	формувати навички правильного співу та вміння рухатися від повідно до характеру музичного твору;
•	розширювати слухацький досвід дітей;
•	викликати задоволення та радість від заняття;
•	виховувати почуття радості, доброти та дружби; естетичний смак, зосередженість, повагу до своїх дій та до дій інших, від чуття психічної рівноваги.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, засіб для демонстру- вання відео, аудіозаписи музичних творів і звуків дощу, мультмедіиїм презентації.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, Лунтик (м’яка іграшки), Бджілка (лялька бі-ба-бо), горщик із медом, дві торбинки, наповнені сухими полином та ромашкою, крила метеликів (для кожної дити ни, педагогові та Лунтику), коробка-подарунок із металевими му зичними інструментами: дзвіночки різних видів, трикутники тощо, мішок-подарунок із маленькими надутими повітряними кульками зав’язаний кольоровою стрічкою.
Оформлення зали: біля фортепіано захований іграшковий Лунтик; зала прикрашена у яскраві кольори; за мультимедійним екраном ча ховані дві торбинки, що наповнені травами, а також коробка-подп рунок із музичними інструментами, крила метеликів; під бутафорсь-ким деревом - торбина із повітряними кульками.
Хід заняття
('игнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові- нііи про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
і ну чить музичний твір/7. Чайковського “Хвороба ляльки” із фор-мнім м ного циклу “Дитячий альбом”, на його тлі лунає схлипуван- нм дитини. Педагог своїми діями та рухами спонукає дітей відчути щ< і рій музики, що звучить, веде їх залою та знаходить сумного Лун-
IIІ МІ.
II.	Основна частина
Гактильно-орієнтована вправа (за /. Малашевською)
І Іедагог під музичний супровід (Й. С. Бах “Концерт для фор¬ти ін то з оркестром ”, II ч. Ьаг§о) бере іграшкового Лунтика, при- імріаг до себе і пропонує дітям передати іграшку по колу, пожаліти и очлрактеризувати її (лагідний, теплий, ніжний, гарний, добрий, мрішіий, улюблений тощо). Педагог звертає увагу дітей на те, що за- м піки теплим словам і ніжним обіймам Лунтик усміхнувся, що йому » ні по тепло й затишно, а ще він хоче всіх обійняти. Педагог спонукає нц ії обійняти одне одного. Після цього Лунтик (в аудіозапису) роз- моиідає дітям, що у нього сьогодні День народження, а його друзі - йомліпки - про це забули, адже надворі весна, і всі дуже заклопотані.
Звуконаслідування
І Іедагог пропонує дітям переглянути мультимедійну презентацію Комар”. Звучить аудіозапис М. Римського-Корсакова “Політ Джме- рі і опери “Казка про царя Салтана”. Педагог спонукає дітей ні /і і порити дзижчання комара (звук [дз] у різних темпах та динамічних під і інках; на §1І88апсІо у супроводі попереднього музичного твору. Потім дістає із-за екрана дві торбини-подарунки на паличках, одна ииновнена полином, а інша - ромашкою. Після цього пропонує об¬рії і и на нюх той, запах якого найбільше сподобався, і подарувати його ІМІ нинникові.
Ароматерапія
Діти під музичний супровід (Д. Красноухов “Горда хода” з циклу Краплі веселки”) по черзі нюхають обидві торбинки й обирають аро¬чні, що найбільше сподобався, і стають біля відповідної торбинки. 
Заняття 4
Тема. Пісня маминої душі у серці малят.
Мета:
•	формувати у дітей відчуття радості від перебування у садочку без мами;
•	сприяти зняттю психоемоційного напруження.
Програмовий зміст:
•	формувати вміння зосереджуватися, запам’ятовувати й емо-ційно реагувати на музичні образи; здатність до емоційної са-морегуляції; відчуття постійності, безпеки;
•	знімати психофізіологічний тиск;
•	вивільняти скриті емоції;
•	створювати умови для прояву почуттів радості від догляду ш іграшкою.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, обладнання для мультимедійної презентації, аудіозаписи музичних творів і голоси» тварин, тематична мультимедійна презентація.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, набір іграшок, миски із кру-пою, порожні пляшечки із кришечками, набір кухонного приладдя (каструлі, ложки, покришки), подушки (для кожної дитини).
Оформлення зали: на центральній стіні зали висить мультимедііі на дошка, у лівому кутку - ширма, за якою заховані іграшки, у прано му кутку - два столики із кухонним приладдям, посеред зали колом лежать подушечки.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спот щає про початок заняття.
Під музичний супровід (І. 8. Васк І Ск. Соипосі “АУЄ Магіа ”) дії и заходять до музичної зали.
I.	Вступна частина
Звучить музичне привітання.
II.	Основна частина
Педагог звертає увагу дітей на музику, під супровід якої вони чл йшли до зали, пояснює, що вона знову хоче про щось розповісти. Дії и зручно вмощуються на подушках навпроти екрана, щоб послухані нову історію.
Діти переглядають слайд-шоу “Мами і малята” під музичний
•	\ провід (В. А. Моцарт “Ріесе/ог ріапо іп Р сіиг”). Після закінчення перегляду слайд-шоу педагог ставить ненав’язливі навідні запитання і підводить до висновку, що музика розповідала про мамів та їхніх милят.
Исихогімнастика
І Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на емоційний стан мами та її дитини, т обіймаються. Пропонує виразити емоції, уявивши себе мамою, а Мішену руку - дитятком. Під музичний супровід (Я. Нікітіна в обр. і Кузнєцова “Вальс дощу”) діти вдають, що гладять малятко: погла- і^ують одну руку іншою, пригортають руку до себе та прикладають Гі до щоки.
Слухання та прислухання
(Музичний супровід: М. Гречанінов “Котик захворів”.)
І Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на сумний характер мелодії, відсуває ширму, за якою на столику розставлені іграшкові звірята (котик, миш¬ій собачка, жабка, гусочка, качечка, корівка, кізонька, свинка, овечка,
0	їжілка, курочка та півник). Педагог пояснює дітям, що ці малята- нирмта сумують, оскільки залишилися у дитячому садку без мами, ненав’язливо пропонує, щоб кожна дитина вибрала одну іграшку- иирятко і уявила себе його мамою. Діти вибирають собі звірятко і
1	мають із ним на килимок.
Педагог пропонує дітям, слухаючи музику, розвеселити звірят, м потім вкласти їх спати. На екрані вони переглядають тематичні муіп.тимедійні презентації під музичний супровід (“Колискова”, муз. т,і І.и. Л. Горової; А. Жилінський “Дитяча полька”). Під час перегля¬ду діти виконують дії з іграшками.
( пі в та інсценізація пісень. Творчі прояви
І Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на усміхнені мордочки тваринок, яким у же пе сумно, та пропонує заспівати їм пісеньку-подарунок, тонуючи жуки: ДІТИ ПО черзі, дивлячись на своїх звірят, звуконаслідують їхнє мовлення (наприклад, корівка: “Му-му”; кошеня: “Няв-няв” тощо).
І Іісля цього всі разом співають пісню “Усмішка для мами ”.
Свою малечу дуже люблю я
І ніжну усмішку завжди дарую. (співають усі)
Наприклад: “му”, “няв, “гав”... (співає дитина, на яку вказує шдагог). 
Ритмодекламація
Педагог пропонує розважити звіряток таночком. Діти стають м;і килимок, тримають у руках іграшку і декламують віршик:
Іграшку свою візьму - 


їй таночок покажу:
Ти зі мною покружляй І на місці пострибай, Ти праворуч подивися (виходять на середину зали) (кружляють на місці) (стрибають)
(виконують “пружинку” пра воруч) 


(виконують “пружинку” ліво РУч)
( показують усім іграшку, усміхаються ) 


Танок-імпровізація
Під аудіозапис (Д. Шостакович “Вальс-жарт”) діти виконують танок-імпровізацію, тримаючи в руках іграшкове звірятко.
Музикування
Педагог пропонує приготувати обід для іграшок. Діти залишаю і ь своїх “вихованців” відпочивати на подушках і підходять до столу, іііі критого тканиною. Педагог знімає тканину, під якою багато кухои них предметів: каструлі, ложки, миски із крупами, порожні пляшки \ \ кришечками. Пропонує дітям приготувати кашку в пляшечках. Вони насипають у пляшки крупу (на вибір), закривають їх кришечками пі кладуть перед собою на столі. Педагог пояснює малюкам, що музику можна створити і на кухні, граючи на ложках, кришках та на іншіїч предметах, пропонує вибрати “музичний інструмент”, що найбільші' до вподоби.
Гра “Кухонний оркестр"
(Музичний супровід: В. Лисенко “Ми веселі кухарі”.)
На заспів діти “варять” кашу (струшують пляшечками із крупою) Під час звучання програшу кладуть пляшечки на стіл, беруть кухоин« приладдя та видобувають різні звуки.
Пальчикова гімнастика
Педагог пропонує дітям нагодувати обідом звіряток. Малюки їм і ходять, сідають перед ними навпочіпки, промовляючи відповідний текст, і виконують рухи на долоньці відповідно до тексту: 
Кашку готували
Ми вам кашку готували:
І водичку наливали,
Сіль і масло додавали,
Ложечкою все мішали.
Вийшла каша - просто клас - Нагодуємо ми вас.
III.	Заключна частина
Релаксаційна вправа
І Іедагог звертає увагу на те, що звірята вже ситі, але втомлені, тому їм час відпочити. Запрошує дітей прилягти разом зі звірятком на по- іушку, запитує, чи не хотіли б вони знати, які сни бачать їхні звірята, пропонує поглянути на стелю, на яку проектується мультимедійна ирг існтація під музичний супровід (пісня “Колискова”, сл. і муз. І І 'орової).
Переглянувши мультимедійну презентацію, педагог проводить із ми.ми бесіду на тему “Чи цікаво звірятам було сьогодні в дитсадку
і	чому?”. Педагог підводить дітей до висновку, що в дитячому садку Иі'гсло, цікаво та безпечно навіть без мами.
У цей момент звучить аудіозапис “голосів” тварин (котик, собач¬ім» коник). Педагог пояснює, що це матусі-звірі прийшли за своїми мігми чатами. Діти, почувши відповідні звуки, відгадують, за ким прийшла матуся. Дитина, у якої в руках відповідна тваринка, несе м р.иику до ширми, де педагог забирає іграшку.
(сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо-минає про закінчення заняття. Діти під музику повертаються до групової кімнати.

----------

divaone (02.09.2022), ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (22.03.2021)

----------


## треба

Травень
Заняття 1
Гема. Весняні наспіви (ореп аіг).
Мета:
•	збагачувати музично-практичний досвід дітей;
•	зміцнювати психофізичне здоров’я дітей.
Програмовий зміст:
•	поглиблювати знання дітей про український музичний фольклор;
•	забезпечувати позитивні емоції від контакту з фольклором;
•	дати дітям змогу, розвиваючи образне мислення, самореалііу^ ватися через танцювальну діяльність і гру;
•	ознайомлювати дітей з умінням музикувати на “свищиках”;
•	розвивати співацькі навички та рухову координацію під час сім ву українських народних пісень;
•	викликати позитивні емоції, задоволення, радість від заняття; І
•	розвивати слухову увагу за допомогою звуків природи, вміїшм відтворювати голосом звукові явища.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, свищики, наголівники у ви гляді метеликів і квітів, віночок, пластмасові пляшки із кришечками, наповнені водою.
Технічні засоби: музичний центр, портативні акустичні колонки, радіомікрофон, аудіозаписи музичних творів і звуків природи (спін пташок).
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спот щає про початок заняття, виводить дітей на вулицю на заздалегідь під-готовлений майданчик біля дитячого садка. Діти стають у коло.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Педагог вітається пісенькою-привітанням спочатку з усією гру¬пою, а потім індивідуально з кожною дитиною (для забезпечення кой такту “очі в очі”).
II.	Основна частина
Слухання і прислухання
Педагог пропонує дітям заплющити очі й уважно прислухатися до звуків навколишнього середовища. Запитує дітей, що вони чую 11» Пропонує зосередити увагу дітей на звуках, які лунають на вулиці аналізує їх разом із дітьми. Після цього просить дітей відтворити го лосом те, що вони чують, звертає увагу на “мову” птахів.
Педагог зацікавлює дітей музичною казкою.
Музична казка з елементами музично-танцювальної діяльності
та вокалотерапїі
Педагог розповідає дітям весняну історію про пробудження при роди. Під час розповіді діти простягають руки до сонечка; біжать, ті і даються, зображаючи теплий вітерець; фиркають носиками, зо- прпжаючи їжачка; імітують звуки жучків, бджілок, пташок. Після т,ш о педагог звертається до дітей із проханням уявити себе якоюсь н і пінкою та пропонує пограти у гру.
Гра “Впізнай, яка пташка співає99
Діти йдуть по колу та співають, одна дитина посередині. Після иімичення пісні дитина, яка посередині, заплющує очі, а та, до якої т| жну вся педагог, співає їй на вушко, як пташка (“тьох-тьох”, “кар- мн|> чи “ку-ку” тощо). Дитина має впізнати, яка пташка і хто саме з іт и співає їй на вушко.
Педагог демонструє гру на свищику, заохочуючи дітей до музи- И'иання. Роздає кожному свищики. Діти музикують по черзі, потім Мі\/іагог спонукає їх до спільного звучання.
Музикування
Оркестр “свищиків”. Педагог продовжує розповідати казку. Звер¬ни увагу дітей на весняні квіти, на аромати весни. Діти виконують дихальні вправи, насолоджуючись весняними запахами.
Ароматерапія
(Музичний супровід: звуки природи та спів птахів.)
Дорослий під музичний супровід (Е. Ґріґ “Ранок ” із сюїти “Пер І питі”) пропонує дітям уявити себе квітами і запрошує їх до імпро- мі юнаного танка.
Танок-медитація “Маленькі квіточки99
За вказівкою дорослого діти уявляють себе маленькими насінин¬ами і присідають. Повільно піднімаються, показуючи, як насінинка проростає. Підносять руки, уявляючи, що квітка виросла та розцвіла; іпіідаються, кружляють, зображуючи, як дує літній вітерець на квіти. 11< ідгог розповідає про те, що у гості до квітів прилітають їхні друзі: мпелики, бджілки та інші комашки. Звертає увагу дітей на користь ті юк для комах. “Аж тут прибігли дітки і хочуть зірвати квіти. ” Дми мімікою, жестами, показують, що квіточка дуже злякалася, але не може втекти. Вона хоче жити.
ІІсихогімнастика “Страшно квіточці99
І Іедагог розповідає, що діти чемні, і вони не рвали квіточок, а дише понюхали їх, чхнули і побігли гратися.


Дихальна вправа “Понюхай квіточку ”
Педагог продовжує розповідати казкову історію, зокрема, про най-ліпшого друга квіточки - метелика (сюрпризний момент - іграшка* метелик) і пропонує дітям зобразити політ метелика.
Пальчикова гра “Метелик”
Діти, слухаючи вірш про метелика, виконують рухи відповідно до тексту.
Я біжу, біжу по гаю, (“бігають” усіма пальчиками по
Я метелика спіймаю. тілу)
А метелик не схотів, (“сваряться99 пальчиком)
Геть від мене полетів. (обома руками показують політ
метелика )
Педагог пропонує пограти в гру з метеликом. Діти лічилкою оби-рають “метелика”, одягають йому наголівник, а решта дітей викону¬ють роль “квітів”.
Гра “Ой чого ти, метелику?” (муз. В. Верховинця)
Під спів педагога (спів а сареііа) дитина-“метелик” “літає” поміж діток-“квіток”, які присіли. Після закінчення пісні “метелик” обирт собі “квіточку”, а всі діти запитують, яку “квіточку” вибрав собі “ме¬телик”. Після цього “метелик” із “квіточкою” беруться за руки і круж¬ляють, а решта - плескають у долоні. Діти обирають інших “метели ка” та “квіточку”. Гру проводять кілька разів.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
“Метелики і квіточки Педагог об’єднує дітей у дві групи: “Ме-телики” і “Квіточки”. Пояснює, коли звучить музика “метелики іГ (С. Майкапар “Метелик”), танцюють лише діти-“метелики”, а коли музика змінюється (77. Чайковський “Вальс квітів”), свій танок нк конують діти-“квіти”. Після цього діти міняються ролями. Далі педа¬гог розповідає про традиції українців співати пісні, водити хороводи описує “Кривий танець”.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Діти разом із педагогом співають народні пісні “Подоляночка”, “Кривий танець” із ритмічно-руховим відображенням їх змісту.
III.	Заключна частина
Педагог пропонує дітям за допомогою пелюсток квітів, листочків, травички тощо створити композицію “Весняне розмаїття”.
іаорчагра “Веснянерозмаїття"
І	Іедагог роздає дітям пластмасові пляшки (заповнені наполови- му модою; можна додати трішки кольорової фарби), діти гуляють по іфоіюму майданчику, збираючи листочки, пелюстки квітів, травичку ницо, потім нюхають і кладуть їх у пляшку. В такий спосіб створю-
	•	месняну композицію “Весняне розмаїття”.
Гелаксаційна вправа
Діти прислухаються до звуків живої природи* милуються своїми і шишечками”. Педагог індивідуально хвалить, заохочує малят.
('игнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо- іммііи про закінчення заняття.
Діти під аудіозапис української народної мелодії або під супро¬ти і гри педагога на баяні (чи на сопілці) повертаються до групової ММНати.
Заняття 2-3
І	сма. Звуки на бабусиному подвір’ї.
Мета: сприяти гармонізації емоційно-вольової сфери дітей до-шкільного віку, досягненню катарсису у процесі музично-творчої діяльності.
Програмовий зміст:
•	викликати емоційний сплеск;
•	сприяти вивільненню прихованих емоцій та почуттів дитини; розвитку мотиваційної та емоційної сфер;
•	розвивати емоційну гнучкість дітей; координацію рухів, дрібну моторику рук, чуття ритму та відповідну реакцію на музику; вміння враховувати індивідуальні особливості інших; музично- сенсорні здібності дітей;
•	вчити опановувати власні емоції, розуміти їх та передавати за допомогою міміки;
•	збагачувати слуховий досвід дітей звуками тваринного світу;
•	формувати вміння відтворювати голосом звуки різної висоти, характер музики, її динаміку.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, засіб для демон-
•	ірування відео, аудіозаписи музичних творів і звуків дощу, ноутбук, мГніпднання для демонстрування мультимедійних презентацій.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок із прикріпленою бджолою (іграшка або картинка), фортепіано, обладнання для демонструвші. ня мультимедійних презентацій, декорації, що імітують сільське по двір’я (тин, кущ тощо), коритця, таз із теплою водою, рушники, ди« дактичний матеріал “Тепле молоко” (кружечки із серветками, музичні інструменти (бубни, брязкальця), іграшкові кіт і бджола).
Оформлення зали: зала по периметру оформлена у вигляді сільп, кого подвір’я: великий тин, за яким заздалегідь підготовлений на піці дидактичний матеріал “Тепле молоко” (для всіх), перевернуте догої ри дном коритце, під яким схована іграшка-кошеня, столик із ноуіі буком для демонстрування мультимедійної презентації, біля якої о стоїть миска з теплою водою та рушнички; малий тин, під яким ло« жать музичні інструменти (бубни і брязкальця - для кожної дитини), бутафорський кущ.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спот щає про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Музичне привітання
Педагог звертає увагу дітей на прикріплену до дзвіночка бджіл IV \ (картинку або іграшку) і пропонує привітатися з нею пісенькою-пріг вітанням, імітуючи дзижчання бджоли.
II.	Основна частина
Слухання і прислухання
Педагог пропонує дітям послухати в аудіозапису звуки дзижчаним бджіл у природі.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
(Музичний супровід: М. Римський-Корсаков “Політ джмеля" т поєднанні зі звуковою доріжкою “Бджоли ”.)
Педагог пропонує дітям уявити себе бджолами та порухатися ім/і музику (рухи тіла мають передавати стрімкий політ бджіл та відпо відати характерові музичного твору).
Після закінчення музики діти зупиняються біля обладнання дим демонстрування мультимедійної презентації. 
(пхальна гімнастика
Під час перегляду мультимедійної презентації “Нові друзі бджіл- н л іти вправляються у звуконаслідуванні голосів тварин (у різних ні ктрах).
Ритмопластика
(Музичний супровід: В. Богатирьов, саундтрек до м/ф “Мата та Ьи)мідь ”).
І	Іедагог запрошує дітей потягом вирушити на бабусине подвір’я, ні,їм і и там нових друзів бджоли. Педагог зупиняє дітей біля тину, за імім заздалегідь підготований на таці дидактичний матеріал “Тепле іилоко”.
([ чухання і прислухання
І	Іедагог пропонує дітям прослухати різні музичні фрагменти, щоб н и .і дати тварину, яка сховалася за тином. (Музичний супровід: Звуки цчіроди “Корова”). Діти намагаються на слух відгадати тварину по міІОСу.
Цихальна гімнастика
I	Іедагог звертає увагу дітей на подарунок від корови (дидактичний
*	н.-ріал “Тепле молоко”). Під музичний супровід (Ф. Шопен. Етюд М*І) діти виконують дихальну вправу “Тепле молоко” (дмухають на іру жечку так, щоб серветка тріпотіла, ніби пінка на молоці).
Педагог запрошує дітей продовжити мандрівку бабусиним по- іімір’им. (Музичний супровід: В. Богатирьов, саундтрек до м/ф “Ма- \н*і та Ведмідь ”.)
( лухання і прислухання
II	а наступній зупинці педагог звертає увагу дітей на перевернуте міри і це, під яким схована іграшка-кошеня, та пропонує дітям прислу- іїї і мої і відгадати, що за тварина там заховалася. (Музичний супровід: мил// природи “Жалібне нявчання кошеняти”.)
( пів та інсценізація пісень
виучить аудіозапис приспіву пісні “Киця-кицюня” (муз. і сл. В. Ма- мітчш). Діти разом із педагогом співають її з ритмічно-руховим ві¬ті іраженням змісту, потім він піднімає коритце, під яким малята зна- КІЛНІЬ іграшку-кошеня.
(лухання та прислухання
Ьез перерви музичний супровід змінюється іншим (звуки при- )чн)ц "Муркання кішки”). Педагог звертає увагу дітей на задоволене
муркотіння киці та пропонує продемонструвати цей настрій під мав наступного виду діяльності.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Звучить аудіозапис пісні “Маленькі кошенята” (муз. та сл. Н. Ні* ресокіної), діти разом із педагогом співають пісню з ритмічно-рухо вим відображенням її змісту, акцентуючи увагу на відтворенні у спіш радісного настрою.
Далі педагог пропонує продовжити подорож. (Музичний супровід! В. Богатирьов, саундтрек до м/ф “Мата та Ведмідь ”.) Діти зупини ються біля столика з ноутбуком для демонстрування мультимедійної презентації, поряд із яким стоїть миска з теплою водою та рушнички, Для того щоб допомогти дітям відгадати тварин, які заховалися, педа гог пропонує переглянути відеозапис.
Психогімнастика
Під час перегляду відеопроекту І. Баринової “Пісенька про двох качат ” діти разом із педагогом передають мімікою відповідні контрастні настрої, підспівуючи за бажанням окремі слова. Діти на зивають тварин. Під аудіозапис (Ф. Шуберт “Музичний момент" № З Фа мінор) педагог читає вірш Г. Бойка “Гуси-гусенята”, а ді їи з допомогою педагога виконують різні рухи (одягають панчішки, йдуть, перевалюючись з ноги на ногу, до корита, п’ють воду, витяі нувши шийки, хлюпаються у мисці з теплою водою тощо).
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Під музичний супровід (“Танець маленьких каченят ”, муз. Т. Ві р нера, сл. Ю. Ентіна) педагог допомагає дітям витерти рушником руки і запрошує до таночка. (Тривалість таночка приблизно 1-1,5 хв.)
Мандрівка продовжується під музичний супровід ("Пісня про <иі рення”, муз. В. Богатирьова, сл. В. Жук). Педагог зупиняє дітей бши бутафорського куща.
Слухання та прислухання
Під музичний супровід (звуки природи “Конячка”) діти впізнають тварину по голосу.
Артикуляційна гімнастика “Конячка99
Педагог пропонує дітям уявити себе конячками та рухами від творити образ. Діти стоять одне за одним, руки зігнуті в ліктях. Ногою, як копитом, вони ритмічно б’ють об підлогу та чітко промовляю 11, разом із педагогом відповідний віршований текст. Звучить аудіозаиіи < міливий вершник”Р. Шумана, діти біжать по колу прямим галопом. І Ііо ігрову гімнастику проводять двічі.
I	Іісля закінчення вправи діти продовжують свою подорож під му-жчини супровід (“Пісня про варення ”, муз. В. Богатирьова, сл. В. Жук).
( лухання та прислухання
II	ід музичний супровід (звуки природи “Коза ”) педагог зупиняє ді- м и, і вони називають тварину, голос якої почули.
ІІальчикова гра
Педагог разом із дітьми проводить пальчикову гру “Кізонька”, і Під час гри вихованці ілюструють за допомогою ритмічних рухів ми и.чиками “кроки”, “роги кози”, “сваряться”.)
Музично-руховий етюд для подолання гніву
Під музичний супровід (“Коза-Дереза” з однойменної опери М Лисенка) педагог пропонує дітям зобразити мімікою та рухами злу м» іу, потім педагог пропонує погладити себе, а гнів та злість “викину- ін подалі від себе.
11	ід музичний супровід (В. Богатирьов, саундтрек до м/ф “Маша тії Недмідь”) діти з педагогом мандрують далі й зупиняються біля Ми ного тину, під яким лежать музичні інструменти (бубни та бряз¬ни и.ця).
( лухання та прислухання
11	ід музичний супровід (звуки природи “Квокання квочки ”) діти ми шачають, що за тином сховалася квочка із курчатками.
Музикування
І Іедагог пропонує дітям обрати собі самостійно інструмент, звер¬ни увагу дітей на відмінність у звучанні. Під час аудіозапису пісні курчата” (муз. А. Філіпенка, сл. Т. Волгіної) діти співають перший куплет і грають на відповідному інструменті (“курочка” - бубон, “курчата” - брязкальця).
III.	Заключна частина
I	/сихогімнастика
II	ід мелодію вступу до пісні Н. Май “Колискова для звірят” пе¬ні оі, звертаючись до дітей, які лежать розслабившись на килимку, чи і іи віршовані рядки:
Темна ніч прийшла до нас,
Значить, спатоньки вже час.
Ось і кізка вже дрімає,
І овечка засинає.
Ось і курочка, курчатка,
Півники і каченятка Полягали дружно спатки.
Ми їх тихо присипляймо,
Снів солодких побажаймо.
Хай звіряток заспокоїть Пісня ніжна колискова....
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо-віщає про закінчення заняття. Діти під музику повертаються до гру-пової кімнати.
Примітка. Цей конспект можна поділити на 2 заняття. Як спланувати ці заняття, вирішує педагог, який має керуватися поведінкою дітей. Зважаючи на спад зацікавленості та сприймання, зниження активності й рівня уваги дітей, педагогові пропонується відразу перейти до “Сигналу закінчення за- | няття”, повідомити, що дзвіночок сповіщає про закінчення заняття, але по- . дорож ще не завершена й обов’язково продовжиться на наступному занятті. Я
Наступне заняття рекомендується розпочати із “Сигналу початку занят- щ тя”, після якого педагог спонукає дітей згадати попередню подорож і всіх тварин, із якими вони зустрілися.
Потім педагог продовжує заняття від того моменту, на якому зупинився 1 минулого разу. Оформлення зали залишається без змін.
Заняття 4
Тема. Ніжні мелодії домашніх улюбленців.
Мета:
•	гармонізувати емоційно-вольову сферу;
•	розвивати самодостатність, музично-рухову креативність.
Програмовий зміст:
•	сприяти подоланню емоційного напруження та негативних пе-1 реживань, страхів, невпевненості в собі;
•	розвивати почуття радості, доброти та дружби, творчу уяву, на-1 вички співу та емоційне “проживання” пісень, фізичне і пси-1 хічне здоров’я дітей;
•	формувати вміння дігей образно перевтілюватися.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, обладнання для І мультимедійної презентації, відео- та аудіозаписи. 
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, клубочок, кошик із клубоч-ками, фортепіано, металофон, іграшковий собачка.
Оформлення зали: біля фортепіано схований клубочок, у кошику під клубочками лежить металофон, у залі захована іграшка-собачка.
Хід заняття
Сигнал початку заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спові¬щає про початок заняття.
I.	Вступна частина
Педагог вітається пісенькою-привітанням із кожною дитиною індивідуально.
Під музичний супровід (О. Грибоєдов. Вальс № 2 Мі мінор) педа¬гог непомітно викочує клубочок і нагадує дітям, що це той клубочок, яким бавилося кошеня на минулому занятті у бабусі на подвір’ї.
II.	Основна частина
Слухання та прислухання
Під музичний супровід (звуки природи Муркотіння кішки ”) пе- іагог пропонує дітям передавати один одному клубочок, одночасно називаючи слова, що характеризують кошеня (лагідне, грайливе, ніж¬не, веселе, пухнасте).
Після цього звертає увагу дітей на подарунок від кошеняти - ко¬шик із клубочками.
Ритмопластика. Техніка з клубочком
Діти роблять масаж долоньок, спинки, ніжок, вушок тощо (собі і.і сусідові) під музичний супровід (Д. Красноухов “Після всього ” з циклу “Краплі веселки ”).
Гра-звуконаслідування
Педагог пропонує дітям уявити себе кошенятами й інтонаційно відтворити голосом різні настрої, що відповідають змісту гри-зву- конаслідування “Пригоди кошенят” (жаль, радість, прохання, вимога).
Сюрпризний момент
Педагог запрошує дітей скласти клубочки у кошик та звертає ува- і у на металофон, що лежить на дні кошика.
Музикування
І Іедагог виконує пісню “Чия хатка ” (муз. О. Тилічеєвої, сл. Ю. Ост- Iинн ького), дитина (за бажанням) грає на металофоні різні за висотою жуки, а решта підспівують окремі склади залежно від регістру.
Спів та інсценізація пісень
Звучить пісня “Маленькі кошенята” (муз. та сл. Н. Вересокіної). Діти із педагогом співають пісню з ритмічно-руховим відображенням її змісту.
Сюрпризний момент
Без перерви пісня змінюється аудіозаписом (звуки природи “Цуце-ня”), з’являється іграшка-собачка.
Психогімнастика
Під музичний супровід (А. Вівальді “Літо. Гроза”з циклу “Пори року”) педагог проводить психогімнастику “Налякані кошенята”, під час якої діти рухами, мімікою та всім тілом зображують страх.
Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Подолання емоційного на-пруження
Під музичний супровід (Ф. Лемарк “Пудель і пташка”) педагог пропонує зобразити рухами веселий настрій.
Слухання та прислухання. Ритмопластика
Під музичний супровід (звуки природи “Муркотіння кошенят ”) педагог пропонує дітям заспокоїти кошенят за допомогою тілесно орієнтованої гімнастики (діти труться одне до одного спинкою, бо¬ком, ручками, гладять одне одного по голівці).
Музично-танцювальна діяльність
Педагог пропонує дітям уявити себе кошенятком або собачкою і під відповідну музику виконати рухи, характерні для цієї твари¬ни. (Наприклад, “кошенята” танцюють під “Слов'янський танець № 10” А. Дворжака, а “цуценята” - під “Етюд Соль бемоль мажорп Ф. Шопена.) Педагог звертає увагу дітей на те, що рухи мають від¬повідати характерові музичного твору.
III.	Заключна частина
Педагог пропонує дітям наприкінці заняття переглянути мульт¬фільм “Про всіх на світі”, в якому йдеться про дружбу між тварина¬ми. Малята зручно вмощуються перед мультимедійною дошкою.
Сигнал закінчення заняття. Педагог “чарівним” дзвіночком спо-віщає про закінчення заняття. Діти під музику повертаються до гру-пової кімнати.

----------

oksana888 (05.04.2021), t.scripnichenko (04.08.2021), ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), ЯЛЮБАВА (22.03.2021)

----------

